# April 2018 Testers - *UPDATE* 17 BFPs and Counting! Easter Bunny Please Bring Us BFPs



## co_fostermom

Hi all!!!!

:dust:


April showers bring May flowers, right? Here's hoping for our May :flower: 


:dust:


Let me know when you're testing and I'll put you down!!!


*TBD*
Selaphyna
mdscpa bfn :witch: :hugs:
BabyBrain80 
AngelMomB
Twinkle93


*April 1*
phantomfaery1 :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 
svcaraher bfn :hugs: 
flueky88 bfn :witch: :hugs:
Mrnmrsm :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 
CheshireDucky :witch: :hugs: 
Michaeladiane :coffee:
AmyGibb1997 bfp chemical :angel: :cry: :hugs: 


*April 2*
Gray001 :coffee:
Loves2Design bfn :witch: :hugs: 


*April 3*
co_fostermom bfp chemical :angel: :cry: :hugs: 
mush23 bfn :witch: :hugs:
mme :coffee:

*April 4*
ThereWillBeWe bfn :witch: :hugs:
TTCTeacher :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 
Pookied8476 bfn :witch: :hugs: 

*April 5*
HopefulMama33 :coffee:
ashley2pink bfn :witch: :hugs:

*April 6*
Dream143r bfn :witch: :hugs:
Dill bfp chemical :angel: :cry: :hugs:
Zoey2959 :coffee: 

*April 8*
Nixnax bfn :witch: :hugs:
MinnieMcMoose bfn :witch: :hugs: 
Jessie7003 :coffee: 
TryTryAgainn bfn :witch: :hugs:
Lady_Alysanne :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 


*April 10*
LO4 :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 
Lynzylou :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow:
xxMichellexx :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 

*April 11*
crusherwife44 :coffee:
susied :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 

*April 12*
FTale :coffee: 

*April 14*
ToriTami :coffee: 
Summer20 :coffee: 
sezzolou :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: ​
*April 15*
Bre1990 bfn :witch: :hugs:
elmum bfn :hugs: 
Sarah34 :coffee:
Katy78 bfn :witch: :hugs:
InDueTime89 bfn :witch: :hugs:
DragonFlyWing bfn :witch: :hugs:

*April 16*
Buttercupbabi :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 
mrsmummy2 bfn :hugs: 

*April 18*
WeeBabyMama :coffee: 
xXxJessicaxXx bfn :hugs: 

*April 19*
CaribbeanBaby....still testing....:wacko: :shrug: 


*April 20*
denensita :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 
Trimeka....still testing....:wacko: :shrug: 
Lulu_TTC....still testing :wacko: :shrug:

*April 21*
Mwah_xx :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 
MrsP1117 :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 
Mum2cubs :coffee: 
​
*April 22*
TTC74 :coffee: 

*April 24*
CanadianMoose :coffee:
Tbfrmlv bfp chemical :angel: :cry: :hugs: ​
*April 25*
flueky88....still testing....:wacko: :shrug: 

*April 26*
CheshireDucky...still testing...:wacko: :shrug: 
Shelby1090 bfn :witch: :hugs: 

*April 28*
Aimee_1691
Poppiebug bfn :witch: :hugs: 
APG1992 :bfp: !!!!!!!! :pink: :blue: :yellow: 
high.hopes....still testing...:wacko: :shrug: 

*April 29*
TryTryAgainn
marvstee​
*April 30*
co_fostermom​
:dust: :blue: :pink: :yellow:​


----------



## phantomfaery1

Can i be added am testing april 1st: -)


----------



## co_fostermom

Yep!


----------



## svcaraher

Testing April 1 as well! On first TTC cycle now, AF showed up Saturday after coming off Nexplanon 2/19 and am hoping this means I'm regulating and will O at normal time this month!


----------



## co_fostermom

GL svcar!


----------



## phantomfaery1

svcaraher said:


> Testing April 1 as well! On first TTC cycle now, AF showed up Saturday after coming off Nexplanon 2/19 and am hoping this means I'm regulating and will O at normal time this month!

Heya looks like we are testing at the same time  i came of implanon last june and trying to get a hang of my cycles  fx for our bfps!


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks for starting the thread co. Please put me down for April 6th. AF is due today and by the looks of my chart shes def on her way.


----------



## svcaraher

phantomfaery1 said:


> svcaraher said:
> 
> 
> Testing April 1 as well! On first TTC cycle now, AF showed up Saturday after coming off Nexplanon 2/19 and am hoping this means I'm regulating and will O at normal time this month!
> 
> Heya looks like we are testing at the same time  i came of implanon last june and trying to get a hang of my cycles  fx for our bfps!Click to expand...

GL phantom! Hope this is the cycle for you! :dust:


----------



## co_fostermom

My pleasure Dream! Got you down!


----------



## mush23

Can you put me down for April 3rd please. Af started today and according to my apps should be due on that day. Fingers crossed there are plenty of BFPs in April xxx


----------



## co_fostermom

You betcha Mush!


----------



## Flueky88

I think I will test the 1st as well. I kinda asked DH if it would be okay to ttc this month after all. 

I started vitex this cycle so I'm not sure if I'll need to change my date.

Anyways, here's to a happy Easter "egg" and not an april fools day AF.


----------



## co_fostermom

GL Flueky! If you need to change your test date, just let me know! :)


----------



## LO4

Af due April 10th so put me down for that. Don't know when I'll be testing, but at least not before that :) Cycle #5: bring me a christmas baby!

Babydust to all!


----------



## Dream143r

Baby Dust LO


----------



## Dill

Today is CD1 for me. Please put me down for the 6th!


----------



## Dream143r

Boooo sorry to see you here with us Dill.


----------



## Dill

Thanks. This will be cycle #8 for us, with 2 CPs in that time. I've ordered some fertility tea to see if that might help give me a boost! I'm ovulating, our timing is great, my midwife says I'm in prime reproductive shape... it's just not happening for us. So maybe the tea will help my eggs and lining out a bit. If not, well, I'll eventually see about getting some hormone testing done.


----------



## CheshireDucky

TBD, please. One more month of this before my doctor will help.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome LO4, Dill (am sorry to see you here with us as well, but hoping this cycle works out for you!!!), and Cheshire! I'll get you all down. 

And just because...more baby :dust: to all (one can never have enough, you know?)!


----------



## co_fostermom

PS...the price of the hcg trigger shot has raised about $60. Sigh! As if fertility treatment isn't already expensive enough.


----------



## Loves2Design

Can you put me down for April 8th and I hope this everyone month :)


----------



## Loves2Design

co_fostermom said:


> PS...the price of the hcg trigger shot has raised about $60. Sigh! As if fertility treatment isn't already expensive enough.

What the hell there already getting over 300 if you buy at a normal pharmacy and I got mine for 114 last month from a speciality pharmacy.


----------



## Flueky88

Co that's ridiculous. It's so sad how expensive healthcare costs with fertility. It's just not fair.

I know it's a bit different but I'll have to take progesterone shots starting 2nd tri whenever i get pregnant. I looked into how much. $800 per shot and I'll take weekly. I'm hoping my insurance pays most of that. I'll cross that bridge when I get there though.


----------



## co_fostermom

Loves2Design welcome! 

Flueky I had to take progesterone, but my doctor prescribed suppositories. Here I was thinking $120 for 60 pills was ridiculous. The trigger shot used to be $145 at a specialty pharmacy and now it's $209. A bit of a surprise for my wallet today. Anyway, you might want to ask your doctor about the suppositories. I called looking for a better price and Walgreens carries them for $71 for a 30 day supply.


----------



## phantomfaery1

That is ridiculous :-( making money out of people who just want a baby :-(


----------



## co_fostermom

Right phantom? As if having a baby isn't expensive enough.


----------



## Flueky88

Co, I looked up in march of dimes website and it looks like if you've had a pretetm labor/birth they recommend the injections over the suppository. Preterm labor/birth is why I need progesterone in 2nd and 3rd tri only. I'll still ask ob when I get to that point though.

Thank you as I will at least ask :)

Phantom it's just cruel isn't it.


----------



## Loves2Design

Going in to the obgyn to get ultrasound and make sure there no cyst. And if there not I can start gonal f tonight. As the gonal f and trigger cost so much I am only do this 2nd cycle. If I don't get pregnant. I am going be work on my health and loose more weight and hopefully ovulate on my own. I just can't keep paying over 300 just for a ultrasound and than over 600 for shots and now over 200 for the hcg trigger. I just don't understand how health insurance doesn't pay anything I hate high deductibles. 

End rant &#128151;&#128150;


----------



## Dream143r

Loves2Design - I hope you catch it this cycle. Those costs are such a burden. I'm working on losing some weight as well. 12 more pounds and i'll be at a normal healthy BMI.


----------



## Loves2Design

Dream143r said:


> Loves2Design - I hope you catch it this cycle. Those costs are such a burden. I'm working on losing some weight as well. 12 more pounds and i'll be at a normal healthy BMI.

Thank you... I am down 30 lbs (179) from when I weighted my heaviest at 209. So my bmi for that is 30.7. I have to get down to 145 to be in a normal bmi range


----------



## co_fostermom

Loves2...really great work on the weight loss! 30 lbs is huge! I'm really sorry fertility treatment is so expensive for you and I hope the Irish bring you some luck this cycle! 

I'm on cd8 today...one more day of letrozole and then I go in for a follicle check on Saturday (St. Patty's Day...go figure). I feel better about this cycle...AF was much more normal and only lasted 5ish days as opposed to last cycle's 11 days. My bbt is also running a bit warmer this cycle and I'm not sure, but I think that's a good thing. We shall see. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## mme

Could you please put me down for 3rd. 2nd month ttc for me. Good luck everyone x


----------



## Dill

I've ordered some tea with vitex. I don't seem to have any problems with irregular cycles or weak ovulation, but with my history of CPs and MCs, I wonder if I don't have low progesterone! Anyone tried vitex before?


----------



## co_fostermom

I haven't personally, but I do know that some fertility clinics specialize in helping women maintain viable pregnancies after having multiple CPs and MCs. Maybe something to look into?


----------



## Dill

I haven't had any sort of hormone testing done, and there's no way we're at the point of seeing a specialist. I don't think our insurance would even start covering the basics of getting this investigated for a few more months. 12 months of TTC is typically the timeline they follow.

I'm 35 now but this is only cycle #8 of TTC. I say "only" but it feels like an eternity. :( 7 cycles passed, 2 CPs. We had a MC and a CP last time we TTC, and it ended up taking 7 or 8 cycles for our sticky bean, so we're really probably on track. I've had a nurse tell me that every CP counts as a conception, and that 2 conceptions in 7 cycles is excellent and not yet at enough losses to be considered problematic. All 8 of my losses have occurred over a long enough timespan that they don't really count as anything abnormal, though I certainly feel that it's a lot more than there should be.

I just feel like there's more pressure to resolve this now that I've hit AMA, and my midwife expressed some surprise that no medical professionals had ever recommended hormonal testing with my history (though she didn't schedule me for any tests, either).

On the one hand, I really want to try the vitex tea and see if it does anything for me. On the other, since my cycles themselves are normal, I hesitate to risk messing with them.


----------



## Zoey2959

can I be added for April 6th? Thanks


----------



## co_fostermom

Dill....I hope the tea works for you. I've been trying for about 7 years now, so I get that it feels like an eternity. I hope I didn't come across as pushing or anything like that, I just know from my own story that I really, really wish I hadn't waited to go to a doctor. I'm 32 now and don't have any kids yet so I'm really starting to feel the clock you know? Anyway, like I said, I really hope the tea works and I hope to hear good news from you this month!!!

Zoey...welcome! I'll get you down for the 6th!


----------



## Dill

I feel you on the ticking clock thing. I'd expected to have our sticky bean _before_ I hit 35, and even then, I'd felt like we'd probably waited too long. But I'm at the mercy of my insurance. :( I hope I didn't come across as snappy. I know you're not being pushy, I just hate my insurance!!! I would love to have gotten some hormone testing done by now.

:hugs: I'm sorry that you've been dealing with it for 7 years! Keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month!


----------



## Bloblo

Hej ladies, if you do not mind, i would like to stalk all the bfp's! :dust:


----------



## Bloblo

Dill, i highly recommended that your first test should be sperm analysis. Cp is most likely due to chromosome errors in the egg or sperm, so 50% chance that its your oh that needs treatment. The test for them is soooooo easy and not expensive. For us testing can get quite invasive. Ive had many tests done during my 19 cycles ttc (some painful, some not, but none showing anything wrong with me) only to find out that dh had sperm issues. (He simply started taking some supplements and we conceived within 3 cycles).

Similar to you, i also have regular-ish cycles and i always o. I did try Vitex for about 3 months and it did lengthen my 11 day lp to 12.5days,but also made my post-o temperature lower. So i stopped it (about 2 cycles before conceiving).

Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dream143r

mme - Welcome and Good Luck!

Dill - I wish I had more educated advice for you. I guess all I can say is go with your gut. As I was reading your post I felt like sure it could be a good idea to try but also like you said if your cycles are regular I worry a bit about messing that up.

Oh the ticking clock. I feel it too. We wanted to have 4 but that dream is over. Right now I'd just do anything for 1 or 2.

Blo - Glad you're here to root us on!


----------



## Diedrek

Hey girls I haven&#8217;t even Ovulated for the March cycle yet. Been getting positive opks just not temp rise to comfirm. So I&#8217;m in a waiting limbo! Hope I can get there soon and be able to join the April thread! I&#8217;ll be cheering everybody on from the sidelines until then!! I just skimmed this thread some..

Dill- I just started Vitex a few weeks ago! But I do have very irregular cycles with no ovulation. I gear up for it and it fails for whatever reason. I&#8217;m not at the point of having tests done either. I did have some ultrasounds. The most recent one being last year and compared to my past ones they&#8217;ve never seen cyst on my ovaries and I don&#8217;t have any &#8220;typical character traits of pcos.&#8221; So my Dr really kind of persuaded me against leaning towards that as to my issues. She obviously wanted me to have the hormone panel done as well as the THS testing for thyroid issues. I just wasn&#8217;t mentally ready for it Incase it&#8217;s bad news. So I did decide to give Vitex a shot at regulating my cycles and getting me to ovulate on my own in hopes I could conceive before I broke down and got all the fertility testing done. From all the research and information I&#8217;ve gotten from other ladies who use Vitex & they say it&#8217;s honestly a miracle for them! That it&#8217;s referred to the herbal Clomid it&#8217;s that good! So of course I ran out and bought two bottles and have started taking them. My dr told me to take them first thing in the morning on an empty stomach at least 20-30 minutes before eating breakfast. Easy enough since I don&#8217;t eat breakfast very often haha. My Dr was totally on board with this as she&#8217;s knows I&#8217;m giving ttc on our own the best chance I have before needing assistance. So I started with 1200 mg and take all 3 capsules (at 400 mg each) first thing in the morning. I did have a few &#8220;hormonal&#8221; headaches the first week but nothing that Tylenol couldn&#8217;t get rid of. It could take anywhere from 10 days to 3 months to start working but from what I&#8217;ve read, it&#8217;s worth it! *BUT* the only thing is that if you&#8217;re regular and ovulate just fine it&#8217;s really not a good idea to take Vitex. It&#8217;ll actually make your cycles whacky as hell. But a lot of women take it to lengthen their LP if that&#8217;s an issue and it works great for that, from what I&#8217;ve read anyways! I&#8217;m definitely in no position to give actual medical advice but I did do tons of research before I finally hauled ass to GNC to get some! Everywhere in my city was sold out! And gnc only had two bottles left that&#8217;s why I bought them both to last me so I wouldn&#8217;t have to wait for them to be shipped to me.

Anybody else taken Vitex?? I&#8217;d love to hear anybody else who has been on it longer than me. I&#8217;ve heard it gives women lots of ewcm during their O days I&#8217;m curious if that&#8217;s true! Good luck ladies <3


----------



## FTale

Hi co fostermom :hugs:

I've moved over to April. Can you please put me down for the 12th?


----------



## Dill

Bloblo said:


> Dill, i highly recommended that your first test should be sperm analysis. Cp is most likely due to chromosome errors in the egg or sperm, so 50% chance that its your oh that needs treatment. The test for them is soooooo easy and not expensive. For us testing can get quite invasive. Ive had many tests done during my 19 cycles ttc (some painful, some not, but none showing anything wrong with me) only to find out that dh had sperm issues. (He simply started taking some supplements and we conceived within 3 cycles).
> 
> Similar to you, i also have regular-ish cycles and i always o. I did try Vitex for about 3 months and it did lengthen my 11 day lp to 12.5days,but also made my post-o temperature lower. So i stopped it (about 2 cycles before conceiving).
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for you!

I wouldn't be surprised if it's me. I do have a chromosomal disorder that is hereditary, although my rate of loss far exceeds that of other female family members, so maybe it's a combination of factors. It hadn't really occurred to me that it might be a sperm issue. That wouldn't entirely surprise me. DH had a _lot_ of unprotected sex with a lot of women before we met, and never once had an oopsie or got any of them pregnant. I have no idea how we'd get the ball rolling on getting him tested, though. I guess I'd need to see my midwife first, anyway.

I had two losses with my ex husband that I'm aware of, but they weren't CPs, they were full on miscarriages. I suspected that one was simply poor health and lifestyle (I wasn't aware I was pregnant until I miscarried), and one was a pregnancy with an IUD in, so that loss sort of explains itself. I never TTC'd with him, so I have no way of knowing if there were any CPs.


----------



## co_fostermom

Bloblo you're more than welcome to stalk our :bfp:s!!! 

Welcome Mme and FTale!


----------



## co_fostermom

Diedrek just let me know when you'd like to test and I'll get you down!


----------



## Flueky88

Dill, I took vitex when ttc dd. I had irregular cycles after bcp, I Od regularly on vitex and had lp of at least 13 days. I stopped vitex after 7 or 8 months I think. Took a natural cycle then tried fertilaid and ovaboost. Fertilaid has vitex in it. I did conceive dd after 4 months of this. 

I'm taking vitex right now even though I O regularly, my lp has been averaging 11 days which is not long enough for me. I'm hoping I don't O late.

I saw some creamy cm today which usually starts a week before O which would have me O on my normal schedule.

Can't wait for testing :)


----------



## Nixnax

Hey everyone. Can you please put me down for 8th April


----------



## Loves2Design

co_fostermom sorry I took your idea about the follicle check... but loved the idea


----------



## Dream143r

Anyone gearing up to O soon? I'm still about a week away.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Hey girls sorry i havnt been about x hope your all doing well  i may need some advice on assisted conception soon :-( finnaly got the guts to research what my surgeon ( from my c section) ment when he said i had a paper thin womb/uterus. Now i wish i hadnt.
A few sites have said it holds very little chance of implantation and the chance of carrying to term is about 5% :-(
Upset but it does explain my irregular periods, my chemical and why i had so many issues in my first pregancy fetal growth ******ation ( thin womb reduces the nutrients that get to baby), low liquer volume, low birth weight and fetal distress.
Will also explain why it took 3 years to concieve him. So this could be a very long journey :-(

On a postive note since talking to my partner about it he has been so supportive and really geared up the ttc even suggested fertility treatments bless him.

Have been dtd nearly every night so you never know x


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Nixnax. I'll get you down for the 8th. 

Loves2Design no need for apologies. It helps me stay preoccupied when I have a ticker telling me when the next event is because I can't have a ticker for testing yet.


----------



## co_fostermom

Phantom....last cycle I had a thin uterine lining. It's nothing that scared my RE. They just gave me this "fun" little blue pill (I had to make fun of it, you know?) to take until testing time. It's an estrogen suppository. It's not super fun to take because it's infamous for leaving a blue discharge behind but it grew my lining perfectly. Once you test positive or negative, they tell you to stop taking it. It was fairly inexpensive ($20 for me at one pharmacy, though I'm sure I could have found it cheaper somewhere else). Progesterone suppositories on the other hand are ridiculously expensive if you're self-pay (like me) but that's a completely different issue. Anyway, I tell you this to encourage you. My particular fertility clinic specializes in helping women who have had multiple miscarriages and that's one of the things they do to prevent MCs. Your uterine lining changes throughout your cycle and every cycle. It just depends on the hormones in your body in a given cycle. I believe the reason my last cycle didn't work out is because I started with a super thin lining and then bled for 11 days (extremely unusual for me). I was also like 2 months late, but again, that's an ovulation problem that played into a uterine problem. After having a medicated cycle in which I was able to confirm ovulation through various means, this new cycle has so far been much more normal. My guess is my lining isn't as thin. If it is, however, at my follicle check, they will prescribe me estrogen again to help my lining. Also, if you believe you're having a problem with implantation, there is researched evidence to suggest that vitamin D helps with implantation, so that's either a good test to get, or just get the OTC version and follow its direction, because even if you're not trying to get pregnant, vitamin D is good for you and most people don't realize we really don't get enough.


----------



## Loves2Design

co_fostermom said:


> Welcome Nixnax. I'll get you down for the 8th.
> 
> Loves2Design no need for apologies. It helps me stay preoccupied when I have a ticker telling me when the next event is because I can't have a ticker for testing yet.

Yea I total understand were your coming from I made a guess of when I would need to test


----------



## co_fostermom

Dream I should be O'ing any time Saturday or after so pretty soon...


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thankyou for all your advice fostermom x im kinda hoping it is lining and not the actual uterus walls as i know that can be dangerous. But i am starting to think it is that due to the fact that my first pregnancy had symptoms of it (lack of nutrients to baby) and the fact i have him at all, me and my partner at the time were only dtd once a month when we concieved him and i think if you paired that with a thin lining his conception would of been an outright miracle lol. Also my surgeon said it was paper thin to cut And they expect it from someone who has had 3 or 4 pregnancies. So im assuming he is talking about the whole uterus, havnt seen anywhere where the number of pregnancies can affect lining but have seen how it can thin the whole uterus (walls). Gonna go gp tomorrow to find out for sure, i so hope your right fostormom x


----------



## FTale

phantom: Hey :flower: I hope all goes well with your gp and that its not your uterine walls that are thin.:hugs:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thankyou ftale  x how is your cycle going


----------



## FTale

Its almost over. Should start AF Saturday or Sunday. I'm feeling it to. I always get what feels like the flu on 12dpo. Must be the major change over in hormones. So, prepping my body for another round. :coffee: lol


----------



## phantomfaery1

Your not out yet ftale  too early to right your cycle off, nearly every bfp story ive read the mummy always feels like af is coming


----------



## phantomfaery1

Am thinking i might start like a blog thread if i have got thin uterus walls , up until i get my bfp  might help me to collect my thoughts and vent a bit, also it might help other people who have same issue and i dont think ive seen any other blogs like it


----------



## Dream143r

CD9 and twiddling my thumbs


----------



## co_fostermom

FTale you are so not out yet.

Phantom...is your doctor a perinatologist? Big word, I know...a perinatologist is an obstetrician who specializes in high risk pregnancies. If you confirm that it is, in fact, your uterine walls that are thin and not just your lining, I would highly recommend seeing a perinatologist and have them work with you as you get pregnant. Because I have an unicornuate uterus, my RE wouldn't even allow me to start treatment without having a peri sign off on it. I didn't even know perinatology was a thing before having to meet with one. Meeting with the peri was a huge relief to me. Not only had she seen lots of women with uterine anomalies of all types, she has also delivered 100s of healthy babies with moms just like me. She was extremely kind (granted, I know that's the person and not the job), and really instilled some confidence and restored my hope in ever getting to have bio kids that I birthed myself. The reason I say see a specialist is because even fertility doctors aren't necessarily in the business of pregnancy maintenance (though you'd think they would be) and regular ob/gyn's also don't have the same expertise. It has been a really steep learning curve for me in that there are SO many branches of the same branch of medicine (baby-making = regular pregnancy care, surgical gynecology and obstetrics, infertility treatment (this has about ten different branches on its own), high risk pregnancy, regular gynecological care that doesn't include obstetrics, etc. You'd think that a gynecologist would have some information on each of these, and maybe they do, but their specific knowledge is limited to the branch of women's health they chose. 

All that being said, I still hope it's your lining, but don't lose hope if it's not. It's really just about learning your own body, listening to it, and then finding the right doctor.


----------



## CheshireDucky

Bloblo said:


> Ive had many tests done during my 19 cycles ttc (some painful, some not, but none showing anything wrong with me) only to find out that dh had sperm issues. (He simply started taking some supplements and we conceived within 3 cycles).

Blo - if you don't mind me asking, what supplements did your dh start taking? I already know my OH has issues (slow swimmers) and we're trying to figure out how to work with that. His urologist did the tests and just shrugged when asked.

AFM - Since DST started I've been sleeping horribly. I fall asleep fine but been waking up between 4 and 5 am and my temp time is 6:30. Two days now without a temp! Ordered some new OPKs so will have to go off of that if I can't get some decent sleep soon.


----------



## Dream143r

Ducky - I started taking Ashwaganda and I sleep like a newborn baby.


----------



## FTale

Chelshire:Same here. My wake up time went horribly wrong.


----------



## Dill

I'm sitting around waiting for O, too. It's about a week off, assuming the vitex doesn't delay it. I'm on day 2 of drinking the vitex tea. I've started off at the lowest dosage (one cup of tea in the morning before breakfast). I'm hoping it gives me the extra help I need. DH and I agreed to wait until 9 failed TTC cyles before I take it up with my midwife, though I'm not sure if insurance will even bother covering it until it's been a year. I'm hoping that they will, since I'm AMA now. The coverage changes a lot in other ways once you hit that milestone, so maybe?

I was doing pretty good, feeling a lot better about TTC today than I was yesterday, until a friend's surprise (!) pregnancy announcement popped up in my FB feed.


----------



## svcaraher

CD 13 here, should O on Saturday. I can't get these darn OPKs to cooperate with me, I think I'm not taking them at the right time of the day? Going to try the afternoon tomorrow. I'm also on first cycle after Nexplanon so I might not even O this month...going to keep dtd anyway just in case, haha! I've been making smoothies in the morning trying to boost everything up, and taking prenatals. :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Dill

svcaraher said:


> CD 13 here, should O on Saturday. I can't get these darn OPKs to cooperate with me, I think I'm not taking them at the right time of the day? Going to try the afternoon tomorrow. I'm also on first cycle after Nexplanon so I might not even O this month...going to keep dtd anyway just in case, haha! I've been making smoothies in the morning trying to boost everything up, and taking prenatals. :dust: to everyone.

What's happening with them?

Afternoons are best - between the hours of 11AM to 8PM is the recommended timeframe. :)


----------



## Bloblo

CheshireDucky said:


> Bloblo said:
> 
> 
> Ive had many tests done during my 19 cycles ttc (some painful, some not, but none showing anything wrong with me) only to find out that dh had sperm issues. (He simply started taking some supplements and we conceived within 3 cycles).
> 
> Blo - if you don't mind me asking, what supplements did your dh start taking? I already know my OH has issues (slow swimmers) and we're trying to figure out how to work with that. His urologist did the tests and just shrugged when asked.
> 
> AFM - Since DST started I've been sleeping horribly. I fall asleep fine but been waking up between 4 and 5 am and my temp time is 6:30. Two days now without a temp! Ordered some new OPKs so will have to go off of that if I can't get some decent sleep soon.Click to expand...

Im in Poland, so you might not get the same brand. Most important is L-arginine, L-carnitine, CoQ10, Zinc, and a balance of B vitamins. I think in US there is a brand called FertilAid for Men which is similar to what dh was taking.
According to research I did, it takes about 3 months to work properly, so i highly recommended to start him on it as soon as possible.
I also have to mention that dh's sperm analysis wasn't just a little bad, it was terrible! Low sperm count (3.1mln) and low morphology (1%).
Miracles are possible if you just keep it positive, and take it step by step to sort out all issues.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180316_100156.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20180316_100121.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FTale

Blo:Thank you for sharing. That's really good information.


----------



## Dream143r

Dill - Looks like our cycles are pretty close. I'm about a week away too. 

Going to start OPKs tomorrow on CD11.

svcaraher - I find afternoon is best time to take OPKs. FMU is not generally recommended. Good Luck!


----------



## Alligator

Hi friends! Popping in to stalk all of you as you test...hope that's okay. I want to celebrate all your BFP! <3


----------



## phantomfaery1

Didnt manage to get to gp before getting train to my mums, me and the OH have been dtd almost everyday , we have decided to carry on ttc regardless, we both want this so much x not sure on ov date could be anytime this week x roll on 1st of april so i can test , would be the best easter surprise!


----------



## Dill

Dream143r said:


> Dill - Looks like our cycles are pretty close. I'm about a week away too.
> 
> Going to start OPKs tomorrow on CD11.
> 
> svcaraher - I find afternoon is best time to take OPKs. FMU is not generally recommended. Good Luck!

I'm CD8 today, I typically ovulate CD13-CD16. It's always possible it might be a little different for me this cycle, since I'm doing the vitex tea. Hopefully not. But I'll start my OPKs on CD10, as usual! I just got a 100-pack in the mail yesterday. I'm prepared!


----------



## co_fostermom

Alligator you are more than welcome. You're the second person stalking :bfp:s!!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm going in for my follicle check tomorrow. This has been the longest wait ever, and that's saying something because I thought my last 2ww for my first IUI was the worst ever....this time it's waiting to ovulate that's killing me. 

I know I shouldn't, but I've been distracting myself with research on the best baby products on the market right now, especially for small space living. If any of you ladies get :bfp:s and need baby gear and nursery decorating advice...I'm your gal! lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ladies I think I might finally be ovulating in the next day or two. My opk wasnt clear because of the dye but it appears to be positive or at least will be tonight/tomorrow. If thats the case I will be testing April 1st. As I had my 3rd early loss last cycle I got sad and frustrated and quit temping. Ill temp again to confirm O starting tomorrow morning. This is my last chance cycle for a natural BFP, as after this I will be prepping for IVF.
 



Attached Files:







39D9A136-C460-4F2F-9F1D-8CE29DEC5549.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## co_fostermom

tbf that looks positive to me! GL and get to the :sex: !!!!!

:dust:


So I have one dominant follicle on my right ovary (the good one) measuring at 15.5mm and I'm CD13 today. That's a 1/2 mm smaller than last cycle same CD. I have one 12mm follicle on my left ovary, so I'm thinking that's why the one on my right isn't bigger. Plus, if I were a normal female, I would have ovulated on my left side this month. I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor about next steps.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Can you put me down for 1st please?

AF is due 30th March but im on holiday till 1st so by sure if af doesnt show ill be testing 1st! I tested 5 days late with my lb and that was darker than control line socould be the same


----------



## co_fostermom

For sure Mrn...

Well, doctor called back and they want me to take letrozole for two more days. Not really sure how I feel about that. My very first round of letrozole, taking the meds later in the cycle didn't do anything. Oh, and now I have to spend another $200 bucks on an extra ultrasound. Yay...not. I'm feeling really discouraged this cycle.


----------



## tbfromlv

Co- the same thing happened to me in December. Except on cd 12 my biggest follow was 9! But after taking more letrozole my next ultrasound showed 20 and 23mm follies. Don&#8217;t fret!


----------



## Dill

Well, I am feeling the effects of this tea. Probably not the vitex, since that takes a few months of consistent use to benefit from, but the other ingredients are doing their thing. I didn't even know what the linden flower was for, but noticed I have been sweating more (gross) and apparently that's one of the things it does! The red raspberry leaf and nettle also seem to be helping.

I'm actually really surprised. I bought the tea as a "why not, I'm getting desperate" thing, but I'd totally drink this even if I wasn't TTC because of the other positive effects it's having on my body.

I'm gearing up for ovulation soon - no positive OPK yet, but my CM and CP are all shouting "it's almost time!" and my OPKs are getting darker at least. DH and I will start sending in the troops!


----------



## co_fostermom

Dill that's exciting!

Thanks Tbf. I just guess after the first round of letrozole I ever took it only grew to 12mm and then they put me on letrozole after cd12 for three days and the follicle fizzled out. Maybe there's hope yet since this follicle was much bigger?


----------



## CheshireDucky

Really glad I got the OPKs. FF thought I would O sometime next week but just got a positive OPK today.

Looking like I might be an April 1st tester.


----------



## Dill

Woohoo, it's go time, cheshire!


----------



## Selaphyna

Hi ladies! Not sure if I'm going to test this cycle or not (if I do it will be around April 5th or so, provided I have a normal cycle). I'm currently 11dpo, and have been temping this cycle (first time trying it, lol). We did bd tonight, but according to one tracker I'm already in my fertility window (started today), and another says my fertility window starts tomorrow. I'm not doing anything but temping though. (should probably check cm, and maybe if this isn't my cycle, get some opks to test further). Basically right now, I just came off a long cycle 52 days, and am trying to figure out what's going on with my body.


----------



## Gray001

Hi Ladies
Please can I join you all? I am going to test on the 2nd of AF doesn't show up.
Got a 'peak fertility on clearblue digi yesterday afternoon (first month using them) so have dtd twice since then and currently led here with my legs in the air!! Haha!! 

Babydust to you all for your bfp this cycle! X


----------



## co_fostermom

CheshireDucky that's exciting!!!!!!! :dust:

Selaphyna I'll put you down in the "TBD" section on the first page. Wishing you luck!

Welcome Gray! I'll get you on April 2nd!


----------



## Loves2Design

Well took last 75 iu of gonal f tonight I am hoping that its working. Ultrasound check tomorrow morning. Can't wait lol


----------



## aimee_1691

Put me down for the 28th just because its my birthday and I will have had the implant out for just over 3 weeks...who knows &#129335;&#127995;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## mwah_xx

Moving on over - onwards and upwards hey?! Pop me down for the 21st please


----------



## aimee_1691

mwah_xx said:


> Moving on over - onwards and upwards hey?! Pop me down for the 21st please

Every AF is one less until your Bfp :flower:


----------



## Loves2Design

Well just finished at the ultrasound tech... 3 good follicles one measuring 23 mm and one closes to 20 mm and last 17 or 18 mm.... now wait to hear back from my doc. To see when we're doing trigger. So excited the 23mm was the biggest I every had on CD 12 Ultrasound


----------



## Dream143r

Dill that's awesome. I'm glad you're seeing positive changes.

Gray001 - Good Luck! FX

Loves2Design - Sounds promising. I hope this is it!

AFM: Negative OPK today, but it's still a litte early. FF has my fertile window starting tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-19 at 9.06.53 AM.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## phantomfaery1

Hey girlies i cant input much when it comes to fertility treatments but sending you all the baby dust!! 
Has anyone got plans for easter? 

So i had some pretty strong cramps so am thinking i ovulated today , luckily me and OH DTD yesterday and day before  may try and jump on him tonight too lol. Also got offered a job today so everything a bit crazy!!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Congrats on the job offer Phantom - exciting times!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thankyou dreamer!! Yea quite nervous havnt worked in 2 years but will be nice to have independence again , has kinda flipped ttc on its head a bit but we thought sod it gonna keep trying anyway!!! Sods law i'll get my bfp this month lol ( not that i wont be crazy happy! Lol)


----------



## phantomfaery1

And good luck on this cycle dreamer !! Its dtd time lol!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Aimee and now officially Mwah! 

Follicle check went well today. The one follicle grew to 17mm and a second grew to 10mm (not concerned about that one). Waiting to hear back from my doctor to see when to trigger (they triggered me two days later when I measured 16mm so I'm sure it's gonna happen soon.


----------



## Loves2Design

Well I heard back going uses gonal f again tonight and than have my trigger shot trmw morning. And dtd Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday


----------



## svcaraher

I think I'm officially in my TWW. I decided to lay off the OPKs, I was getting too frustrated. I think next time I'll get a couple of the smiley face ones. CM looked on track for Oing on the 17th, so I am 2 DPO! I've had some light cramping on the left side, so I'm hoping this is a good sign that I am Oing, too. On track to test on 4/1, but am going to try to wait until 4/2 - don't want DH to think I am April Fools-ing him!


----------



## Dream143r

co_fostermom - have you heard back? Trigger Wednesday?

Loves2Design - Sending you tons and tons of baby dust.

AFM - CD14 OPK negative. FF has my fertile window opening today so we have started the BD. Acupuncture appointment this afternoon which I always thoroughly enjoy. OPK should get a little closer tomorrow. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-20 at 8.00.09 AM.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## co_fostermom

Yes I heard back...am triggering on Wednesday unless I get a + OPK. They said I could stop taking estrogen because my follicles should take over (yay!) and my lining was close enough to 8mm. I'm really excited about the triple pattern of my lining. I read that it increases my chances to 62% if it gets to at least 9mm before O. I'm really, really hoping this is my month. God knows I've waited long enough!


----------



## co_fostermom

GL svcar!!!! :dust:


----------



## co_fostermom

GL Loves2!!! :dust:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Not testing till 1st april but so impatient already!!!! Ahhh!!!!


----------



## FTale

FX for you ladies!!!:flower:


----------



## Loves2Design

Well trigger shot went great this morning. Just have a small area that sore. But I am happy to report that I start to get positive sign that I am going to ovulate... sorry if tmi I had some clear and kinda somewhat stretch cm. I so happy to see this since I didn't get this last month or if I did I didn't notice it


----------



## Dill

There's no such thing as TMI here! :lol:

FX for you ladies getting the intervention treatments! <3

AFM, I got a positive OPK today, which means I may be ovulating a little earlier than has been typical. Maybe it's the tea?


----------



## mme

Hi everyone
How are we all going ? Ive been so busy Ive not been on her for a week or so. Ov pains today for me. Not done ov test this time just going to see what happens fingers crossed &#129310;


----------



## tbfromlv

3 days of positive opks and no O. Dang it. Hopefully I&#8217;ll still get a chance before I start BCP for IVF prep. *sigh* 

Good luck to all the girls Oing and triggering! Babysust coming at you!!


----------



## Dream143r

Loves2Design - That's hardly TMI, great news on the CM. Glad the trigger went well too!

Dill - Looks like I'll be right behind you with a positive OPK tomorrow.

mme - maybe the reduced stress of the OPK will do the trick and this will be it for you. FX

TB - Grrr. Rise temp, just rise!

CD15 - OPK darker than yesterday but not positive. I'm thinking it will be a clear positive tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-21 at 8.04.30 AM.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Loves2Design

Dtd went well this morning and lite cramping now so hopefully I am ovulating.... ready to be home and relaxing and not at work. 

Work little swimmer work lol

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## co_fostermom

Negative OPK today but it was darker than yesterday's. Trigger shot tonight! I was nervous this morning because I had a temp rise, but I've also been running warmer this cycle so I'm hoping today's temp was just a fluke because my OPK was very negative yesterday (the digi just measured the estrogen surge and the non-digi was extremely faint - taken at different times during the day as well). I wish we could dtd today but dh isn't supposed to do anything for 2-5 days and now we're at the 2 day mark. Sigh!!!! 

GL to everyone! This thread is starting to get exciting!


----------



## Loves2Design

co_fostermom said:


> Negative OPK today but it was darker than yesterday's. Trigger shot tonight! I was nervous this morning because I had a temp rise, but I've also been running warmer this cycle so I'm hoping today's temp was just a fluke because my OPK was very negative yesterday (the digi just measured the estrogen surge and the non-digi was extremely faint - taken at different times during the day as well). I wish we could dtd today but dh isn't supposed to do anything for 2-5 days and now we're at the 2 day mark. Sigh!!!!
> 
> GL to everyone! This thread is starting to get exciting!

:dust: to everyone

Opk never work for me thanks pcos. Yea that mark to no doing anything a pain. Since DH work 12 hour shift it was hard to do for his SA it was closer to 24 hour instead of the recommend 48 hours after dtd. Luckily they let him do his sample and even with that shorter time he still had a good results.


----------



## Dill

I got another positive OPK today, so DH and I will keep at it until we're sure I've O'd! I'll probably be ovulating today or tomorrow, which puts me at the early end of the spectrum, but not totally outside of my typical window. I'm CD13 today and usually O between 13-16, with 14 being the usual.

I'm unusually crampy and my breasts are already getting tender. I don't usually start getting tender boobies until after I O, so maybe it happened in the night? That, or it's more tea action.

Dream, that's exciting that our cycles are so close! :) Maybe we'll be bump buddies!

And fostermom, I agree, things are definitely heating up in here!


----------



## co_fostermom

Well we decided to dtd today anyway. I triggered tonight. IUI on Friday. Last time I had the trigger shot it hurt so bad and I had a horrible backache the next few days. This time it really didn't hurt as bad (the prick itself is not the problem...it's the bruise-like pain that happens after the meds are injected), so we'll see if there's an accompanying backache tomorrow. Overall, I'm feeling good about this cycle since finding out that my lining is in perfect shape. 

Dill, it sounds like you have a good plan. More than one positive OPK is confusing! Out of curiosity, are you using CB digis? The flashy face isn't actually a positive. I thought it was at first because the instructions make it seem so, but it's the solid face that you have to watch for. The flashy face detects an estrogen surge (the beginning of your fertile window) and the solid face detects the LH surge. The estrogen surge causes the LH surge which then causes ovulation. I'm sorry if you already know that...I just was really confused the first time I used digital OPKs so I thought I'd share that info lol.


----------



## Dill

Nope, I use dip strips! I usually have long surges, so 2 days of positives are pretty much the norm for me. I usually O the day of the 2nd positive or the day after. :)


----------



## AliJo

I'm just following! Really hoping April turns out better for everyone! I hope you all get your BFP before I start trying again in May!


----------



## Dream143r

Dill - would love to be bump buddies with you. Who knows? but for now sure looks like we will def be TWW buddies at the least. 

My OPK is always positive for more than one day. Usually 2 or 3. I assume it just means a strong surge that I catch on the way up and back down. It's my temp I really use to pinpoint which day was actually O day. Mine is the same as Dill, O day is usually 1 or 2 days after the first positive.

CD16 = Positive OPK day. Woooohooo! Crazy how excited I find myself getting each cycle. The highs are HIGH and the lows are LOW. We'll keep the BDs going until I see the temp rise. I'm thinking tomorrow (CD17) will likely be O day. so FX for that temp rise on Saturday morning.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-22 at 8.16.29 AM.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Alligator

Good luck to everyone O'ing or about to O. Sending baby dust to everyone!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies. Sadly joining here after a mc 5 days ago. Not sure when ill test though. Waiting for opks to arrive and started temping this morning.... good luck to all. FX for sticky easter beans :dust:


----------



## FTale

:cry:I'm sorry mrsmummy:hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thankyou ftale <3


----------



## tbfromlv

After getting three days of positive opks then NOT Oing, I got another positive opk today so FXd I get a temp rise Saturday (I always O the 2nd day after my first positive opk).. then I will be TWW buddies with both Dream and Dill!


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh I'm SO sorry to see you here mrsmummy as I've been following your story on the March thread. All the :dust: to you. Let me know when you have an idea of when you'll be testing and I'll put you down under that date. 

A lot of us are about to be Oing. I sort of had a positive test this morning but it wasn't as positive as I'd like (the line was slightly fainter than the control line). Either way, my IUI is tomorrow, which means I should see a temp shift on Saturday since my trigger shot was last night. It's weird, last time I had a positive OPK the morning after the trigger but today not so much. Maybe tomorrow will be stronger. The IUI should take place before O right? 

FX and praying for everyone Oing right now!!!! Maybe we can all be bump buddies and start a thread over in first tri since we all tested together. Gosh that would be so amazing!


----------



## MrsP1117

Hi all! I am officially out for March so Id love to jump into the April group. My cycles are typically 34-35 days so I should O around April 10th but I will be opk testing with cb digi to be sure. Not sure when Ill test after that but it will be late April. Still pretty down about being out this month. I know you ladies get that more than anyone. Fostermom, i will be TBD for testing. Best of luck with your IUI. Sending baby dust to you all! Hopefully you ladies start out April better than we were doing in the March thread.


----------



## Dill

Dream, so excited you got your positive OPK today! Mine was very negative, and my cervix has dropped and is firming up, so I'm pretty sure that yesterday was my actual O day. We're going to try and get one more night of BD'ing in, just in case! I hope we both get our BFPs this cycle finally!!!


----------



## ttcteacher

I'm back after my second CP in two months. I haven't O'd yet but AF is due for April 5th so schedule me for then. :winkwink:


----------



## Dill

ttcteacher said:


> I'm back after my second CP in two months. I haven't O'd yet but AF is due for April 5th so schedule me for then. :winkwink:

:hugs: The CPs are so tough, I know! I had CPs in January and February, as well. Hang in there!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks cofoster. Really hoping it will happen sooner rather than later! Putting all my efforts into trying this time rather than my usual "lets wing it" attitude....! Ff has me due on April 23rd but not even sure if that's right as it has my cycle days as 37 ... which its not :shrug: we shall see!!!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Good luck on ethis cycle mummy! Im 5-7 dpo and goong nuts waiting!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks phantom! Good luck :dust: few more days!!!


----------



## Nixnax

mrsmummy2 said:


> Hi ladies. Sadly joining here after a mc 5 days ago. Not sure when ill test though. Waiting for opks to arrive and started temping this morning.... good luck to all. FX for sticky easter beans :dust:

Im so so sorry to read this. Massive hugs hun


----------



## Pookied8476

Can I join :flower: Im not in the TWW as of yet but should be testing around the 10th :D


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nixnax said:


> mrsmummy2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Sadly joining here after a mc 5 days ago. Not sure when ill test though. Waiting for opks to arrive and started temping this morning.... good luck to all. FX for sticky easter beans :dust:
> 
> Im so so sorry to read this. Massive hugs hunClick to expand...

Thanks nixnax <3


----------



## Loves2Design

Ok I uses ovusense to track my internal temp. All night. Since I have pcos opk never work for me and I never get a lot sign from my body lol. I try not to over think it. So bbt what work best for me.

So you can see in my screenshot I had a huge raise last night.... Yay more dtd/bd/snu-snu (futurama). Hope everyone O soon &#128150;&#128151;&#128154;&#128153;
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180323-074724.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dream143r

Pookied8476 - Welcome and good luck!

Loves2Design - Beautiful rise. Looking good.

co_fostermom - Sending you lots of baby dust for your IUI today.

Dill - I agree try to cover all bases. By the looks of my chart I MAY have O'd yesterday. but I'm not completely convinced since I have NEVER before O'd on the first day of my positive OPK. But hey, theres a first time for everything. We'll see what my temps are saying over the weekend. We're going to BD one more time tonight just for good measure.


----------



## mrsmummy2

My OPKs arrived today :happydance: 
So being as I've never taken one I'm not quite sure what to think. I realise this is negative being as it's not as dark/darker than the control line however does ANY kind of line mean I'm gearing up to O? given my temp rise this morning (will try to put my FF chart into my signature) Although I've only got 2 temps on there so can't really consider it an actual rise yet :shrug:
I *think* I've attached a pic of the opk.. if anyone can shed some light that'd be great :)
 



Attached Files:







ovulation test 23.03.2018.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dream143r

mrsmummy2 - OPKs always have 2 lines, at least mine do. Sometimes that test line is super duper light but always there. So doesn't necessarily mean you're gearing up to O but also doesn't mean you're not either.


----------



## mrsmummy2

So if I take another one tomorrow and it's darker that means O is on it's way at some point in the near future? and if it's the same as today then just take one daily? 

I ordered 50 so not worried about wasting :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Yes , test daily until they start to darken up. Then some ladies like to test twice a day (morning and afternoon/evening) to make sure they don't miss the surge.

Everyone is different, mine always stays positive for more than 1 day so I don't really need test twice a day. But I think we're all POAS addicts so sometimes I do just for fun. lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks for the advice!
Glad to be around other POAS addicts :haha:


----------



## Loves2Design

mrsmummy2 said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> Glad to be around other POAS addicts :haha:

Im so so sorry to read your back here. Massive hugs

I am POAS addicted too with pregnancy test since I normally test out my trigger shot


----------



## tbfromlv

Mrsmummy mine have no pattern of progression. They will get lighter and darker for no apparent reason then one day it&#8217;s positive. Good luck!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thankyou loves2design & tbfromlv <3


----------



## Dill

Sometimes OPKs will bounce around a bit - they get dark, they get light again, the light might even nearly disappear and then BAM! You get your positive. You'll get a feel for how your body works with LH as you use the OPKs longer. :) But it's not positive until the test line is as dark or darker than the control. Take them at the same time every day, between 11AM and 8PM, for the most accurate results.

Dream - It never hurts to BD one last time after O day, since the egg can still be good 12-24 hours after it's released! Every little bit helps, right?

AFM, I'm definitely in the TWW now. I'm not sure if I'm 1dpo or 2dpo at the moment, but we'll see whether FF gives me my crosshairs tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## denensita

Can you put me down for April 20th please. I really hope this is our month ladies! Lots of baby dust and BFPs to all of you!


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Hi, can you put me down for April 8th please? On Clomid this cycle so hopeful for a bfp.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks Dill. The unknown is so annoying :dohh:
Good luck... hope this tww flies by and there's a bfp at the end for you!

Still seem to be on and off getting these "cramps" (bit like a weird pinching) which WERE on my left side.. but have consistently been on my right on and off for most of the day today :shrug: I read a few stories online about ladies ovulating 5-10 days after a MC and getting their bfp before another AF was even due to show! Also - the crampy type things are nothing like AF dragging cramps, nor the cramps I had during day 1 of the mc. :shrug: My body is a little confused I guess!!


----------



## Alligator

mrsmummy - our bodies sometimes do weird things after MC for sure. You could be ovulating or maybe its just twitches down there, I would say the negative OPK means likely no O but perhaps do another OPK to see? Are you temping? That might tell the tale as well. Ugh that first month after MC was the hardest because you just want to know and be back to normal and able to predict (as much as you can) what your body will do but there's just no telling, and waiting is so hard.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome MrsP, denensita, and Minnie!

IUI went well today. It didn't hurt quite as bad this time (maybe because I was expecting it?) and then I hardly cramped at all afterwards. Woot!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I think it_ probably_ is twitches, but trying to keep optimistic on the what ifs and maybes. 
I have restarted temping.. but only yesterday. So just 2 temps on my chart. It did jump up today from 36.26 to 36.64, but obviously this could be completely random as I don't have much to compare it to. May just take another one now just to see :dohh: Looking forward to seeing what my temp does tomorrow ...


----------



## svcaraher

Symptom spotting already... 6DPO and for some reason vinegar doesn't seem to have a taste? I had some salt and vinegar pringles, as well as a pickle, and couldn't taste the flavor. Pringles just tasted like potato, and the pickle just had a bland, tasteless taste to it. DH has sampled them both and said they taste just fine. Is it too early to have this kind of reaction?


----------



## Jessie7003

Didn't expect to be back on the forums this month after my annoyingly long, confusing cycle last month. 35 days compared to my usual 28-31. Wasn't meant to be actively trying again but me and OH dtd yesterday and then had EWCM today for the first time since coming off BCP in november so ovia moved yesterday to my most fertile day so we shall see!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Took another opk... just to see. Line is somewhat darker than earlier.. Not positive yet, but maybe on its way .. fx...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180323-225221.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrsmummy2

Just noticed how poor quality the pic is but trying to upload from my phone so had to screenshot to get it to work! Looks slightly darker in person (still not as dark as the control line though)


----------



## co_fostermom

Jessie...let me know when you're planning on testing!

Mrsmummy...that line is looking good! I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Jessie7003

co_fostermom said:


> Jessie...let me know when you're planning on testing!
> 
> Mrsmummy...that line is looking good! I hope it all works out for you!

Put me down for the 8th April! My AF is due the 7th but with my cycles having yet to regulate it could be due anytime!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Hello! Just found this thread and would like to join in  I will be texting on April 8th if I don't give in before then! Lol. I should ovulate in the next couple of days so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ttcteacher

Clear positive opk this morning! Anniversary is tomorrow, so this is perfect! 

In other news, my doctor recommended that I start a low carb diet. I've lost 6.6 lbs so far so I'm feeling really good this morning :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20180324_092200.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Loves2Design

ttcteacher said:


> Clear positive opk this morning! Anniversary is tomorrow, so this is perfect!
> 
> In other news, my doctor recommended that I start a low carb diet. I've lost 6.6 lbs so far so I'm feeling really good this morning :happydance:

Going low carb it what helped me get out of the 180. The only carbs I am getting are from fruit and some whole grain oats. And on special days some rice.


----------



## Dream143r

ttcteacher said:


> Clear positive opk this morning! Anniversary is tomorrow, so this is perfect!
> 
> In other news, my doctor recommended that I start a low carb diet. I've lost 6.6 lbs so far so I'm feeling really good this morning :happydance:

Yay that's awesome. I started a diet and exercise Feb 1st and have lost 18 lbs so far. 7 more lbs and I'll be at a healthy BMI. Keep up the good work. It can only have positive effects on your fertility to be healthier.


----------



## Dream143r

Pretty confident I'm 2dpo today. FF should confirm it tomorrow. Here we go again, TWW


----------



## co_fostermom

You got it Jessie.

Welcome Try! 

TTC that's awesome!

Loves2 & Dream - it looks like a bunch of us have been getting healthy! I've lost 17 lbs so far on the Optavia meal plan. I've been off the plan for the past week and focusing on eating healthy fats (such as avocados, olive oil, and nuts), some whole fat dairy, oats and grains, leafy greens, and lean meats. I think it made a huge difference in my uterine lining this go around. The meals in Optavia have a ton of soy and I think it really inhibited my lining last time.

So, today I'm a bit confused. Expected a temp shift and didn't get one. I'm worried I haven't ovulated yet. Did have some small sharp pinches on lower right side this morning and that's where I'd be O'ing so maybe I'll see that temp shift tomorrow. My doctor told me not to put too much stock in bbt but I saw a huge temp shift the day after my last IUI (that would be today). Who knows.


----------



## Bloblo

ttcteacher said:


> Clear positive opk this morning! Anniversary is tomorrow, so this is perfect!
> 
> In other news, my doctor recommended that I start a low carb diet. I've lost 6.6 lbs so far so I'm feeling really good this morning :happydance:

I lost almost 40lbs on low carb during past year. It really helped fertility too! I went super low carb though with all carbs from green veg (about 30 net carbs a day). Unfortunately it was impossible to stick to that during pregnancy though, so i had to start including some carbs just to overcome the morning sickness... But im hoping to get back to healthy eating in second trimester. Good luck with the low carb, and remember to keep an eye on your micronutrient intake - magensium, zinc, potassium supplements helped me a lot during the start of my low carb lifestyle.


----------



## mwah_xx

Hooray my digi opk arrived!!

Im on a healthy eating plan too - and have just bought a gratitude journal so Im excited to get all in the right head space.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies,

Havent started yet as I am only on CD5 but can i be put down on April 16th please?

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

I'm really intrigued about the diet plans you ladies have been trying, especially with regards to certain foods at certain times of your cycle. Can any of you enlighten me more? At the moment I'm trying to follow Slimming World, as my BMI is too high, the only fertility specific foods I've been eating are Brazil nuts and pineapple core (and fell pregnant the first cycle I ate those, maybe just a coincidence though, who knows?)


----------



## Jessie7003

Think I ovulated yesterday so that puts me at 1dpo today! My sensitive nipples and sore breasts started yesterday. I'll usually have this for a few days then it'll fade away and then start again just before AF so it'll be interesting to see whether it goes the same way this cycle!


----------



## Loves2Design

Well if I go by what my temp is tell me in fertility friend I ovulated CD 15 and I am now 3dpo. So if my luteal phase is the same thus cycle I will hopefully not have my period CD 25 which April 1st.....
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180325-072404.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dill

Officially 3dpo according to FF!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Am currently 7-9 dpo and have had a bad headache and sniffly nose, cramping on right side and weirdly enough today my mouth just randomly started bleeding, feeling very off.


----------



## Dill

Sounds promising, faery!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thankyou dill FX for both of us!


----------



## Jessie7003

So Ovia has moved me forward to the 5th April for AF. Previously it was predicting the 7th so we shall see! Think it's because my last irregular cycle put me back a bit and now since it seems I've ovulated as usual despite my last Af being late it assumes this cycle will be shorter. Hopefully I'm finally regulating after stopping BCP in November. First 3 were 31 days, 33 and then last cycle 35. My longest ever cycle. Before BCP I was always 28-30 day cycles!


----------



## TTC74

CD1 for me. So, Im hop hop hopping over here to join you all!


----------



## Iseeyastarrin

My husband and I have been trying for eight years. My cycles are longer than most, 34 days. But they are always exactly 34 days, never early or late. My last first day of AF was February 1st 2018, it's now March 25th and never got AF. I took multiple test but all were negative. I have been tired for the last week and have what feels like pressure/bloat/fullness in lower stomach but I don't have any other symptoms.


----------



## Dream143r

Loves2Design & Dill - we're all synced up. When will you start testing? I'm going to start Saturday at 9dpo.


----------



## Dill

I'm going to try to hold out for 14dpo, but I've never lasted past 11 or 12dpo. I'm a POAS addict, so that's still big progress from the 7 to 8dpo start dates I used to have! :lol: I'm just so tired of the constant disappointment at this point.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

CD 15 here - is it possible to have pregnancy like ovulation symptoms?? I have had the worst headache all day and I am EXHAUSTED. I have been having EWCM since yesterday morning so I'm wondering if ovulation is about to occur and that's why I'm so worn down.


----------



## Dill

Hormone changes can do crazy things to our bodies!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

It's so funny how you don't even really notice these monthly changes until you're looking for them. Lol. Positive note though, ovulation is coming! Time to go jump the hubs!&#55357;&#56834; We've been BD'ing so much he's probably sick of me!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Buttercup. 

Haha Try...I have a feeling men don't often get sick of us lol. Also, it's totally possible to have pregnancy symptoms at ovulation. Last IUI cycle, I discovered that a fair few of those "pregnancy" symptoms are caused primarily by progesterone, so it's almost nearly impossible to tell if you're like me and have to take supplementary progesterone. Anyway, :dust: to you!

So it turns out I was freaking out for nothing. I must have ovulated yesterday as I had a large temp spike today so that officially makes me 1dpo and 2dpiui. Given that, I'm moving myself to April 4th as that would now be 12dpo and I really don't want to test any sooner than that. Hubs and I are moving so at least this 2ww I have something to keep me occupied! Last 2ww I nearly went crazy and started testing at 8dpo. Turns out that's a bad idea because I don't test out of the trigger until 10dpiui (12dpt). I wasted so much money lol. 

Dill, Loves2 & Dream...I'm only about a day behind you! It looks like this thread will get really exciting the beginning of April. It is weird how it seems that most of these threads are only exciting in the beginning of the month.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Lysee! I hope you get some answers soon. That sounds really confusing. Have you talked to a fertility specialist? I ask because I had to wait about 6 years before we could even think about affording it and even so, it's making things pretty tight. I'm glad I saw a specialist when I did though...I got tons of answers as to why it's been so hard for us. :hugs:

Minnie - you can find a lot of info online. It's interesting that you got pregnant while eating Brazil nuts and pineapple. I believe both have bromeline (sp?) in them and apparently that is supposed to help with implantation and progesterone levels. Unfortunately I'm allergic to pineapple :cry: so that's a no go for me but apparently it's a legit ttc-food. Apparently, we're supposed to eat iron and vitamin C-rich foods during AF, zinc-rich foods pre-ovulation (think leafy greens, healthy fats, sweet potatoes), and then similar foods post-O (especially lean meats like chicken and salmon, and soups and cooked foods...that's supposed to keep the uterus warm which is good for implantation).


----------



## Dream143r

Dill - you're totally my hero if you can make it till 14dpo to test! lol


----------



## co_fostermom

Dill you're my hero too lol!


----------



## phantomfaery1

just found out ive been offered a job!! Got mixed feelings now! If i get pregnant this month i wont be entitled to maternity pay but if i get pregnant next month i will be, ahh not sure how i feel now!


----------



## Loves2Design

Dream143r said:


> Loves2Design & Dill - we're all synced up. When will you start testing? I'm going to start Saturday at 9dpo.

Most likely 9 dpo lol maybe earlier lol. Looking both this and last month in fertility friend this month looking much better than last. I am so excited to see my progestrone numbers that we drawing Wednesday
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180326-095336.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Loves2Design

Dream143r said:


> Dill - you're totally my hero if you can make it till 14dpo to test! lol

Mine too but if I go by last month I started my period on 10 dpo


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Hey Co_foster, thanks for running this month. Looks like I'm moving over. Can you put me down for April 25th for now? If the femara changes things, I will update you when it gets closer.

GL to anyone already in their TWW!


----------



## svcaraher

TWW is brutal! First cycle TTC and 9dpo today, think I'm going to go pick up some dollar store cheapies and start testing tomorrow. Saving my digis until 14dpo unless I get something very solid before then. Over the weekend I had the worst nipple sensitivity like I've never had before, some breast tenderness, and creamy/lotion CM. Some light cramping yesterday and today as well. :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Dill

I have got a weirdly textbook cycle. I typically ovulate around CD14 and my LP is usually about 14 days. We'll see how long I actually manage to hold out. :lol: I have a ton of tests (4 different brands!) so I'm set if I get antsy and start testing early.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats on the job offer phantom! I guess nature will take its course and if it's meant to be this month it will be!! 

Good luck svcaraher and lulu_ttc :dust:


----------



## Dill

Oh yes, and huge congrats, faery! Paid maternity leave sounds fantastic!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Dill said:


> Oh yes, and huge congrats, faery! Paid maternity leave sounds fantastic!

 2bh its a bit late now!! Im already 10dpo for this month and me and oh dtd pretty much every other day !!! Would be sods law wouldnt it!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Dill - I love it. I've got a stash of tests under my bathroom cupboard as well. FRER, CB, CB digital with weeks, IC, Ultra Sensitve 10miu ICs, Dollar store cassettes and sticks. Seriously it's nuts.


----------



## Dill

faery - :haha: Yes, that's usually the way it goes! On the one hand, you want to hope that this is finally it, and on the other, you kind of hope you can wait another month to get the paid leave, right? FX it all works out, either way! <3

Dream - I love that it's not just me! DH just tries to ignore the fact that the entire cabinet under the sink is full of pee cups, OPKs, and probably somewhere around 100 hpts. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Alligator

I still have HPTs!! And also EVERY SINGLE ONE I used for this pregnancy....which is...a lot, I am ashamed to say lol. So many FRER!


----------



## Dill

Alli, I found that even the ICs have good resale value locally! (Not the used ones, obviously.) I managed to resell all of the unused HPTs and OPKs from last time for pretty close to what I paid for them!


----------



## Alligator

It's almost like I am bit superstitious to resell them, and why the heck am I keeping a bunch of used sticks?! LOL. Weird superstition on my part I suppose. I just went through my phone the other day and deleted a shocking amount of photos of HPTs and OPKs! Jeez!


----------



## Dill

Yeah, I waited until DS was actually born before I hawked mine! :rofl:


----------



## tbfromlv

So twice this cycle I had 3 days straight of positive opks but then never ovulated. This has never happened. So frustrating!!!


----------



## Dill

That's so frustrating! :hugs: Just keep testing. Anovulatory cycles happen!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry tbfromlv :( I hope you O soon.

HPTs, I tossed my bfps after I snapped pics. I have a bfp folder in my phone gallery. I used it to cgeck progression, but I just can't seem to get rid of them. I think it's the memories of the excitement seeing them. 

I used my hpts up and tested the hood effect. 

I thought I didn't O because I never noticed EWCM. I'd gotten a lot of BD sessions in leading up to st. Patrick's day. I didn't do opks that week. Didn't get a positive opk ladt week. I did bbt starting Thursday morning and my temps are definitely luteal phase.

I'm counting myself 9dpo and may test on Thursday :blush:


----------



## co_fostermom

GL Flueky!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

CD 16 here! My app says I O&#8217;d on Saturday, but I believe it was actually yesterday or today. I can already tell I&#8217;m going to go crazy this TWW.


----------



## Jessie7003

Ovias just changed me from 2dpo to 5dpo cramping and for no reason at all I threw up this morning but it's way too early for symptoms. Strange. There was no reason for me to be sick either, just drank a cup of tea which I always do in the morning. Now I'm wondering whether I ovulated earlier or am just sick haha!


----------



## Dream143r

Dill said:


> Yeah, I waited until DS was actually born before I hawked mine! :rofl:

LMAO Dill - that made me seriously laugh out loud at my desk. Zero judgment! It's just hilarious!


----------



## Dream143r

Flueky88 - Good luck! Post pics, we will squint with you if required.

Jessie7003 - Oh vomit sounds promising. lol FX I hope this is it.

AFM - CD21/5DPO and W.A.I.T.I.N.G. Temp on the rise, so that's good. I've been feeling pretty lightheaded all morning and had to seriously hydrate to get through my workout. but it's too early to be pregnancy related so it's probably just cause I skipped dinner last night. lol


----------



## phantomfaery1

Congrats momma!! 

Am between 9 and 11 dpo , did a test today (i know i know!) and bfn, but have been getting crazy cramping on right side. Maybe implantation?


----------



## Jessie7003

Dream143r said:


> Flueky88 - Good luck! Post pics, we will squint with you if required.
> 
> Jessie7003 - Oh vomit sounds promising. lol FX I hope this is it.
> 
> AFM - CD21/5DPO and W.A.I.T.I.N.G. Temp on the rise, so that's good. I've been feeling pretty lightheaded all morning and had to seriously hydrate to get through my workout. but it's too early to be pregnancy related so it's probably just cause I skipped dinner last night. lol

We're the same dpo! When are you testing? Hopefully we're both having a quick rise in progesterone and maybe it's our month! I feel the same though it has to be too early for mine to be pregnancy related. If I am 5dpo me and OH dtd the day before and the day after so FX!


----------



## Jessie7003

phantomfaery1 said:


> Congrats momma!!
> 
> Am between 9 and 11 dpo , did a test today (i know i know!) and bfn, but have been getting crazy cramping on right side. Maybe implantation?

I'm lucky I don't have any tests in or I would be testing already at 5dpo haha! Way too early! Trying to hold out to AF is at least a day late though! 

Feeling nauseous still after being sick this morning! Very bloated and tired and just feel a bit off.


----------



## Dream143r

Jessie7003 - I'm going to start Saturday at 9dpo. Anyone who can wait for a late AF is my hero. I just can't wait, i HAVE to test lol


----------



## LuLu_TTC

TB hope you finally get that temp rise to confirm O! 

Sending baby dust to those in the TWW already! This is our last month to "reasonably" conceive and give birth in 2018. FX for all of us!

AFM - first period on Femara and it is a little rougher than normal. Extra crampy and super heavy flow. Hoping this is my first and last one!


----------



## Loves2Design

Omg I think that make 4 of us that are 5dpo.... 

Ok my temp went down a little last night still over well over the coverline. And I had a horrible nightmare that I went into to have a ultrasound to see if the follicle had gotten smaller and looked like I ovulated. And the place was busy and the tech would not tell me anything so I was getting emotional and cry and just wanted to leave. But they would not let me. Keep saying we will know the results soon you need wait right here..... and were ton of women with baby or hearing heartbeats... So It was a weird long dream that I remember everything of.

Ok attached my updated chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180327-093012.jpg
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jessie7003

Dream143r said:


> Jessie7003 - I'm going to start Saturday at 9dpo. Anyone who can wait for a late AF is my hero. I just can't wait, i HAVE to test lol

I just can't be spending money on tests that are likely to be negative to then be like 'oh it's maybe too early to tell'. FX for you!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Okay y&#8217;all, I had EWCM yesterday so hubby and I DTD yesterday evening and this morning I&#8217;m having watery CM. Is today ovulation day or is it just from BD&#8217;ing last night?! This tracking nonsense is so confusing sometimes &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Dream143r

Loves2Design - Chart looks great.


----------



## LO4

I had a ton of ewcm this weekend but now everything is gone so I guess I ovulated a few days early this month (or then my body is messing with me again...). Temprise this morning but I slept really bad so can't trust that. Hopefully I'll know tomorrow. This is our fifth try and the last few days a lot of people I know have announced their pregnancies. I also want to do that!


----------



## Dill

TryTryAgainn said:


> Okay yâall, I had EWCM yesterday so hubby and I DTD yesterday evening and this morning Iâm having watery CM. Is today ovulation day or is it just from BDâing last night?! This tracking nonsense is so confusing sometimes ï¿½ï¿½

They say to wait at least 12 hours after BD'ing to record your CM for the next day day. I usually have to wait even longer before the, uh, fluids stop having an effect!


----------



## Lynzylou

Hi, could I be added to 10th April please? My periods have been short cycles since I stopped the pill but I think I&#8217;m ovulating today so going to be dtd tonight, tomorrow day after.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Dill said:


> TryTryAgainn said:
> 
> 
> Okay yall, I had EWCM yesterday so hubby and I DTD yesterday evening and this morning Im having watery CM. Is today ovulation day or is it just from BDing last night?! This tracking nonsense is so confusing sometimes ï¿½ï¿½
> 
> They say to wait at least 12 hours after BD'ing to record your CM for the next day day. I usually have to wait even longer before the, uh, fluids stop having an effect!Click to expand...

Youre right Dill! I should have waited longer. Just checked again and its now creamy CM, so it looks like Im on track! Im either 1 or 2 dpo. Heres hoping I can hold out until the 8th to start testing &#128514;


----------



## Dill

Fantastic! FX!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FTale

Hi Ladies checking, just days away from Oing and trying not to get too excited. Trying to stay relaxed as can be. But seeing all the post in here are making me anxious. :winkwink:


----------



## Jessie7003

Loves2Design said:


> Omg I think that make 4 of us that are 5dpo....
> 
> Ok my temp went down a little last night still over well over the coverline. And I had a horrible nightmare that I went into to have a ultrasound to see if the follicle had gotten smaller and looked like I ovulated. And the place was busy and the tech would not tell me anything so I was getting emotional and cry and just wanted to leave. But they would not let me. Keep saying we will know the results soon you need wait right here..... and were ton of women with baby or hearing heartbeats... So It was a weird long dream that I remember everything of.
> 
> Ok attached my updated chart

When are you going to start testing loves?


----------



## Jessie7003

This is either all in my head or it really is my month! Was in work earlier and had to run out to be sick. Third time today. Then I'm just home now and I am very constipated (sorry tmi). Cramps and sore back. Bbs are sore too and my nipples are very sensitive but that's how they usually are in the tww!


----------



## Dill

Sounds promising, Jessie! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> Sounds promising, Jessie! How many DPO are you?

See ovia puts me at 5dpo but I haven't been temping or taking opks. 5dpo seems way too early for all this! But the more I think of it I could be a lot further on than I think. Had ewcm over a week ago and just assumed it was my body gearing up to ovulate maybe I ovulated then in that case this is gonna be an interesting week! Trying to hold off until AF is late as I have spent a fortune on tests previously. But now I'm thinking of maybe buying some ICs!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Okay guys, this might be TMI but I am soooo confused. CM pic coming.

I had watery cm this morning which I assumed was left over from BDing yesterday, then it was a little creamier when I checked around lunch, and about 5 minutes ago I went and had this. Any thoughts?! I am on CD 17 but my last cycle was 33 days so it wouldnt be totally crazy to think that today could be O day?! Somebody help ):
 



Attached Files:







6114184D-D8E8-4FBB-9E2E-6B775D9A271E.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jessie7003

TryTryAgainn said:


> Okay guys, this might be TMI but I am soooo confused. CM pic coming.
> 
> I had watery cm this morning which I assumed was left over from BDing yesterday, then it was a little creamier when I checked around lunch, and about 5 minutes ago I went and had this. Any thoughts?! I am on CD 17 but my last cycle was 33 days so it wouldnt be totally crazy to think that today could be O day?! Somebody help ):

Definitely EWCM. Most fertile cm there is! Must be about to ovulate! Oh and I ovulate CD19 sometimes on my irregular 33 day cycle post BCP!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Jessie7003 said:


> TryTryAgainn said:
> 
> 
> Okay guys, this might be TMI but I am soooo confused. CM pic coming.
> 
> I had watery cm this morning which I assumed was left over from BDing yesterday, then it was a little creamier when I checked around lunch, and about 5 minutes ago I went and had this. Any thoughts?! I am on CD 17 but my last cycle was 33 days so it wouldnt be totally crazy to think that today could be O day?! Somebody help ):
> 
> Definitely EWCM. Most fertile cm there is! Must be about to ovulate! Oh and I ovulate CD19 sometimes on my irregular 33 day cycle post BCP!Click to expand...


EEK!!! Guess Im going to have to jump the hubs when he gets home &#128514; I came off BCP in February so I am still trying to regulate, but Im trying my hardest not to miss the egg no matter what!


----------



## HopefulMama33

Could you please add me for April 5th?


----------



## HopefulMama33

Dont know why that posted there


----------



## Dill

Try, you might consider starting up with Fertility Friend. You can even tell it to ignore your birth control pill cycles -- their staff had me remove my old IUD cycles from consideration in the tracker so that the estimates would be more accurate. Are you doing anything else to track your ovulation besides estimates based on cycle length, like OPKs or temping?

And while I'm at it, same for Jessi. :lol: Are you tracking ovulation in any way, or just basing it on cycle length?


----------



## Loves2Design

Jessie7003 said:


> Loves2Design said:
> 
> 
> Omg I think that make 4 of us that are 5dpo....
> 
> Ok my temp went down a little last night still over well over the coverline. And I had a horrible nightmare that I went into to have a ultrasound to see if the follicle had gotten smaller and looked like I ovulated. And the place was busy and the tech would not tell me anything so I was getting emotional and cry and just wanted to leave. But they would not let me. Keep saying we will know the results soon you need wait right here..... and were ton of women with baby or hearing heartbeats... So It was a weird long dream that I remember everything of.
> 
> Ok attached my updated chart
> 
> When are you going to start testing loves?Click to expand...

Thinking 9 dpo..... I will know by 10dpo that when I get my period last month but don't know if it's going different this month since its only the 2nd month I ovulated that I know about... Thank PCOS...


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Dill said:


> Try, you might consider starting up with Fertility Friend. You can even tell it to ignore your birth control pill cycles -- their staff had me remove my old IUD cycles from consideration in the tracker so that the estimates would be more accurate. Are you doing anything else to track your ovulation besides estimates based on cycle length, like OPKs or temping?
> 
> And while I'm at it, same for Jessi. :lol: Are you tracking ovulation in any way, or just basing it on cycle length?

Ive been using fertility friend for the past two months since we started trying. I had every intention of temping but I kept forgetting and just gave up. I am only tracking CM but that is proving to be very difficult. I would use OPKs but I know nothing about them and they intimidate me &#128514;


----------



## LO4

I'm so lazy that I only temp around ovulation to see when it happens. I'm glad I did this month since I actually ovulated three days earlier that expected! Currently 2dpo, according to temperature and ovulation symptoms. We managed to bd everyday leading up to ovulation so I really hope that this is it :) Guess I'm in the tww now once again.


----------



## Dill

Try, they are super easy! Just poas at the same time every day. :)


----------



## Loves2Design

Try, I was horrible at temping and even when temping at the same time it was all the place and I forgot to do it. So I bought ovusense it's a device that you put in internal and it measures you internal temp every few min than after 4 or more hours of sleep. You uploaf the data to there app. I did this causes opk never worked for since I have PCOS so it nice to see the changes from when I just using Clomid or femara. To now when I am using femara, gonal f, and trigger.


----------



## mrsmummy2

FF is giving me april 16th as my next AF so can i be put down for then please :)


----------



## phantomfaery1

Omg omg omg
 



Attached Files:







20180328_130122.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 40


----------



## phantomfaery1

Better pic !
 



Attached Files:







20180328_130551.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 34


----------



## mrsmummy2

Omg phantom! :happydance:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mrsmummy2

So so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

I Seeeeeeeeeeee that Phantom. What DPO are you today?

Congrats!!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thankyou mummy and dream  im between 10 and 12dpo


----------



## Dream143r

phantomfaery1 said:


> Thankyou mummy and dream  im between 10 and 12dpo

Do you have any FRERs? I bet it would be darker on one. :winkwink:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Ive ordered the old man to on way back from work


----------



## Loves2Design

Congrats phantom!!!! I even could see it the blurry pic


----------



## Dream143r

phantomfaery1 said:


> Ive ordered the old man to on way back from work

WOOHOO can't wait


----------



## phantomfaery1

It already darker than my chemical bfp so fx!


----------



## Loves2Design

Progestrone blood drawn done and should know the results tomorrow... this my month and it's everyone else month too


----------



## phantomfaery1

Good luck design!! Me neither dream  im working tonight till midnight so will either be late tonight or morning


----------



## Dream143r

phantomfaery1 said:


> Good luck design!! Me neither dream  im working tonight till midnight so will either be late tonight or morning

Work Schwork! Call in sick. Testing is more important. lol :haha:

Okay I'll stop now. Addicts are supposed to help each other not feed the habit down their throats.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Its my first day!! Hahahhaha


----------



## Loves2Design

Dream at my golf course job I taken hpt in the bathroom of the club house lol


----------



## phantomfaery1

Lol design!! The temptation is great!!! Sod it will test before i go will have to make sure i dont drink anything!!


----------



## Dream143r

phantomfaery1 said:


> Its my first day!! Hahahhaha

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. lol okay then. I guess you have to do the adult thing and go to work then. haha First day, so hopefully you will finish early. :thumbup:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Fingers crossed lol, luckily probation period is 13 weeks and i dont have to legally tell them im pregnant till 25 weeks so hopefully as long as i keep my mouth shut lol.


----------



## Dream143r

Loves2Design said:


> Dream at my golf course job I taken hpt in the bathroom of the club house lol

hahaha - I support that. I've never taken a HPT at work but I've done plenty of OPKs. Zero shame.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Oh crap i forgot there a digi in the cupboard........no i must not.......eventhough my bfp was a 25 hcg test so maybe.......NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## co_fostermom

OH MY GOODNESS PHANTOM!!!!!!!! LET US KNOW!!!!! I WANT TO CHANGE THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD ALREADY!!!! 

Welcome Lynzy and Hopeful!

Looks like I picked the wrong day to not get on this thread lol. Keep the exciting stuff coming!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Design let us know the results of your progesterone test! 

AFM: 5dpiui/ 4dpo today. Trying to stay busy.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Will take a better test in about 4 hours , the one i used is 25hcg so i should be good  !AHHHH the wait!!!!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Congrats phantom!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## FTale

phantomfaery1 said:


> Omg omg omg

OMGing with you:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dream143r

phantomfaery1 said:


> Oh crap i forgot there a digi in the cupboard........no i must not.......eventhough my bfp was a 25 hcg test so maybe.......NOOOOOOOOOOO

ohhhh the plot thickens. I dunno if its enough for a digi....eeeek. :shrug:


----------



## phantomfaery1

Im waay to scared to do a digi lol


----------



## Loves2Design

co_fostermom said:


> Design let us know the results of your progesterone test!
> 
> AFM: 5dpiui/ 4dpo today. Trying to stay busy.

I will I want to know Now it's stupid I have wait 24 hours lol


----------



## Loves2Design

phantomfaery1 said:


> Im waay to scared to do a digi lol

I would do digi later I have in my bathroom but I will not used it until I gotten a couple positives those thing are $$$


----------



## Loves2Design

co_fostermom can you change to testing April 2nd thank you


----------



## phantomfaery1

I kinda scared to do one coz it was what kinda gave me a clue i was having a chemical, wanna enjoy this feeling a but longer lol gonna do a digi when i get a really dark line


----------



## Loves2Design

phantomfaery1 said:


> I kinda scared to do one coz it was what kinda gave me a clue i was having a chemical, wanna enjoy this feeling a but longer lol gonna do a digi when i get a really dark line

Know the feeling they did that too with early miscarriage in Oct of 2016


----------



## phantomfaery1

This is the longest 3 hours ever!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thank you guys!!! Really trying to calm down a bit incase of chemical again, do you think line is ok for 10dpo? X


----------



## FTale

Yes. I saw it right away. Very good line.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thankyou FTale x how are you doing?


----------



## FTale

I'm waiting to confirm ovulation after a failed IUI last cycle. I was so surprised to see your bfp! I didn't realize you were so far along.

Congrats!! Sending tons of sticky vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## TryTryAgainn

phantomfaery1 said:


> Thank you guys!!! Really trying to calm down a bit incase of chemical again, do you think line is ok for 10dpo? X

That is a good solid line Phantom! Thats the darkest my line ever got with my son actually, but I got a positive digi, and I now have a healthy crazy 23 month old!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Sorry about your iui Ftale x sending you lots of babydust xx im surprised too my dpo is really a big guess x my cycles are so unpredictable and i dont track all i know is im cd26 x


----------



## Alligator

So thrilled for you phantom!! When you mentioned those cramps I had a feeling!!! I remember when I had those cramps I just had a little feeling that we caught that egg <3


----------



## ja14

Hello, everyone! Hoping to join you all. :) I dont have a testing date in mind, but Im sure Ill be testing a few times in April. 

I just had my IUD removed TODAY and we are TTC #2 right away. With my first, I hadnt been on BC for nearly a year & knew my cycles well, and we got pregnant during our first cycle trying. Since my Mirena IUD altered my cycles, Im not really sure what to expect this go around. Also, I had a lot of random spotting this past month, so Im not even sure what to call my last period, if it even matters. 

I will be doing OPKs and possibly tempting. I have a thermometer, but i have trouble remembering to take my temp when I wake up. :dohh:


----------



## ToriTami

Hi ladies! Please add me to April 14th. I will likely have a trigger shot this weekend with timed intercourse.


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Congrats Phantom!


----------



## Dill

phantom, that line is EXCELLENT for 10dpo! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> Try, you might consider starting up with Fertility Friend. You can even tell it to ignore your birth control pill cycles -- their staff had me remove my old IUD cycles from consideration in the tracker so that the estimates would be more accurate. Are you doing anything else to track your ovulation besides estimates based on cycle length, like OPKs or temping?
> 
> And while I'm at it, same for Jessi. :lol: Are you tracking ovulation in any way, or just basing it on cycle length?

I'm just basing it on cycle length and previous cycles. I usually feel the cramping around ovulation time too! I don't wanna get too stressed out about it at the moment but it I haven't conceived in the next day 6 months I'll start tracking it better!


----------



## Jessie7003

phantomfaery1 said:


> Omg omg omg

I see it!


----------



## Dill

Jessie7003 said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> Try, you might consider starting up with Fertility Friend. You can even tell it to ignore your birth control pill cycles -- their staff had me remove my old IUD cycles from consideration in the tracker so that the estimates would be more accurate. Are you doing anything else to track your ovulation besides estimates based on cycle length, like OPKs or temping?
> 
> And while I'm at it, same for Jessi. :lol: Are you tracking ovulation in any way, or just basing it on cycle length?
> 
> I'm just basing it on cycle length and previous cycles. I usually feel the cramping around ovulation time too! I don't wanna get too stressed out about it at the moment but it I haven't conceived in the next day 6 months I'll start tracking it better!Click to expand...

Basing it on cycle length isn't really accurate, and ovulation pains can occur before, during, or after ovulation (it varies by person and doesn't even occur for everyone) so I'd definitely recommend doing some fertility sign tracking in the future if this cycle isn't the one! :)


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> Jessie7003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dill said:
> 
> 
> Try, you might consider starting up with Fertility Friend. You can even tell it to ignore your birth control pill cycles -- their staff had me remove my old IUD cycles from consideration in the tracker so that the estimates would be more accurate. Are you doing anything else to track your ovulation besides estimates based on cycle length, like OPKs or temping?
> 
> And while I'm at it, same for Jessi. :lol: Are you tracking ovulation in any way, or just basing it on cycle length?
> 
> I'm just basing it on cycle length and previous cycles. I usually feel the cramping around ovulation time too! I don't wanna get too stressed out about it at the moment but it I haven't conceived in the next day 6 months I'll start tracking it better!Click to expand...
> 
> Basing it on cycle length isn't really accurate, and ovulation pains can occur before, during, or after ovulation (it varies by person and doesn't even occur for everyone) so I'd definitely recommend doing some fertility sign tracking in the future if this cycle isn't the one! :)Click to expand...

Oh I know myself it's not a good indicator but my OH doesn't want to actively try just yet it's more of a 'if it happens it happens.' It was his idea for me to stop the BCP in November. If he saw my taking opks or temping I can see him panicking lol but yes it's definitely in the future plans if needs be!


----------



## Dill

:lol: Men never quite understand, do they? DH told me he'd rather NTNP instead of actively try, and I was like ... honey, I'm no spring chicken anymore and the clock is ticking. We don't have years to wait to just let it happen!

Besides, I'm just too obsessive to leave it to chance! :haha:


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

phantomfaery1 said:


> Omg omg omg

That is so awesome, been stalking you for a while now. Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> :lol: Men never quite understand, do they? DH told me he'd rather NTNP instead of actively try, and I was like ... honey, I'm no spring chicken anymore and the clock is ticking. We don't have years to wait to just let it happen!
> 
> Besides, I'm just too obsessive to leave it to chance! :haha:

Not at all! They think when we want to get pregnant it'll happen straight away! They don't realise how long it can take!


----------



## Dill

Really! DH genuinely seems to think that most people really do conceive within a month or two of trying. I've had to explain that nobody really openly talks about TTC difficulties, you just hear about the oops pregnancies and see pregnancy announcements. And of course it takes longer by the time someone's our age! He listens and nods his head, but I can tell he doesn't really believe me. And of course, he doesn't sign up for these sorts of forums or anything!


----------



## Loves2Design

Ok 6 dpo feeling a little queasy and bloated in my lower abdomen.... I hope these are good sign. And my cervix is closed up tight.... I am so hoping I not over thinking these signs


----------



## phantomfaery1

Sorry for late update just got in from work i did an asda 15hcg test and bfp  but the old man cant see it!!! Why is this making me so fustrated i could cry?


----------



## phantomfaery1

And thankyou so much everyone for the congrats will upload a pic of my morning test fx it gets darker im not gonna get my hopes up too much just yet x


----------



## Dill

Loves2Design said:


> Ok 6 dpo feeling a little queasy and bloated in my lower abdomen.... I hope these are good sign. And my cervix is closed up tight.... I am so hoping I not over thinking these signs

It's too early yet for those to be pregnancy symptoms, but FX for you that they turn into something over the coming days! :)


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats phantom!!

Good luck soon to be testers!!

AFM AF arrived possibly early. Not sure of O date so that's why i say that. 

I'm going to do bbt to make sure I don't have short lp. When I've done opks it seems my lp has been 11 to 12 days. I thought it was my body recovering post partum but it's been nearly a year. 

Anyways, I wish you ladies lots of babydust!!


----------



## Dill

11-12 days is still a decent LP! It's considered problematic if it's 10 or less, I think.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome La14 and ToriTami!


----------



## phantomfaery1

This mornings 
 



Attached Files:







20180329_073744.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 44


----------



## phantomfaery1

Better pic, can i call it please? 
 



Attached Files:







20180329_080431.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## phantomfaery1

Can i call it please


----------



## Dream143r

7DPO. I've been planning to start testing 9DPO on Saturday since the start of this TWW. But now realizing that tomorrow is Good Friday and I'll be off work I'm going to be sooooooooooooooo tempted to test then at 8DPO. Someone tell me it's a bad idea.

Anyhoo, still feeling a little lightheaded today. I dunno what's up with that 3 days its been now. meh. Woke up bloated today as well. Sore boobies, thats the norm, usually start up around this time. Nothing really screaming at me that this cycle is THE ONE but nothing saying it isn't either. I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Hey dreamer When i really really wanna test early i buy the cheap 3 for a £1 packs , you dont feel like youve wasted a load of money plus you never know


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks Phantom - I've got cheapies, its more the psychological damage i'm worried about heeehee


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thats true x but if your anything like me you know ya gonna test lol so might as well do it &#128521;


----------



## Jessie7003

7dpo and other than feeling tired (though I did an early shift today in work started at half 5) and my usual sensitive nipples I don't really feel any different! Have the odd cramps here and there but nothing out of the ordinary!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Hey co_foster, you must have missed me! 
Would you mind adding me in for a test date of April 24th when you get some time!

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## FTale

phantomfaery1 said:


> Better pic, can i call it please?

Hey, I think I see the line on this one. I'm not too familiar with these though. FX !!! 

Do you have any FRER or more strips?


----------



## phantomfaery1

Yea its really clear irl but my camera is absolute rubbish, hopefully get a darker bfp tomorrow so can see it better


----------



## svcaraher

@Phantom, definitely seeing something on that second test!

11-12DPO today I think, still getting negatives on dollar store cheapies. Going to get some FRER's after work. AF should be showing up Saturday, but no symptoms yet. Usually bad cramping and mood swings at a minimum, and none of that yet. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## phantomfaery1

svcaraher said:


> @Phantom, definitely seeing something on that second test!
> 
> 11-12DPO today I think, still getting negatives on dollar store cheapies. Going to get some FRER's after work. AF should be showing up Saturday, but no symptoms yet. Usually bad cramping and mood swings at a minimum, and none of that yet. Fingers crossed!!

The first and second pics are the same test  for some reason the first phot didnt pick it up well x


----------



## Loves2Design

Ok just heard back for the doc. My Progesterone was 19.7. Which my doc said was good so I did ovulate now it just need it to stick....


----------



## Dream143r

Loves2Design - Everything crossed for a sticky bean!!


----------



## Jessie7003

Okay take back what I said I am exhausted :haha: slept for 2 and a half hours earlier and I still could sleep!


----------



## Dill

Phantom, I see that very clearly! I think it's safe to call it. :)

Dream, stay strong! I think I've got something like 100 hpts under my bathroom sink, but I'm still going to try and hold out as long as I can. It's so stressful seeing so many negatives from testing too early!

I dreamed last night that I had 3 positive hpts today. :cry: I'm just 7dpo!


----------



## Jessie7003

Any symptoms Dill?


----------



## Loves2Design

Dream143r said:


> Loves2Design - Everything crossed for a sticky bean!!

Thank you &#128150;&#128151;


----------



## Dill

I had a big temp dip yesterday, and heartburn last night. Aside from that, nothing really out of the ordinary as far as my TWW symptoms go. It's hard to tell, though, because I am so sick! Everything just feels off.


----------



## Jessie7003

I'm just tired now so we shall see! Might test early now if symptoms get stronger. My friends want to drink on Easter Monday so wouldn't want to risk it! I'll be around 11dpo then!


----------



## Dill

I'd say it's safe to test at 11dpo! A little early, but you've got pretty good chances of getting a positive if you're pregnant (almost 80%)!


----------



## Jessie7003

Will have to buy a frer!


----------



## Dill

I would just say to use a cheapie, but if there's drinking involved, it's best to be certain!


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> I would just say to use a cheapie, but if there's drinking involved, it's best to be certain!

Exactly! I'll see how I feel!


----------



## Dill

I'm just struggling to hold out this cycle. With yesterday's temp dip and last night's crazy dream, I want to POAS so bad! :haha: I've done really well waiting until I hit the double-digits over the last few cycles, but I lost all my willpower. :lol:


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Okay, I am counting myself as 4 DPO. I&#8217;m counting the EWCM I thought I was having as leftover semen and an abundance of CM from taking mucinex the past week due to bronchitis (totally forgot it increases CM). Does that sound like that could be right ladies?


----------



## Dill

Oh yeah, if you were taking mucinex, all bets are off! Go with your gut.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Ugh &#55357;&#56873; lol now this TWW is REALLY going to kill me! lol


----------



## Dill

Then you're in good company! :rofl:


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> I'm just struggling to hold out this cycle. With yesterday's temp dip and last night's crazy dream, I want to POAS so bad! :haha: I've done really well waiting until I hit the double-digits over the last few cycles, but I lost all my willpower. :lol:

I know the feeling but we can do this! Not long now to 10dpo!


----------



## Dill

I'd love to actually hold out to 14dpo one of these cycles! :haha: I was telling myself I could compromise this cycle and start testing at 10dpo, but DH will be home and I can't let him catch me! I guess that will keep me from testing earlier than my typicall 11 or 12dpo.

But I want to start testing NOW! :rofl:


----------



## TryTryAgainn

So what is the earliest you could test and get a BFP? With my son I waited until the day of my missed period. Last cycle I test at 10 DPO but AF was just late due to weird BCP cycle. I want to start testing like as soon as possible &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Also, just day dreaming here: anybody have any cute ideas on how they&#8217;re going to tell their SO&#8217;s?


----------



## Dill

It all depends on when you implant. Implantation occurs anywhere from 6-12dpo, with 9-10dpo being average. Then it takes 2-4 days for hcg levels to rise to testable levels (sometimes more, but typically 2-4). Theoretically, if you implanted at the earliest possible time (6dpo) and had high enough hcg levels at the earliest date (2 days later), you could get a vvvfl at 8dpo.

That said, even on cycles resulting in pregnancy, nearly 82% of women testing at 8dpo will get a negative.

This page has great stats.

Long story short, though, you'll get the most accurate results from 14dpo onward, though 12dpo isn't too far off, statistically.

Doctors recommend waiting until you've missed your period primarily to avoid the stress and disappointment of CPs.


----------



## Poppiebug

Can you please add me for testing on 28th April??


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hello I'm jumping into April as I am just starting a new cycle and should be ready to test about 19th or so! CD1 currently after 3 days of spotting so here we go again!


----------



## co_fostermom

So sorry Lulu!

Welcome Poppiebug and CaribbeanBaby.


----------



## mwah_xx

Is it wrong that I was so excited this morning to start my digi opk???


----------



## CanadianMoose

Hey ladies, jumping in here on CD 4 and I have an HSG test scheduled for thrusday April 5th. Here's hoping that it could help lead to a positive and I would get it on my birthday (29th). Although AF is due the 24th it would be an awesome birthday present for me after nearly 2 years TTC. Hoping we all get BFPs that would be so cool for this thread to get the most positives ever!


----------



## phantomfaery1

This morning 
 



Attached Files:







20180330_085843.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## phantomfaery1

Can you mark me as bfp plz woooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## FTale

phantomfaery1 said:


> Can you mark me as bfp plz woooooooooooooooooooo

WhooHoo!!!::happydance:
I see that!! Alright!!!
Congratulations!!!:hugs:


----------



## Bloblo

Congratulations Phantom! :dance:


----------



## phantomfaery1

thankyou girlies , cautiously excited x gonna try and hold off now  until digi Monday


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> I'd love to actually hold out to 14dpo one of these cycles! :haha: I was telling myself I could compromise this cycle and start testing at 10dpo, but DH will be home and I can't let him catch me! I guess that will keep me from testing earlier than my typicall 11 or 12dpo.
> 
> But I want to start testing NOW! :rofl:

Same! So hard not to!


----------



## Loves2Design

Well temp dropped again last but still over the cover line. 8 dpo and went crazy and POAS and got a BFN duh it's too early lol. But still thinking positively this could be a implantation dip. Or just my body being crazy lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180330-063126.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## co_fostermom

CONGRATS PHANTOM!!!! Yes! I will mark you as bfp!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

GL Design! That sounds promising.


----------



## co_fostermom

Mrnmrs...can I count you as a bfp on this thread???!!!!!! SO happy for you!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

co_fostermom said:


> Mrnmrs...can I count you as a bfp on this thread???!!!!!! SO happy for you!

Yes I think so... AF still hasnt arrived, she usually does by 10am and its 3:30pm here


----------



## co_fostermom

I saw those pictures...the last test in the last pic you posted looked super solid. I wouldn't worry about them drying thin either as long as the line showed up in the time limit, you're golden! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

This thread is getting exciting and it's not even April yet!!!!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

co_fostermom said:


> I saw those pictures...the last test in the last pic you posted looked super solid. I wouldn't worry about them drying thin either as long as the line showed up in the time limit, you're golden! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Yes it was thick solid line just as I was still peeing on the stick. 

Fingers crossed it sticks &#129310;&#127995;


----------



## svcaraher

Tried with a FRER this morning, 12/13DPO and BFN. Not out until AF shows up but it's not feeling too promising.

Congrats Phantom & Mrnmrsm!! Happy & healthy 9 months! :yellow:


----------



## FTale

svcaraher: That's the spirit. I will test some times until AF is over just to be for sure :blush: You never know. FX you catch that eggy though :hugs:


----------



## Dill

Loving the positives! Congrats and good luck for a happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you! <3

AFM, I caved and testing this morning. BFN, of course, because I'm only 8dpo! But I got it out of my system and I feel much more able to deal with waiting to do some real testing.


----------



## Loves2Design

Dill said:


> Loving the positives! Congrats and good luck for a happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you! <3
> 
> AFM, I caved and testing this morning. BFN, of course, because I'm only 8dpo! But I got it out of my system and I feel much more able to deal with waiting to do some real testing.

We're I good company both caving on 8 dpo. I think i will wait until 10 dpo....


----------



## Dill

I always try to wait until 14dpo and cave around 11 or 12dpo. But I just couldn't resist it and fell back into my old POAS ways. I'll probably do like you and test again at 10dpo! That's Easter, and DH is working and can't catch me testing early. :haha:


----------



## Loves2Design

Dill said:


> I always try to wait until 14dpo and cave around 11 or 12dpo. But I just couldn't resist it and fell back into my old POAS ways. I'll probably do like you and test again at 10dpo! That's Easter, and DH is working and can't catch me testing early. :haha:

Yea I want to wait to 12 dpo but last month I only got to 10 dpo... So I want test earlier lol


----------



## Dill

I used to aim for 10dpo and fail and started testing at 7dpo. :haha: So I've made progress. I just fell off the wagon this month! :rofl: But I can't test early if DH is around, so tomorrow is out. 10dpo for me!


----------



## Loves2Design

Dill said:


> I used to aim for 10dpo and fail and started testing at 7dpo. :haha: So I've made progress. I just fell off the wagon this month! :rofl: But I can't test early if DH is around, so tomorrow is out. 10dpo for me!

I try to test every other day since I only have 20 dip stick hpt


----------



## Dill

I have an embarrassing number of tests. :blush:


----------



## Loves2Design

Dill said:


> I have an embarrassing number of tests. :blush:

I did before but cut down on how many I was buying since I keep getting BFN


----------



## Dill

Loves2Design said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> I have an embarrassing number of tests. :blush:
> 
> I did before but cut down on how many I was buying since I keep getting BFNClick to expand...

And that's why I have so many! I figure since it's taking so darn long, I may as well stock up and save money over buying them in smaller quantities. :haha:


----------



## Loves2Design

Dill said:


> Loves2Design said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dill said:
> 
> 
> I have an embarrassing number of tests. :blush:
> 
> I did before but cut down on how many I was buying since I keep getting BFNClick to expand...
> 
> And that's why I have so many! I figure since it's taking so darn long, I may as well stock up and save money over buying them in smaller quantities. :haha:Click to expand...

Yea this 20 i have left were from a 100 pack I got on Amazon...


----------



## Dill

:rofl:

Yep, that's how I roll, too! :haha:

I love that there are so many POAS addicts here who understand my problem. :lol:


----------



## Jessie7003

Nearly 9dpo and will be busy all day, just like today so have no reason to POAS! Trying to hold out to Monday at 11dpo!


----------



## Dill

You can do it, Jessie! It'll be worth the wait!!!


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> You can do it, Jessie! It'll be worth the wait!!!

FX! Hopefully the next time you POAS it'll be BFP!


----------



## Dill

Thanks so much!

I just did a quick recount and it looks like I "only" have about 50 tests, in 4 different brands. :haha:


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm sorry about the bfn today svcar! I hope that it's just too early for you and you get your bfp this month! 

AFM I'm 6/7dpo - 7dpiui today. There's definitely something going on in my lower right side but it's so subtle I don't know what to think. Maybe the first signs of implantation? If I ovulated on my right side, wouldn't I technically also implant on my right side?


----------



## svcaraher

Co - good luck for a sticky bean!

I've had mad acid reflux today. Since it's my first cycle off BC (and I haven't been off it in 6-7 years) I'm not sure how long my cycles are...so at this point, AF might not even be due this weekend like I expected. Still going to POAS like crazy bahaha. I still have 8 dollar store cheapies and 5 FRER's. Next month I'll get an online order in.. the POAS addiction is real


----------



## co_fostermom

So, Im sure its too early for this symptom, but other than Cadbury mini eggs, which I can eat under any circumstance, I really am not so fond of chocolate right now. I should be craving it something awful. Im NEVER put off by chocolate and its typically a big sign for me that AF is coming. 

Instead, Im craving bacon. Go figure. 

Any experienced Mommas have any insight?


----------



## michaeladiane

I am new here, but I think I am 10 dpo so I will be testing on 4/1 and if still BFN I will test again 4/3 if no AF because 4/3 is when AF is supposed to come.


----------



## michaeladiane

I guess I should add that I POAS at 3am and got BFN. I have been mildly crampy for a few days now, a little dizzy/achy head feeling, had a couple of days where BBS were sore or having twingy pain, I definitely felt myself ovulate on 3/20 and did BD the day before and the day before that. I had my mirena taken out on 11/6/17 so this is the 4th cycle since then. I turned 34 in February so I am praying this happens soon. I have a 9Yr old son right now, he is excited to be a big brother. I have had a history of abnormal or infrequent cycles, but since my son things seem more average. Except on Mirena it was no cycle at all. Since mirena was taken out my AF is only 3 days long but still very regular.


----------



## Dill

Welcome! Sounds like you and I are pretty similar here. I'm also TTC after having Mirena removed and have had shorter cycles ever since, and I'm 35. :wave:


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome michaela!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Cofoster - i totally went off chocolate with my last pregnancy. I craved things like raw carrots and green beans instead:haha: not like me at all. Normally i couldve eaten chocolate any day any time.. but that whole time i just did not like it at all!


----------



## Gray001

I caved and tested this morning bfn &#128532; I guess that's me out for this month!


----------



## mdscpa

Hi everybody. :wave:

*Co-fostermom* - Can I please be put on TBD? No AF nor breakthrough bleeding so far just waiting for FF to move my CH and detect a TRUE ovulation. If temp stayed up tomorrow then I'll be 3dpo and I may test 2nd week of April and give you the exact test date. Thanks.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Ok gonna stop worrying and testing now 
 



Attached Files:







20180331_095148.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats phantom. Love seeing the digi. Have a H&H 9 mos.


----------



## phantomfaery1

mdscpa said:


> Congrats phantom. Love seeing the digi. Have a H&H 9 mos.

Thankyou hun  how is your cycle going?


----------



## Buttercupbabi

When I have used OPKs in the past, before i get a positive one it does gradually gets darker before... Today I am CD12 and it is so dark already! I had EWCM yesterday and today I feel really dizzy! I only have a childs thermometer so not sure i can check my temp with it and I am not putting it up me LOL 

Last month I didnt get a positive until CD17!!

I wont be able to DTD tonight or tomorrow as OH isnt around but we did do last night! Do you think that would be enough? Ill try and fit it in on Monday if he aint too tired :sleep:

Here is the OPK this morning
 



Attached Files:







CD12.png
File size: 126.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mdscpa

phantomfaery1 said:


> mdscpa said:
> 
> 
> Congrats phantom. Love seeing the digi. Have a H&H 9 mos.
> 
> Thankyou hun  how is your cycle going?Click to expand...



I'm still in limbo. :wacko: Just waiting if I will still O or AF/breakthrough bleeding will happen.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi all, just dropping by as af has properly started now, it's been teasing me for 4 days! So I'm not too sure when to count cd1 from, but I guess with OPK's I will work things out later. 

I'm not entirely sure if we will continue ttc, I found it all quite hard this month and at one point 
I was certain I'd had enough. But it's that roller coaster of emotions again. So at the mo I have no testing date but will be hanging around :)

Buttercup, from the pic your opk doesn't look quite positive yet, mine were like that last month for a few days before it finally got the same as control then the next day darker than control. Good luck x


----------



## Anon010696

Hey ladies. Remember me? I had kinda dissappeared off the face of the planet. Haha. Well im back and my 2 week wait has turned into 4+ at this point....

Let me fill you guys in. 

(October 17th 2016) 8 days late for AF. I went to my OBGYN for a urine and blood draw. My urine, was negative, (As well as most home tests I have taken in the meantime - which btw are all pink dye tests)

My OB has me scheduled for an Ultrasound on Nov. 7th for safety measures, and has prescribed me pre natal vitamins as well. 

Update:Confirmed Chemical Pregnancy. And PCOS. (hubby has no fertility issues)



So yea thats my PAST. Here is the PRESENT.



for the past 8 MONTHS AF has been regular 27/29 day cycles. 


(March 8th 2018) 8 days late for my Monthly. (Ive been 14 days late before with no pregnancy) 
Symptoms: Egg craving. I can taste them in my mouth. It makes me want to cook them. Eating a carton a week. 
I spotted ONCE on the day AF was do. Literally ONCE. I had slight LIGHT pink on the toilet paper. Nothing since.
I have GERD and have had intense heartburn every night for the past week, and I am "crampy" in a nausous way but not a period way. I have NOT vomited. 
Typically when i go to start my period i usually know the day before because i cramp in my cervix area due to my condition and i havnt had that yet.

(March 11th 2018) 11 days late currently for AF. Was woke by light tummy pain. Now I'm hugging the toilet vomiting at 1 am when I should be sleeping. Yup. I woke up just to vomit.

(March 15th 2018) 15 days late: first test taken. Result (within 10 mins) faint line for like a minute before the dye decided it was over saturated and ran all through the test making the line go byebye. super light tho. Squinter

Now (March 31st 2018) 31 days late for af. Still Have had no blood except the ONE spot on the 8th. I feel like my nipples are gonna explode. Laying down on my stomach/chest makes it worse, and so does the cold. They are SO. SORE. It feels like idek what. i havnt slept well in like a week and legit the only food i can keep down is ramen or chicken. Sometimes not even. If I don't get nausous, I get mega heartburn and cant lay down at all. Its one or the other and its every day. 

I feel a constant "Wetness" down there. Almost like a period. I have expected to see blood anytime I go to the toilet, however, there is none. No colored discharge, no blood, nothing. Just, well, you get the idea. 

Slight cramping on both sides of my abdoman, but not the center. Its almost like my bakini line on either side. Kinda where your underwear/panties sit. 

I cannot lay on my stomach/breasts without intense discomfort. 

The catcher? Today's test showed nothing. Maybe a squinter IDK. I expected a darker line. So when I didnt see anything BOLD i just cried and tossed it. like. idek whats going on. But im going to keep testing until the blood comes. 

Oh and I currently have no insurance >.> so uh. blood test is out of the question unless I can get a positive home test first. (Trust me I tried already)

Oh and oyster crackers are my bestie rn.


----------



## tbfromlv

Good morning ladies. After getting Positive opks on CD19-21 and again on CD23-25 I got a strong positive this am as well as the best and most copious amounts of EWCM I have ever had. FXd I am actually Oing (CD33 today!) hoping for my rainbow as this is my last cycle before BCP in preparation for IVF. If I can confirm O I will be testing April 14
 



Attached Files:







BD7CE23F-EB85-4F4B-A05F-50D08ADC330B.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## co_fostermom

gray you're not out til the :witch: shows!


----------



## co_fostermom

GL tbf! :dust:

BabyBrain...I'm sorry it's been so rough emotionally. I completely understand. :flower:
If you'll allow me, I would suggest you wait until your hormones calm down to make any big decisions like that. At least then you'll know you made the right decision for you and your family. I'll put you under TBD for now and you're more than welcome to hang around! 

I'm so sorry Anon. That has to be SO hard. I hope you get some real answers soon. :hugs: Hang in there. I totally understand what it's like to not have insurance when you really need it most. You'll get through this.


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats phantom!!!!!


----------



## Dill

Grats, phantom!!!

AFM, 9dpo. Temp too a big drop and I'm not sure if I slept with my mouth open or not (I've been sick). I can hope it's implantation. I'd hoped that about my 6dpo drop but that was definitely a mouth-breathing thing. BFN on the test I snuck this morning.

Feeling decidedly less optimistic today even though it's still super early!


----------



## ToriTami

Congrats Phantom & Mrnmrsm!!!:happydance:

I had my trigger shot today. One 21mm follicle on the right side. At my follicle check 5 days ago, I had 3 on the left side with the largest being 11 or 12 mms. One small one on the right. I have no idea if the left follicles dissolved or released. I wasn't doing opks since I was going to trigger anyway. I guess it doesn't really matter at this point.

Off to bd now lol!:sex:


----------



## Anon010696

update: took another test cuz why the (expletive of choice) not?

SAME. THING. this time i didnt toss it. nice little squinter there. but im curious. in two weeks time its darkened zero. is it the brand of test? ive always trusted this brand..... and i try to avoid blue dye tests at all costs. idk im pulling my hair out


----------



## Bloblo

Sounds confusing anon... I know that there are women whose hcg never shows up in urine even when they have very high levels in blood. But I've also heard that some cysts can cause light lines on hpt. So... I would say that one of those 2 options are probably true for you. Hopefully the first, and you have caught the egg!
Is there no lab where you can pay for bloodtest? Over here it costs about 5 EUR for a beta hcg... Or perhaps you can go to dr and say you had a bfp (you do not have to mention that its a squinter), and they can confirm with blood? 
Can you post pics of the tests? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Anon010696

Bloblo said:


> Sounds confusing anon... I know that there are women whose hcg never shows up in urine even when they have very high levels in blood. But I've also heard that some cysts can cause light lines on hpt. So... I would say that one of those 2 options are probably true for you. Hopefully the first, and you have caught the egg!
> Is there no lab where you can pay for bloodtest? Over here it costs about 5 EUR for a beta hcg... Or perhaps you can go to dr and say you had a bfp (you do not have to mention that its a squinter), and they can confirm with blood?
> Can you post pics of the tests? I'd like to see it.

I tried to take a photo and it doesnt show up XDXDXD trying some editing now (like setting it to negative etc) but its there irl i swear. and the thing is they will prolly run a urine first and if they dont catch the squinter, then nope they will send me home saying its a neg. so.


----------



## co_fostermom

Anon...Are you using CB+-? I ask because I've gotten loads of legitimate looking squinters, all within the time limit, that don't go away with time and are pretty obvious. It's something wrong with the brand. Not saying that this isn't your month...I seriously hope it is, especially with as confusing this cycle has been for you.


----------



## Loves2Design

Dill said:


> Grats, phantom!!!
> 
> AFM, 9dpo. Temp too a big drop and I'm not sure if I slept with my mouth open or not (I've been sick). I can hope it's implantation. I'd hoped that about my 6dpo drop but that was definitely a mouth-breathing thing. BFN on the test I snuck this morning.
> 
> Feeling decidedly less optimistic today even though it's still super early!

I sleep with my mouth open all the time that why I went with ovusense. So I didn't need to check with my mouth every morning


----------



## Anon010696

co_fostermom said:


> Anon...Are you using CB+-? I ask because I've gotten loads of legitimate looking squinters, all within the time limit, that don't go away with time and are pretty obvious. It's something wrong with the brand. Not saying that this isn't your month...I seriously hope it is, especially with as confusing this cycle has been for you.

Nope CB is blue dye and i avoid that at ALLLLLLL costs. only pink dye tests. im using the cheapie pink dye cassett tests.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I have annoying pinchy pulling pains really low down by my pelvic bone &#128529; is this normal??


----------



## Dream143r

I tested FMU at 9dpo this morning BFN. Still time, will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Dill

Dream, your chart looks great! :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Anon...those cheapie pink cassettes _never_ show positives for me. I think they're not as sensitive. That's a good sign hun!


----------



## co_fostermom

Dream, 9dpo is super early.


----------



## ashley2pink

Fostermom, can you add me to April 5th? I am on the March thread as the 31st but since I am only 9dpo I may as well be added to this one. I did test today using a wondfo IC and it was negative. I have had some aches in my right side near my ovary for the last few hours. I think it's corpus luteum pain. I have had this a couple other times the last few months. I have learned it means nothing!

How are things going btw Fostermom? Since you weren't on the march thread I feel like I missed a lot.


----------



## ashley2pink

Anon010696 said:


> Hey ladies. Remember me? I had kinda dissappeared off the face of the planet. Haha. Well im back and my 2 week wait has turned into 4+ at this point....
> 
> Let me fill you guys in.
> 
> (October 17th 2016) 8 days late for AF. I went to my OBGYN for a urine and blood draw. My urine, was negative, (As well as most home tests I have taken in the meantime - which btw are all pink dye tests)
> 
> My OB has me scheduled for an Ultrasound on Nov. 7th for safety measures, and has prescribed me pre natal vitamins as well.
> 
> Update:Confirmed Chemical Pregnancy. And PCOS. (hubby has no fertility issues
> So yea thats my PAST. Here is the PRESENT.
> for the past 8 MONTHS AF has been regular 27/29 day cycles.
> (March 8th 2018) 8 days late for my Monthly. (Ive been 14 days late before with no pregnancy)
> Symptoms: Egg craving. I can taste them in my mouth. It makes me want to cook them. Eating a carton a week.
> I spotted ONCE on the day AF was do. Literally ONCE. I had slight LIGHT pink on the toilet paper. Nothing since.
> I have GERD and have had intense heartburn every night for the past week, and I am "crampy" in a nausous way but not a period way. I have NOT vomited.
> Typically when i go to start my period i usually know the day before because i cramp in my cervix area due to my condition and i havnt had that yet.
> 
> (March 11th 2018) 11 days late currently for AF. Was woke by light tummy pain. Now I'm hugging the toilet vomiting at 1 am when I should be sleeping. Yup. I woke up just to vomit.
> 
> (March 15th 2018) 15 days late: first test taken. Result (within 10 mins) faint line for like a minute before the dye decided it was over saturated and ran all through the test making the line go byebye. super light tho. Squinter
> 
> Now (March 31st 2018) 31 days late for af. Still Have had no blood except the ONE spot on the 8th. I feel like my nipples are gonna explode. Laying down on my stomach/chest makes it worse, and so does the cold. They are SO. SORE. It feels like idek what. i havnt slept well in like a week and legit the only food i can keep down is ramen or chicken. Sometimes not even. If I don't get nausous, I get mega heartburn and cant lay down at all. Its one or the other and its every day.
> 
> I feel a constant "Wetness" down there. Almost like a period. I have expected to see blood anytime I go to the toilet, however, there is none. No colored discharge, no blood, nothing. Just, well, you get the idea.
> 
> Slight cramping on both sides of my abdoman, but not the center. Its almost like my bakini line on either side. Kinda where your underwear/panties sit.
> 
> I cannot lay on my stomach/breasts without intense discomfort.
> 
> The catcher? Today's test showed nothing. Maybe a squinter IDK. I expected a darker line. So when I didnt see anything BOLD i just cried and tossed it. like. idek whats going on. But im going to keep testing until the blood comes.
> 
> Oh and I currently have no insurance >.> so uh. blood test is out of the question unless I can get a positive home test first. (Trust me I tried already)
> 
> Oh and oyster crackers are my bestie rn.

Oh man, thats rough!! I would be so frustrated!I hope you can get this figured out asap. ideally that you are in fact pregnant, but even just AF showing herself is better than this not knowing.


----------



## mwah_xx

Good morning - Im onto the flashy smiley face days &#128514;


----------



## AmyGibb1997

Got my faint BFP this morning!!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Congrats Amy!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Im currently waiting for my flight home with a clearblue test waiting for me on the other end! 
Feeling really hungover today &#129314; just minus the alchol &#128514;


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah congrats AmyGibbs :happydance:


----------



## AmyGibb1997

Its faint but there right!?
 



Attached Files:







FBBC4D2E-DBFD-4248-861C-E8EADBBE1A55.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I messaged yesterday regarding my OPK. Last month i ovulated on CD17 and this month CD13!

Very clear positive. Lots of signs too...
Im praying our BD on Friday stands a chance!!
My Cycle was 33 days and i have 7days long period so i literally came off on Tuesday! 

Does this happen to anyone? Or will this be a fluke?
 



Attached Files:







20180401_112839.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Buttercupbabi

AmyGibb1997 said:


> Its faint but there right!?

I can totally see that :flower:
Woop x


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats Amy.


Buttercup - that's clear as day. I'd DTD tonight and tomorrow if you and DH can as you may be ovulating today or the next 2 days max.


AFM - finally a clear shift hoping I'm really 3 dpo today and not 1 dpo as I don't think BD 4 days ago would stand a chance.


----------



## Loves2Design

I was good and didn't test today since I didn't want to ruin my Easter. But I did compare my chart hoping period doesn't start tomorrow. 

Congrats AmyGibb1997
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180401-075939.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jessie7003

All symptoms seem to have disappeared! Not sure what to expect. Only symptoms remaining is a bit of a crampy feeling and my usual sore breasts and sensitive nipples.


----------



## Jessie7003

Loves2Design said:


> I was good and didn't test today since I didn't want to ruin my Easter. But I did compare my chart hoping period doesn't start tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats AmyGibb1997

Are you testing tomorrow? Think I might test tomorrow because my friends want me to head out with them after work for a drink! Haven't told them about ttc so will need to check to be sure. Should be 11dpo (haven't temped or used opks so not sure).


----------



## Loves2Design

Jessie7003 said:


> Loves2Design said:
> 
> 
> I was good and didn't test today since I didn't want to ruin my Easter. But I did compare my chart hoping period doesn't start tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats AmyGibb1997
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow? Think I might test tomorrow because my friends want me to head out with them after work for a drink! Haven't told them about ttc so will need to check to be sure. Should be 11dpo (haven't temped or used opks so not sure).Click to expand...

I will be testing tomorrow good luck and baby dust for you I have had very little symptoms... I don't think have not been trying to over anaylis


----------



## Anon010696

wait really? honestly according to caculations, if im pregnant i should be like..... 8 weeks right now. I figured even a cheapie casette would pick that up. 

My mom said she never got a positive with my older sister (her first born) until her 3rd month. and 2nd month with me.


----------



## Dill

10dpo, BFN, and DS woke me up early and got me out of bed because he needed help going potty, so I didn't get an accurate temp this morning. What a way to start my holiday.


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats Amy...I totally see it!!!

Buttercup those opks look great!


----------



## InDueTime89

Hi to everyone and GL to us all in this journey. Congrats to the bfps. Thats a great way to start the month off. This is my 6th cycle ttc#3 with DH. Not using any particular method, as we BD almost every day anyway. However, my cycles have been getting longer over the past 2 months. So Please add me for TBD.


----------



## Dill

I may have spoke too soon. There's something on my morning test. Could be an evap. We'll see if I get anything in the coming days!


----------



## ashley2pink

ashley2pink said:


> Fostermom, can you add me to April 5th? I am on the March thread as the 31st but since I am only 9dpo I may as well be added to this one. I did test today using a wondfo IC and it was negative. I have had some aches in my right side near my ovary for the last few hours. I think it's corpus luteum pain. I have had this a couple other times the last few months. I have learned it means nothing!
> 
> How are things going btw Fostermom? Since you weren't on the march thread I feel like I missed a lot.

Fostermom, not sure if you saw my post yesterday? ^^ It got buried pretty quick!


----------



## Loves2Design

Dill said:


> I may have spoke too soon. There's something on my morning test. Could be an evap. We'll see if I get anything in the coming days!

We will have line eyes tomorrow together


----------



## Dill

Loves2Design said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> I may have spoke too soon. There's something on my morning test. Could be an evap. We'll see if I get anything in the coming days!
> 
> We will have line eyes tomorrow togetherClick to expand...

I'll be honest, I'm testing again later. :haha:

I posted pics on my ttc journal. There's definitely a line irl, I'm just not sure if it's legit. I've had problems with evaps before, though not with this brand.


----------



## ToriTami

Congrats Amy!


----------



## Jessie7003

Loves2Design said:


> Jessie7003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves2Design said:
> 
> 
> I was good and didn't test today since I didn't want to ruin my Easter. But I did compare my chart hoping period doesn't start tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats AmyGibb1997
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow? Think I might test tomorrow because my friends want me to head out with them after work for a drink! Haven't told them about ttc so will need to check to be sure. Should be 11dpo (haven't temped or used opks so not sure).Click to expand...
> 
> I will be testing tomorrow good luck and baby dust for you I have had very little symptoms... I don't think have not been trying to over anaylisClick to expand...

Good luck and baby dust to you too! As the day is going on I feel nauseous and so tired!


----------



## Dill

Jessie7003 said:


> Loves2Design said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie7003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves2Design said:
> 
> 
> I was good and didn't test today since I didn't want to ruin my Easter. But I did compare my chart hoping period doesn't start tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats AmyGibb1997
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow? Think I might test tomorrow because my friends want me to head out with them after work for a drink! Haven't told them about ttc so will need to check to be sure. Should be 11dpo (haven't temped or used opks so not sure).Click to expand...
> 
> I will be testing tomorrow good luck and baby dust for you I have had very little symptoms... I don't think have not been trying to over anaylisClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you too! As the day is going on I feel nauseous and so tired!Click to expand...

That's so exciting, Jessie! I started feeling nauseous last night, and I'm really nauseous this morning, and I think I've got squinters so FX that we're both going to get our BFPs!!!

:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Congrats to the BFPs and good luck dill. I hope that turns into a real line. 

Sorry to all that AF got. 

AFM - Im 6/7 dpo. I just had to got to bed for a bit. I had a sudden cracking headache. I passed straight out. Just sitting waiting for the next week to pass


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> Jessie7003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves2Design said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie7003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves2Design said:
> 
> 
> I was good and didn't test today since I didn't want to ruin my Easter. But I did compare my chart hoping period doesn't start tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats AmyGibb1997
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow? Think I might test tomorrow because my friends want me to head out with them after work for a drink! Haven't told them about ttc so will need to check to be sure. Should be 11dpo (haven't temped or used opks so not sure).Click to expand...
> 
> I will be testing tomorrow good luck and baby dust for you I have had very little symptoms... I don't think have not been trying to over anaylisClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you too! As the day is going on I feel nauseous and so tired!Click to expand...
> 
> That's so exciting, Jessie! I started feeling nauseous last night, and I'm really nauseous this morning, and I think I've got squinters so FX that we're both going to get our BFPs!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Oh so exciting Dill! I haven't even ate any chocolate to put the blame on that! :haha: Oooh just caught up on the thread and saw that! Was just about to say to you! FX!


----------



## Jessie7003

Nixnax said:


> Congrats to the BFPs and good luck dill. I hope that turns into a real line.
> 
> Sorry to all that AF got.
> 
> AFM - Im 6/7 dpo. I just had to got to bed for a bit. I had a sudden cracking headache. I passed straight out. Just sitting waiting for the next week to pass

I wish I could say a headache would be a symptom of pregnancy for me! However I suffer from horminal migraines unfortunately so they happen when I'm due AF anyway! Hopefully it's a good sign for you!


----------



## Dill

Hormonal migraines at the worst! I actually haven't had my usual ones this cycle, though I chalked that up to the tea balancing out my hormones a bit!


----------



## Nixnax

I used to suffer from terrible migraines a lot when on BCP. I then had my daith pierced and Ive only had one since. Today wasnt a migraine thank god, I always throw up with migraines. Probably had too much chocolate this morning ha ha


----------



## Mrnmrsm

My digi with clear urine &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;
 



Attached Files:







379B1736-87CF-4E79-A8FC-A4FC4DE7F241.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Dill

AWESOME, congratulations mrsm!!! :dance:


----------



## ashley2pink

I am still having some mild dull aching in my right ovary. Its been about 18 hrs! If I am resting I don't feel it though.. but once I stand up it's there


----------



## mrsmummy2

Awesome mrsm! Always nice to see it on a digi!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Yay mrsm!!! So happy for ya!!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Thanks ladies! Yes really feels real now!


----------



## Dill

OMG, I tried on a FRER and there's no mistaking it! DH is is going to _flip_ when he comes home and sees it!!!


----------



## Loves2Design

Dill said:


> OMG, I tried on a FRER and there's no mistaking it! DH is is going to _flip_ when he comes home and sees it!!!

Congrats... man I wish I tested today


----------



## Dill

If I had waited until later, I wouldn't have used so many tests! :rofl: I did an IC with FMU, two brands of ICs with SMU, then a third brand and the FRER with midday. :lol:


----------



## phantomfaery1

OMG DILL!!!!congrats ive been following you for ages so chuffed for ya !!


----------



## co_fostermom

Got you down Ashley! Things are going well...I've had some minor cramping on my right side the last few days. It was strongest yesterday and included some very minor back pain that is isolated on my lower right side. Today the back pain got a little worse and felt sort of like it was irritating my sciatica in that hip but it was also a little bit too high for sciatica. Anyway, it's calmed down a bit. I woke up feeling somewhat nauseous so I ate a small breakfast (like I always do) and felt a bit better. Just haven't been super hungry today though. Some minor cramping off and on. 

Welcome InDueTime89. I've got you down as well. 

Yay Dill!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm SO happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Dill

Thank you! This feels so surreal!

Fostermom, your symptoms have been so promising, I am keeping my fingers crossed tight!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Dill you have no idea how hard it is to not test yet!!!


----------



## Alligator

A lucky month so far ladies!!!!


----------



## Dill

You're so close though! You can do it!


----------



## co_fostermom

It really is starting to get exciting in here!!!

So, my right lower side kind of feels full, like there's pressure. Not really uncomfortable, but definitely present. It also kind of feels warm. Does that sound promising? Any of you pregnant ladies have insight into that? I kind of figured I'd feel something in the middle of my abs...didn't expect anything to be so one sided. Is that normal? Definitely have never experienced this sensation before and that's more what I've been looking for in pregnancy symptoms because I have had every symptom in the book and never been pregnant before. This cycle has been really uneventful, comparatively.


----------



## Dill

I really didn't have much going on with this cycle, either. Same with the cycle I conceived DS. It seems like having just one or two symptoms, if any, means more for me than having a bunch! I can't say I've ever had the pressure thing, though!


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats Dill!!

I am having similar pains Fostermom. Did you do an IUI this cycle? I really hope you get your BFP this cycle! Have you tested yet? Looks like it's about time!


----------



## co_fostermom

Yes I did have an IUI this cycle and it was completely different from last cycle so I'm hoping that's a good sign because last cycle obviously failed. 

I think I'm going to cave and test tomorrow. The trigger should be out of my system by then.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck co_fostermom :dust:

Hugs congratulations Dill! Great news!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Congrats mrnmrsm and Dill!!! So excited for you ladies!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nixnax

Yay massive congrats dill and mrnmrsm. Im hoping your luck is contagious on here


----------



## Dill

:dust:

:dust:

:dust:


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> Hormonal migraines at the worst! I actually haven't had my usual ones this cycle, though I chalked that up to the tea balancing out my hormones a bit!

I would love to never have a hormonal migraine again!


----------



## Jessie7003

Nixnax said:


> I used to suffer from terrible migraines a lot when on BCP. I then had my daith pierced and Ive only had one since. Today wasnt a migraine thank god, I always throw up with migraines. Probably had too much chocolate this morning ha ha

Omg I really need to try that piercing! Is it not really sore?


----------



## Jessie7003

Dill said:


> OMG, I tried on a FRER and there's no mistaking it! DH is is going to _flip_ when he comes home and sees it!!!

So happy for you Dill!


----------



## Dill

I was going to get a daith as a reward for myself after finishing my diet... so much for that plan! :lol:


----------



## TryTryAgainn

So, I&#8217;m either 7 or 8 DPO and this morning I was having dull achey cramps and my boobs have been horribly tender ALL DAY, like I wouldn&#8217;t even let hubby touch them when we were fooling around earlier. Well, I just went to the restroom and when I wiped there was like a string of bright red blood mixed with my CM. Could this be implantation spotting?! Oh please please please say it&#8217;s implantation! :D


----------



## ashley2pink

Sounds like it to me, Good luck! ^^


----------



## Dill

It sure sounds like it might be!!!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

My digi was still 1-2 weeks this morning &#128532; why is my pee so clear still?!


----------



## FTale

FX Try!!!:thumbup:

Mrsm: Have you been drinking tons? Those Digi are only so accurate. I wouldn't worry much:hugs:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

FTale said:


> FX Try!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Mrsm: Have you been drinking tons? Those Digi are only so accurate. I wouldn't worry much:hugs:

Yes quite a lot of water. I think I should of used smu really


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Well here we go again 1DPO!
A little earlier than expected this time round...

Friday 31st March - BD
Sunday 01st April - 2 very strong positive OPK and BD

Fingers crossed this was enough, won't be able to do anything today!

Anyone else on 1DPO?


----------



## Dream143r

Okay catching up on this weekend's news:

mwah_xx - Yay! Bring on the solid smiley soon!

AmyGibb1997 - Congrats! What DPO are you? It's faint but def there. That's a BFP.

Mrnmrsm - Ahhh, the digi makes it feel so real, doesn't it? Congrats again. 

Dill - OMG! Congrats friend! Sooooo happy for you! No pics, c'mon don't deprive us from seeing your line porn. lol

AFM CD27/11DPO - AF Due this Friday
This morning's test looks pretty negative. Although I am seeing a next to invisible grey shadow. Nothing even remotely close to anything the camera would pick up. It did show up near the end of the time limit. But I dunno. I'm pretty sure I'm grasping at straws here. I'm usually pretty realistic with my BFNs though and don't usually see squinters that aren't there. It for sure doesn't have any pink though. I actually brought it to work with me to stare at it even more in my office. lol These strips are usually pretty stark white. I dunno. I'll post the pic but I don't see anything in the pic.

I meant to mark a paper with where I as seeing the shadow but accidentally marked the actual test at the edges. Oops.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-04-02 at 7.17.11 AM.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Anyone know the miu of boots own strips?? 
4th wee and this result. Is it strong enough?
 



Attached Files:







89698C99-D584-44A1-BC25-2C4F2CF9950B.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Dream143r

Mrnmrsm said:


> Anyone know the miu of boots own strips??
> 4th wee and this result. Is it strong enough?

Yes, it's enough.


----------



## Loves2Design

Well was BFN this morning at 11 dpo and temp dropped too. :(


----------



## Dream143r

Loves2Design - Sigh. I'm sorry. Below cover?


----------



## Loves2Design

Dream143r said:


> Loves2Design - Sigh. I'm sorry. Below cover?

No not below cover line ( pic attached)... Which is keep me hopeful and so far since I been up since 6:30 am I gone to the bathroom 3 time and I it's almost 9 am. Could Hardly be anything but I think i over thinking this lol
 



Attached Files:







20180402_084909.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Therewillbewe

I typically just scan these blogs for information and encouragement. But would like to start participating. I'm supposed to be testing by April 4th and have been disappointed cycle after cycle. My heart breaks so hard at this time of the month. I'm so torn between the feelings of hopelessness believing that "this is one of life's miracle I may never get" and still being hopeful. But as time goes by, the bucket of hope keeps drying up. 

Seeing so many positive stories on this blog has given me hope again. 

I've been TTC for a year, I will be 38 in a few months, I'm in a challenging relationship, and I have ovulation issues. I've been struggling but I'm trying to focus on all the good that I do have going for me that can still make this dream a reality. 

It's Easter...new life for all of us!


----------



## Dream143r

Loves2Design - still well above cover, so that's a positive. Of course we never want to see any sort of drop though.


----------



## AngelMomB

I'll be testing in a couple days!!:coffee:


----------



## Dream143r

AngelMomB said:


> I'll be testing in a couple days!!:coffee:

Good Luck!


----------



## co_fostermom

OMG PEEPS!!!! 

FRER this morning was bfn (I woke up ridiculously early, took a test , and then went back to bed). When I woke up again I wanted a "second opinion" so I literally ran to the dollar store and bought their last two dollar store cheapies, came home, took a test and....THIS:

My hand was shaking when I took the pic and my camera makes it look gray but I swear it's not even a squinter irl and it's pink!!!! AAAAHHHHH!!!! I can't even.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0783.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 47









IMG_0782.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 48


----------



## co_fostermom

I feel like you can't see it AT ALL in those pictures lol.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I see it! How many dpo are you?


----------



## co_fostermom

TryTry 7 or 8dpo is WAY too early for AF spotting! GL Sweetie! and :dust:


----------



## co_fostermom

mrnmrsm I think I'm 10dpo...at least I'm 10dpiui. There's a small chance that I'm only 9dpo if I go by my temp shift, but my OPK, which my doctor told me to trust above bbt, was positive the day before my IUI making me 10dpo.


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Dill - Congrats!!

Therewillbewe - I completely understand the pain! I'm on cycle 17 now of trying for #1. It is a continuous roller coaster of emotions every month. Welcome to the blog. It has helped me to have people to talk to in similar situations. I hope you can find something in this website too! Best of luck!

AFM: just finished up my last Femara pill yesterday. Trying out evening primrose oil this month, as well as normal prenatal vitamins and Vitamin E. Planning to BD every other day starting this Wednesday, CD10-CD20 (and an extra on the day we think is O-day). Last month my BBT's and OPK's didn't line up, so I do not want to get confused and possibly miss it this month, again!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Co_foster, that looks promising!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test. Good luck!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Eek cofoster!! That looks promising. April seems a super lucky thread!


----------



## co_fostermom

GL Lulu! Femara is great! I have pcos and only one ovary attached and it has successfully grown a healthy follicle twice now. :dust:


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Here&#8217;s hoping it was implantation!! This morning I&#8217;m very bloated and have had to pee like waaay more than usual lol. There is no way I will be able to hold out until the 8th to test! Surely if it was implantation a FRER will be able to pick it up by Friday right? 

Co_fostermom - I definitely see that line and I have the worst eyes ever! Yay!!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I can see it, very well when I tipped my laptop screen back too!


----------



## ToriTami

co_fostermom said:


> GL Lulu! Femara is great! I have pcos and only one ovary attached and it has successfully grown a healthy follicle twice now. :dust:

I see it. Congrats!


----------



## co_fostermom

Sorry about the bfns today Dream and Design. Keep your heads up though! There's still a chance. Design I wouldn't worry so much about the temp dip. So many factors can affect that. :hugs: to both of you.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Therewillbewe and AngelMomB. Angel, what date are you planning on testing?

Therewillbe...let me tell you something about my story. DH and I have been trying for over seven years now. We only could just *barely* afford an IUI these last two cycles. I completely understand what you're going through. I completely understand the ticking clock getting louder in your head. After seven years, I think I got the start of my bfp today. There is hope. If this isn't your cycle, there will be another. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Lynzylou

I&#8217;m only 6dpo but the last 2 nights I&#8217;ve been woken up feeling like my nipples were on fire! I&#8217;ve never had it before. Anyone else had this? Been feeling a bit crampy too especially right side


----------



## TryTryAgainn

8/9 DPO today. Had what I think were all agreeing was implantation spotting yesterday and today feels promising. Besides the slight bloat and frequent urination already this morning, my breasts are very tender and I also have HORRIBLE indigestion and all I&#8217;ve had is coffee this morning. I literally never have indigestion or heartburn, not even with my son who came out with a full head of hair! Lol. Here&#8217;s hoping it&#8217;s a good sign!


----------



## Dream143r

Lynzylou said:


> Im only 6dpo but the last 2 nights Ive been woken up feeling like my nipples were on fire! Ive never had it before. Anyone else had this? Been feeling a bit crampy too especially right side

fire nipps are a regular TWW symptom for me. Hope it means more for you.


----------



## phantomfaery1

If that line was in time limit im cautiously gonna say bfp!!


----------



## Dill

Dream, I can see that shadow!

Fostermom, there's no missing those!!!! That is exciting!


----------



## co_fostermom

Phantom yes it was within the time limit. It took a little longer to show up that I would have expected, but I would say it was at about the 2 minute mark. Then it continued to get darker as it dried.


----------



## ashley2pink

Good luck LynzyLou and Try Again! 

Fostermom, looks like a BFP to me! This is exciting, sure hope your tests keep getting darker!


----------



## phantomfaery1

co_fostermom said:


> Phantom yes it was within the time limit. It took a little longer to show up that I would have expected, but I would say it was at about the 2 minute mark. Then it continued to get darker as it dried.

Yay  so hope this is it for you!! Mine took a while to appear even my dark bfps but all in time limit  maybe some test just do  x love this month all the women "i know" are getting their bfps


----------



## co_fostermom

I can't. stop. staring. at. it.


----------



## ashley2pink

I am 11dpo and tested with FMU. BFN. I am so tired of seeing no second line! I know 8 cycles of this isn't that long compared to some, but I feel like I am half going out of my mind. I had all of the tests and nothing is wrong. I'm just not getting pregnant. How did I get pregnant the 1st try with my others and now nothing? I am timing it perfectly, using preseed, elevating by butt after BD, I dont eat sugar very often, I eat healthy, am the same healthy weight now as I was with my previous kids etc etc. DH sperm analysis came back awesome too. . I have had on and off pain in my right ovary the last 2 days and even some in my left side, so then I get my hopes up (as much as I try not to) only to be disappointed. I stinking miss the feeling of being pregnant!
I know I will be okay, this time of each cycle is the worst. I think maybe this one will hit me harder though because if I'm not pregnant this cycle then I won't be able to try again until December :( :( Ugh


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh so sorry ashley. You're not out until the :witch: shows up. I really hope you get your bfp tomorrow. If you implanted at 9dpo which is the most common day, or even just yesterday, your test today would be negative. Maybe try again tomorrow or in two days? :dust: to you and :hugs:


----------



## Trimeka

Hello! Please put me down for the 20th. My husband has completed all of his chemo treatments and is in good health so this month will be a conscious effort. Fx for all you ladies!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Trimeka!


----------



## phantomfaery1

co_fostermom said:


> I can't. stop. staring. at. it.

Im the same x i keep popping into the bathroom cupboard 4 times a day lol


----------



## svcaraher

Alright, supposedly 16DPO and still :bfn: with FRER and dollar store cheapies - but no AF either. Thinking I'm just having a wonky cycle since this is my first off of Nexplanon. CD31 at this point. Just going to keep testing every 4-5 days until AF shows.

Congrats to all the BFPs so far!!! Fx for a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks for updating us svcar...I'm so sorry your cycle is being weird. I hope you get positive news soon, but if not, I hope you at least get some answers! :hugs:


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Just went to the bathroom and had more rusty colored blood in my CM. Can implantation bleeding last more than one day?! I&#8217;ve seriously never had spotting in between cycles. Could this be my period coming early? I&#8217;m so confused ):


----------



## co_fostermom

TryTry, yes implantation bleeding can last more than one day or longer than 24 hours. You're still in that 24-hour window though right? 

Not to be a downer, but non-implantation spotting can happen in the middle of cycles...I experienced this all the time with PCOS.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Yes it&#8217;s probably been about 14 hours since I first noticed the spotting. I know spotting can occur throughout your cycle and not be implantation related. I&#8217;ve just never experienced it myself that&#8217;s why it&#8217;s so odd. I will probably begin testing on Wednesday lol. I&#8217;ll be about 10 DPO and I just don&#8217;t think I can wait any longer! All of you ladies BFP&#8217;s have me excited! I hope I have the same luck


----------



## Dill

I know the feeling, Ashley, and I'm so sorry! It'll happen for you soon. We just went through the same thing. I finally got pregnant on cycle #8, but we had a 9th "bonus" cycle (I ovulated and had my IUD removed the day prior to that) that I don't really count, but that I still was hopeful and tested daily for.

Ladies, I feel you on the constant testing after getting that first positive. I have an entirely paper plate full of tests from yesterday, and I plan on testing again today even though I had a nice positive this morning. :lol: I'll probably keep testing until my AF due date comes and goes!


----------



## LO4

Congratulations to all bfps and babydust to the rest!

AFM I'm on 7dpo and got some light pink spotting when I wiped. Really hope it's an IB but I have had problems with spottings before too so I won't get my hopes up. Experiencing a bit of mild cramping/pressure in my uterus. Hoping it's a good sign! I bought some tests today but I won't test until the weekend. Oh this wait...


----------



## Dill

FX for you, LO! It sounds pretty promising to me. :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Pretty + opk tonight.. darker than this mornings. Temp dropped so hoping for a rise tomorrow and the next few days to confirm O. *TMI* I have had the most ridiculous amount of EWCM for the past few days (including today) so hoping that's a good sign :thumbup:praying for crosshairs early this week so I can stop all the BDing for a while :haha:


----------



## FTale

Sorry for the bfns ladies. Praying your BFPS are right around the corner :hugs:

cofoster: I can see the lines on both. FRER is weird in how it shows faint ones. FX you can get it to sing soon!!:happydance:


----------



## co_fostermom

LO that sounds VERY promising!!!! :dust:


----------



## co_fostermom

Dill said:


> I know the feeling, Ashley, and I'm so sorry! It'll happen for you soon. We just went through the same thing. I finally got pregnant on cycle #8, but we had a 9th "bonus" cycle (I ovulated and had my IUD removed the day prior to that) that I don't really count, but that I still was hopeful and tested daily for.
> 
> Ladies, I feel you on the constant testing after getting that first positive. I have an entirely paper plate full of tests from yesterday, and I plan on testing again today even though I had a nice positive this morning. :lol: I'll probably keep testing until my AF due date comes and goes!

 :haha:

Dill, the only reason I haven't tested like a maniac today is because DH is home and he's in disbelief about today's test which was discouraging but it is what it is. He wants me to wait two whole days before testing again lol. I'm like...yeah, that ain't happening!


----------



## co_fostermom

mrsmummy that's exciting!!!!


----------



## Dill

Ha! Any time I sneak in tests early, I have to be sure DH is working so that he doesn't catch me, and I carefully hide the evidence under everything else in the trash. :haha:

DH never believes cheapies, either. Until he sees a nice strong line on a FRER, he's doubtful. Men!!! Last time, it wasn't "real" to him until I showed him a digital that CLEARLY said in plain text, "PREGNANT!"


----------



## ashley2pink

Thanks, ladies. I am seriously wondering if I am going to need IVF to get pregnant this time. if I am ovulating each month, then would any other fertility treatments even work? Maybe IUI? I have no idea. 

Trimeka, good luck and good news about your DH


----------



## Dill

ashley2pink said:


> Thanks, ladies. I am seriously wondering if I am going to need IVF to get pregnant this time. if I am ovulating each month, then would any other fertility treatments even work? Maybe IUI? I have no idea.
> 
> Trimeka, good luck and good news about your DH

I was wondering how long it would take me, too. I was ovulating every month and had a textbook cycle - ovulation around CD14 and AF around 14dpo, with a 28-day cycle.

It may just be coincidence, but this cycle is the first that I drank a hormone balancing tea daily. It definitely seemed to help with my post-ovulation symptoms and my anxiety. Maybe it helped with getting pregnant!


----------



## co_fostermom

Ashley its worth talking to a specialist about. If you havent had trouble before, IVF is a bit intense. They would probably recommend IUI first, and then go from there. IUI is also about $10k cheaper.


----------



## ashley2pink

Dill said:


> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies. I am seriously wondering if I am going to need IVF to get pregnant this time. if I am ovulating each month, then would any other fertility treatments even work? Maybe IUI? I have no idea.
> 
> Trimeka, good luck and good news about your DH
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take me, too. I was ovulating every month and had a textbook cycle - ovulation around CD14 and AF around 14dpo, with a 28-day cycle.
> 
> It may just be coincidence, but this cycle is the first that I drank a hormone balancing tea daily. It definitely seemed to help with my post-ovulation symptoms and my anxiety. Maybe it helped with getting pregnant!Click to expand...

Which tea? I won't be able to try again until December, but when I do start up again I may try it.


----------



## ashley2pink

co_fostermom said:


> Ashley its worth talking to a specialist about. If you havent had trouble before, IVF is a bit intense. They would probably recommend IUI first, and then go from there. IUI is also about $10k cheaper.

yes, I really don't want to do IVF, but I worry it will end up that route.
I have gone to an RE. he suggested I do femara and timed intercourse using a trigger shot.


----------



## Dill

ashley2pink said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies. I am seriously wondering if I am going to need IVF to get pregnant this time. if I am ovulating each month, then would any other fertility treatments even work? Maybe IUI? I have no idea.
> 
> Trimeka, good luck and good news about your DH
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take me, too. I was ovulating every month and had a textbook cycle - ovulation around CD14 and AF around 14dpo, with a 28-day cycle.
> 
> It may just be coincidence, but this cycle is the first that I drank a hormone balancing tea daily. It definitely seemed to help with my post-ovulation symptoms and my anxiety. Maybe it helped with getting pregnant!Click to expand...
> 
> Which tea? I won't be able to try again until December, but when I do start up again I may try it.Click to expand...

This is the tea I was drinking. Instead of focusing on one specific hormone, the herbal blend actually helps balance all the major ones (estrogen, progesterone, and testosterone). The taste isn't bad, and I really liked how much it helped with my anxiety, which I know was at least influenced by my hormones because it would get really bad during certain parts of my cycle each month. I figured it couldn't hurt to try, and it's not particularly expensive. I was going to wait a few more cycles before going in to see my midwife about getting some testing done and discussing my options. I'm generally pretty non-intervention and rarely ever see a doctor, but I was becoming frustrated, and at my age, I really felt like we were racing the clock.

I'm really not sure if it aided with conception, but it did increase my CM and other fertility signs, and like I said, helped with my anxiety. So I won't discount the possibility that it was a contributing factor!


----------



## ashley2pink

Dill said:


> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies. I am seriously wondering if I am going to need IVF to get pregnant this time. if I am ovulating each month, then would any other fertility treatments even work? Maybe IUI? I have no idea.
> 
> Trimeka, good luck and good news about your DH
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take me, too. I was ovulating every month and had a textbook cycle - ovulation around CD14 and AF around 14dpo, with a 28-day cycle.
> 
> It may just be coincidence, but this cycle is the first that I drank a hormone balancing tea daily. It definitely seemed to help with my post-ovulation symptoms and my anxiety. Maybe it helped with getting pregnant!Click to expand...
> 
> Which tea? I won't be able to try again until December, but when I do start up again I may try it.Click to expand...
> 
> This is the tea I was drinking. Instead of focusing on one specific hormone, the herbal blend actually helps balance all the major ones (estrogen, progesterone, and testosterone). The taste isn't bad, and I really liked how much it helped with my anxiety, which I know was at least influenced by my hormones because it would get really bad during certain parts of my cycle each month. I figured it couldn't hurt to try, and it's not particularly expensive. I was going to wait a few more cycles before going in to see my midwife about getting some testing done and discussing my options. I'm generally pretty non-intervention and rarely ever see a doctor, but I was becoming frustrated, and at my age, I really felt like we were racing the clock.
> 
> I'm really not sure if it aided with conception, but it did increase my CM and other fertility signs, and like I said, helped with my anxiety. So I won't discount the possibility that it was a contributing factor!Click to expand...

I could definitely use some help for my anxiety. I have been drinking lavender tea to help with it. I have had it bad since about 4 months ago. I wonder if I can use during my break? Or maybe I will just wait until a little before we start TTC again


----------



## Dill

You can totally use it when not TTC, as long as you're not relying on hormonal birth control methods at the same time, since it can counteract them. :) I have a friend who's drinking it now to help with her anxiety and she's definitely not TTC. The bag itself even says it's great just to help with PMS symptoms and bad periods.


----------



## Loves2Design

Well I am feeling a little more hopeful for this month.... on this day in my last cycle I had already started to heavy spotting and my doc. Wanted me to call that CD 1 so it looked like I had a 10 day luteal phase. Very hopeful and praying that this my month... I don't know how much more of this i can go through. I get so depressed when :witch: comes. Also this easter was extremely hard when I see baby younger than what I would had or around the same age at church. It was nice to see people I had not seen in months but I was sad all Sunday afternoon


----------



## Dill

:hugs:


----------



## co_fostermom

:hugs: Design. I hear you about Easter Sunday. There were babies everywhere. I'm so glad you're feeling better about this month so far!


----------



## Loves2Design

co_fostermom said:


> :hugs: Design. I hear you about Easter Sunday. There were babies everywhere. I'm so glad you're feeling better about this month so far!

I am hoping that I will still get a BFP this month. Our women body are big mystery... especially us with PCOS


----------



## Flueky88

Wow congrats to all the bfps so far. Hope many more are to come :)

Co, I see a hint of a line but I know this site can kill pic quality. Oh and I thought I updated but maybe not. AF got me early on 28th :(

I'm thinking I'll test again on the 25th as I'm going on vacation and will drink if bfn. 


I think I remember reading on here yesterday mentioning no hormonal headaches when pregnant. I get headaches before AF. However, it got worse for me when I was pregnant because hormones are really going crazy. Plus you can only take tylenol. I wouldn't trade my girl for anything but just saying those headaches sucked!! Thankfully my last was right before 19 weeks :)

If I misunderstood, I'm very sorry. I just wanted to let you know a not as talked about pregnancy "side effect".


----------



## Dill

Yes, I would get the most terrible migraines around the end of each trimester when I was pregnant with DS! They were awful.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Well, I&#8217;m out ladies.. AF came a week early apparently.. I don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s going on..


----------



## Dream143r

TryTryAgainn said:


> Well, Im out ladies.. AF came a week early apparently.. I dont know whats going on..

:cry: so sorry about AF


----------



## Dill

Oh no! I'm so sorry, Try. :hugs:


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Well now I&#8217;m confused.. lol. How heavy can implantation bleeding be and how long can it last? I had a toilet paper wad full of red blood mixed with some CM, so defeated I put on a pad and went about making the rest of dinner (all the while thinking it smelt TERRIBLE) and now I&#8217;ve just gone to the restroom again and it&#8217;s just brown blood CM when I wipe. I&#8217;m so annoyed. I just want to know what&#8217;s going on. If this isn&#8217;t our month, then we&#8217;ll be taking a break until August..


----------



## DragonflyWing

Hey all! Can you put me down for testing on April 12th? I'm optimistic because we had perfect timing this month and I had lots of EWCM and a positive OPK (I suck at temping a so I don't bother).


----------



## Therewillbewe

AF has arrived for me too. :(. I just finished my monthly tantrum with God..and now o need to move on to next steps. Next 2 months I'll be on medication so I will not be able to try for a while either.

Thanks for your encouragement! And I be back to try again soon. Praying for all of you.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

This mornings test, last one now and im ringing my midwife to book in.
 



Attached Files:







A9D442CD-29CA-40F1-8FAB-6D5F7AD358C1.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Buttercupbabi

What do you ladies use to temp? I only have a peppa pig (childs) thermometer LOL Im still going to use it orally... even if the temp is out im sure ill be able to see dips and rises... right? x


----------



## mrsmummy2

Buttercupbabi said:


> What do you ladies use to temp? I only have a peppa pig (childs) thermometer LOL Im still going to use it orally... even if the temp is out im sure ill be able to see dips and rises... right? x

I bought a bbt monitor from amazon for less than £5. You'll see dips with the peppa pig one but not as accurate


----------



## FTale

:cry:sorry Try, hope it's not AF:hugs:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

mrsmummy2 said:


> Buttercupbabi said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies use to temp? I only have a peppa pig (childs) thermometer LOL Im still going to use it orally... even if the temp is out im sure ill be able to see dips and rises... right? x
> 
> I bought a bbt monitor from amazon for less than £5. You'll see dips with the peppa pig one but not as accurateClick to expand...

Thank you  xxx


----------



## Loves2Design

Well I think the :witch: is here just download my temp big drop and than when i was wiping I had brighy red blood on the toilet paper :( I am taking a break from this boards and every ttc group i am on the internet after this.... congrats to everyone.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180403-055927.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for the temp drop loves. :hugs:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Sorry to hear that Loves2Design :-(


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry to hear that loves2design :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Loves2Design - Grrr. I'm so sorry. Sucks, just sucks


----------



## AmyGibb1997

Dream143r said:


> Okay catching up on this weekend's news:
> 
> mwah_xx - Yay! Bring on the solid smiley soon!
> 
> AmyGibb1997 - Congrats! What DPO are you? It's faint but def there. That's a BFP.
> 
> Mrnmrsm - Ahhh, the digi makes it feel so real, doesn't it? Congrats again.
> 
> Dill - OMG! Congrats friend! Sooooo happy for you! No pics, c'mon don't deprive us from seeing your line porn. lol
> 
> AFM CD27/11DPO - AF Due this Friday
> This morning's test looks pretty negative. Although I am seeing a next to invisible grey shadow. Nothing even remotely close to anything the camera would pick up. It did show up near the end of the time limit. But I dunno. I'm pretty sure I'm grasping at straws here. I'm usually pretty realistic with my BFNs though and don't usually see squinters that aren't there. It for sure doesn't have any pink though. I actually brought it to work with me to stare at it even more in my office. lol These strips are usually pretty stark white. I dunno. I'll post the pic but I don't see anything in the pic.
> 
> I meant to mark a paper with where I as seeing the shadow but accidentally marked the actual test at the edges. Oops.

I was 15dpo. 18dpo today and no mistaking it!
 



Attached Files:







A2A466C3-4241-4D0D-8477-B19CD38E0382.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## FTale

Hugs LOVES, so sorry.:cry:

Take care of yourself on break. See you whenever you come back.


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh I'm so sorry Design. big :hugs: Like Dream said, it really does just suck. All the best to you as you take a break.


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Amy!!!!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Well I took two tests today. First was a generic EPT brand like equate and had such a faint line I don't think I got a decent picture of it.

Then I decided to take the same brand as yesterday (dollar store). It made me wait about 7 minutes before the line showed up and it wasn't camera worthy until about 10 minutes. It's just as faint as yesterday's. Shouldn't it be darker? The pic with the two: the left test is yesterday's (keep in mind it's super dry now and dried a lot darker than it originally was) and the right test is today's. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0829.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 39









IMG_0813.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## co_fostermom

Here's my generic EPT test just in case anyone is interested. Don't know if you can see anything. It showed up after about 3-5 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0803.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## co_fostermom

So sorry about AF Flueky!!! I've got you down for the 25th. Hoping this is still your month!

Aw I'm so sorry Try and ThereWillBe. :hugs: to both of you.


----------



## FTale

Nice line Amy, Congrats!!


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats AMY.

So sorry design :(

Co, I see your line much easier today. No zoom required on my phone. Hcg doubles every 48 to 72 and levels start small. I think your progression is good :)

Thanks for adding me for later this month! Thanks, I hope so too :) my birthday is this month. It'd be a nice belated birthday gift :)


----------



## CheshireDucky

I'm out. Got really sick and thought it might be a sign, went shopping on Sunday thinking I'd be picking up a pregnancy test but ended up having to buy pads. I normally use cups but when I'm sick I don't like to use them. And now I'm having one of the worst periods since coming off of my BCP fourteen months ago.


----------



## LO4

This wait is killing me! I wasn't going to test until af was late, but here I am at 8dpo and planning to start testing tomorrow... Possible ib yesterday, but it might also be the usual spottings I suffer from. Just felt like testing now that I bought home 8 tests yesterday ;) It is still early, but I should start spotting for real in just three days if I'm not pregnant so I won't waste all tests this cycle, unless af is late or I get a bfp ;)


----------



## co_fostermom

Im so sorry Cheshire! 

FX for you Lo4! The wait is brutal.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fx LO4!


----------



## phantomfaery1

It can take a while for tests to darken x i was testing everyday and. Barely saw a difference big difference when i tested every other day x


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh thank you so much Phantom. I was beginning to feel really discouraged.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Try a frer


----------



## co_fostermom

I dont have any and no money til Thursday :cry:


----------



## WeebabyMama

I'll be checking to see what the Easter bunny brought me on April 18th!


----------



## Dill

I'm sorry, Loves. I can completely understand needing a break. :hugs:

And that's a fantastic line, Amy!

Fostermom, like everyone else said, don't stress about it! Early progression is slow. :)


----------



## Bloblo

Fostermom - that is a bfp! I wouldn't worry about progression at all... Mine fluctuated a lot until about 14/16 dpo.

Dream - did you test today? That faint line feom yesterday's test has me soooooo curious! Plus your chart looks great.


----------



## ashley2pink

Fostermom, I think I only tested the first day I got a BFP, then after that I just got my beta's taken. Do you test using FMU?

Also, with my 3rd dd I used 2 FRER's and both tests with the same urine. The first test was definitely darker than the 2nd test. Even though it was the exact same urine and taken at the exact same time. The tests were both from the same package too


----------



## co_fostermom

Ashley that's crazy! I don't know if I trust FRERs to be honest. Starting to think the only brand I can trust is the dollar store cheapie as it has by far, been the most reliable and accurate. Go figure. I probably would have saved thousands of dollars if I knew that lol! Anyway, I typically test using fmu or smu. 

Thank you Blo! I'm still skeptical so that's why I haven't called it yet, even though I "feel" different. I just worry with the extra progesterone I'm taking if it's causing things I wouldn't normally be feeling. Granted, my 1st IUI (that failed) my symptoms were completely different so I don't know. 

Finally...welcome WeeBabyMama!


----------



## FTale

cofoster: I see the line clearly. FX for you as it gets darker. I know it is nerve wracking :hugs:


----------



## crusherwife44

I plan on testing the night of 11th or morning of the 12th of af doesn't come before then. Congrats on all the bfps so far! Its only the 3rd!!!


----------



## Pookied8476

7dpo ish! FX
 



Attached Files:







B72CCD86-0893-4BF0-9EE3-AD10E254D7F6.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Dill

That is promising! You must be a little further than 7dpo. How exciting!


----------



## Pookied8476

Dill said:


> That is promising! You must be a little further than 7dpo. How exciting!

If you check my thread on Preg test on Pg 5 theres clearer pictures! Im scared its not the real deal.. Im not sure on ovulation as I ran out of Opks :/ Im going to test again in the morning also have progesterone results coming so FX x


----------



## co_fostermom

FX Pookied!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Crusher!


----------



## crusherwife44

I'm so nervous. We only had a day and a half together this cycle... hoping his little guys stuck around long enough.


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm going to try to stop freaking out. I'm only 11dpo and that's still pretty early right? I'm technically not supposed to test until Friday.


----------



## ashley2pink

12 dpo and BFN. I am sure I'm not pregnant but want to use up the rest of my IC's. I am still having same aches in my uterus/ovary area. I am also having some pretty bad round ligament pain when I first stand up or sneeze. It's these kind of things that get me hopeful only to keep getting BFN's. I dont understand why I didn't get these types of pain when I wasn't TTC but now I am?


----------



## Pookied8476

ashley2pink said:


> 12 dpo and BFN. I am sure I'm not pregnant but want to use up the rest of my IC's. I am still having same aches in my uterus/ovary area. I am also having some pretty bad round ligament pain when I first stand up or sneeze. It's these kind of things that get me hopeful only to keep getting BFN's. I dont understand why I didn't get these types of pain when I wasn't TTC but now I am?

What brand IC are you using? And Fx for you :)


----------



## crusherwife44

It might not be too early. With my last I got a bfp on 9dpo


----------



## ashley2pink

Pookied8476 said:


> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> 12 dpo and BFN. I am sure I'm not pregnant but want to use up the rest of my IC's. I am still having same aches in my uterus/ovary area. I am also having some pretty bad round ligament pain when I first stand up or sneeze. It's these kind of things that get me hopeful only to keep getting BFN's. I dont understand why I didn't get these types of pain when I wasn't TTC but now I am?
> 
> What brand IC are you using? And Fx for you :)Click to expand...

It's wondfo brand. I got them off amazon


----------



## Pookied8476

ashley2pink said:


> Pookied8476 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashley2pink said:
> 
> 
> 12 dpo and BFN. I am sure I'm not pregnant but want to use up the rest of my IC's. I am still having same aches in my uterus/ovary area. I am also having some pretty bad round ligament pain when I first stand up or sneeze. It's these kind of things that get me hopeful only to keep getting BFN's. I dont understand why I didn't get these types of pain when I wasn't TTC but now I am?
> 
> What brand IC are you using? And Fx for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's wondfo brand. I got them off amazonClick to expand...



Oh Im not familiar with that brand got a Fl on one step but not sure wether to trust it or not x


----------



## Dill

ashley, I used to swear by Wondfos - I got a BFP on them at just 9dpo when I was pregnant with DS. But I quit using them this time. Batch after batch after batch was bad. I kept getting shadows and they were just total garbage.

I switched brands and have had much better luck! I actually have 4 brands in my stash right now. :lol: The FRERs have had the most accurate results (to my surprise! they were garbage with DS) but of course they're expensive. I have two favorites out of my three IC brands.


----------



## ashley2pink

I haven't had any shadows yet thankfully. I bought a pack of 50 I think. I have used around 45 haha. I would be so upset if I was getting shadows! Way to get your hopes up!


----------



## Pookied8476

Dill said:


> ashley, I used to swear by Wondfos - I got a BFP on them at just 9dpo when I was pregnant with DS. But I quit using them this time. Batch after batch after batch was bad. I kept getting shadows and they were just total garbage.
> 
> I switched brands and have had much better luck! I actually have 4 brands in my stash right now. :lol: The FRERs have had the most accurate results (to my surprise! they were garbage with DS) but of course they're expensive. I have two favorites out of my three IC brands.

Which IC brand do you prefer dill? X


----------



## Dill

I am using MyBabyTests 10miu dip strips. They're not much more expensive on Amazon than the Wondfos. The [email protected] midstream tests aren't too bad, either. I had better early lines on the MyBabyTests dip strips, but now the [email protected] midstreams are giving me better lines. Go figure! The ones that are absolute garbage are the BlueCross dip strips that were included with my last batch of Babi OPKs.


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh Ashley I'm sorry this doesn't seem to be turning out to be your month. Obviously, I hope you get good news soon but we're here for you if not. :hugs:


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Well, officially out this cycle. Im counting yesterday as CD1. Ovia is predicting my next cycle to start on April 30th, so please put me down for testing on April 29th! Im not hiving up yet.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Dill

Try, I'm glad you're gonna hang in there! :hugs: April may still be your month!


----------



## co_fostermom

Ah I'm sorry Try but I'm happy to change your test date! There's a lot of April left!


----------



## LO4

9dpo, bfn. Had some rust coloured cm this morning. Had pink spotting for two days before so if it doesn't stop today it can't be ib. Pretty much feeling out :( Have to get these damn spottings sorted out cuz it happens every month, but at different times. Really sucks.


----------



## ashley2pink

LO4, have you had your hormones checked? I wonder what could cause random spotting? Hopefully it is IB and the spotting stops.


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry Try :hugs: good luck for the end of the month!


----------



## LO4

I really should get my hormones checked yes... 9dpo today and got a bfn. Not surprised at allt. A little brown cm too. Just have to wait, and wait, and wait...


----------



## FTale

Sorry LO4:hugs:
Spotting usually means a slight hormone imbalance. I'd def check with your doctor. I can cause a short lp too. There are vitamins like fertiliad, fertility tea....suppose to balance out hormones and doesn't require a prescription. But everyone is different and checking with your doc could take alot of the guess work out. Keep us posted! :hugs:

FX for next cycle TRY!!!!


----------



## ttcteacher

Mark me a BFP!! Called the doc yesterday and she has me on 200mg progesterone. FX!


----------



## mdscpa

Congrats TTCteacher.... FX all will be well.



CO_foster - definitely see the start of your :bfp: Congrats.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats ttcteacher!


----------



## Pookied8476

Progesterone 1.8! :( to add insult to insult to injury these are this mornings test!!
 



Attached Files:







55C5828A-7C8D-4A27-917C-CE5409F83EFC.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 26









89A0ED75-0D5E-4DD5-9D19-79D913F7ECEB.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry pookied :hugs:


----------



## Jessie7003

Haven't tested yet. AF due tomorrow. May aswell just wait it out now. Feel really emotional at the minute but that could be pms! Only thing weird is, if I am going to have AF, my usual brown spotting hasn't started yet!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

FX Jessie :) xx


----------



## mdscpa

FX for you Jessie. :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fx jessie!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Ladies, I see a lot of you using fertility friend, how do you find it? Also im a little behind at all the tips, what does the temp actually tell you? Hope you dont mind me asking on here xxx


----------



## Dream143r

ttcteacher - Wooohooo! Congrats!

Pookied8476 - Aww man. So sorry :hugs:

Jessie7003 - Baby dust!

CD29/13DPO - I refused to test this morning. Temp is still up. Chart looks great, don't mean to brag but my chart always looks great so that's pretty much irrelevant. lol Had an awesome workout this morning, all cardio. Back down to my pre-easter 3 day binger weight. heehee. AF due Friday, I had some usual pre-AF cramps yesterday. None today so far.


----------



## mdscpa

Buttercupbabi said:


> Ladies, I see a lot of you using fertility friend, how do you find it? Also im a little behind at all the tips, what does the temp actually tell you? Hope you dont mind me asking on here xxx

It's easy to use all you need is a basal body thermometer. But taking temps at exact same time every day is a challenge but you'll get used to it in no time. Temping helps you determine whether you O'ed or not and help you know how long your LP is which is almost the same (if not close) each cycle. After few cycles, FF will give you your expected fertile window when to time DTD. 

Using OPKs and checking CM give you a hint when O is approaching while temping confirms O after 3 higher temps.


----------



## mdscpa

Dream - FX it's different this time and you get a :bfp: soon... :dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Got my FX for you dream :dust:


----------



## co_fostermom

Bfn today on my last cheap blue test and digi. :cry: Could I be having a chemical? Cramping on right side has intensified today...more like pinching.


----------



## Dream143r

Co - so sorry to hear that. It's hard to tell when you have a trigger shot I guess. To know what's trigger and what's possible pregnancy. 

I've seen a lot of ladies test of their trigger, I assume thats the only way to know for sure. If the lines start going darker again.


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry co :hugs: 
I hope that bfp is right around the corner!!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Im so sorry cofoster :-( have you tried testing again with a different brand? Ussually with a chemical you start bleeding pretty quick x


----------



## co_fostermom

I'll be buying myself some FRERs after I teach a cello lesson today. There was a shadow of a line on the blue dye test this morning so I don't know...maybe it was a bad test? Yesterday's blue dye test dried so dark. I don't think I can start bleeding because I'm taking progesterone, so the :witch: won't happen until I stop, and I'll only stop if I get a negative test on Friday. I'll keep you ladies updated. 

Here's a picture of yesterday's test after it dried, and then this morning's test. It's also drying darker so there's more of a trace of a line but I know it doesn't count.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0848.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 20









IMG_0849.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats TTC...sorry I missed you on the first page somehow...you're there now. :)


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm so sorry Pookied. I understand. :hugs: 

LO4...I'm sorry things have been weird. 9dpo is still early. 

FX for you Jessie! :dust:


----------



## mush23

Im out for this cycle &#128546; got a very faint bfp yesterday and started bleeding heavily this afternoon followed by a bfn. Im thinking it was chemical and calling this cd1. 

Congrats to all the BFPs and baby dust to us all x


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry mush :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

So sorry to hear mush23


----------



## Dill

I'm sorry, mush. :hugs:

Fostermom, I'd ditch the blue dye tests entirely. They often will dry with what looks like a positive result (an evap) and false positives are so common. Stick with pink dye for the most accurate results. Remember, you're not out until the witch shows. Hang in there!


----------



## crusherwife44

Sorry mush! I had that happen a couple months ago. So sorry


----------



## FTale

Sorry Pookie..:hugs:

Mush big hugs :hugs: 


Cofoster: I hope the lil bean sticks in there. I can see line and hope it comes back stronger.:hugs:


----------



## svcaraher

Update here!

CD 33, so now my app is bumping my O day out to 3/22 because no AF and only BFN's. If that's the case, we might have missed the egg, since the last time we BD'd before then was 3/18, thinking I would O on 3/17.

I'm getting SO many lower belly twinges, but no real cramps...more like annoying pinches? ALL day. And some watery CM for the last couple of days. I have no clue what to think at this point. :(


----------



## Jessie7003

Thanks everyone! Cramping a bit and feel warm sensations on my right side but feel like it's AF cramps coming unfortunately but not out yet! Will update tomorrow and if she doesn't show by the end of the day I'll buy a test!


----------



## Dill

Jessie, I'm staying optimistic! I had a lot of cramps this cycle, which is supposed to be an indicator of a reduced likelihood of being pregnant, so I was figuring I was probably out. And look how that turned out! There's still hope! Keeping my fingers crossed that your next post is a pic of your BFP!


----------



## co_fostermom

Aw I'm so sorry mush...I _really_ understand. :hugs:


----------



## LO4

Omg you guys! 10dpo and got a fain bfp!! Dare I believe it?! (More visible in irl)
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=755375


----------



## Nixnax

LO4 I see that. I hope it gets darker


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see it lo4!


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry *mush* :hugs:


*Cofoster* - I hope you're not having CP and the tests you got before were just the trigger. Here's to hoping your lines starts getting darker again. :dust: 


*LO* - no squinting needed. I see it FX it gets darker in a couple of days.

*
svcaraher* - sorry you're still in limbo. I definitely understand. There's still a chance as :spermy: can live up to 5 days. It might be less of a chance but still. Praying for your miracle. :dust:


*Dream* - I hope your temp stay high today and you finally get to see a :bfp: FX


----------



## phantomfaery1

So sorry girls :-( it will happenxx


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Can you get 2 positive OPK's cos this is happening to me!!

These POAS are driving me loopy I swear!!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Buttercupbabi said:


> Can you get 2 positive OPK's cos this is happening to me!!
> 
> These POAS are driving me loopy I swear!!!!

I had 1 day of good positives (2 opks) and 1 day of super strong positives (3 opks) then yesterday they turned negative again


----------



## FTale

Buttercupbabi said:


> Can you get 2 positive OPK's cos this is happening to me!!
> 
> These POAS are driving me loopy I swear!!!!

Yes, you can but usually it is back to back but if it happens a week or so away from the first your body may not have ovulated the first time and is trying again. With sensitive tests like FRER they can show strong positives for at least 3 to 4 days in my experience. But most will taper off after the second day of positive.

Which brand are you using?


----------



## FTale

LO: Congrats!! I can see the line!!:happydance:


----------



## phantomfaery1

LO Thats what my first asda bfp looked like  i was 11dpo too


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Oh really? I used One Step! Oh man... We havent been able to BD and now im scared i didnt ovulate the first time :(

This is so frustrating xx


----------



## FTale

Buttercupbabi said:


> Oh really? I used One Step! Oh man... We havent been able to BD and now im scared i didnt ovulate the first time :(
> 
> This is so frustrating xx

Do you have the tests? Or pics of them?


----------



## co_fostermom

Well, tests today were bfn again. I swear I was pregnant for a moment. 

Temp still high. Pretty sure Im having a chemical and the only reason AF hasnt shown is because Im on progesterone. Ill be back later today to see everyones updates.


----------



## Dream143r

FTale: I'm liking the looks of your chart right now. :dust:

svcaraher: eeekk! FX, hope your bean is in there.

LO4: Oh yeah your eggo is preggo! Congrats Mama!!

mdscpa - Thank you. Temp still up AF due tomorrow, so we'll see.

Buttercupbabi - TB is having a similar time this cycle with multiple surges but no temp rise to confirm O. I'm sorry it must be totally frustrating. Are you temping? All I can suggest is to just keep BD'ing.

AFM CD30 and 14DPO: Temp still hanging decently well. I didn't test yesterday or today. AF is due tomorrow. The only way I'm testing again is if she doesn't come tomorrow, then I'll test Saturday FMU. (If I get enough balls, fear of more rejection)


----------



## phantomfaery1

co_fostermom said:


> Well, tests today were bfn again. I swear I was pregnant for a moment.
> 
> Temp still high. Pretty sure Im having a chemical and the only reason AF hasnt shown is because Im on progesterone. Ill be back later today
> 
> Dont count yourself out yet my first test was a cheap 25hcg test that was clear positive then i did an 15hcg one and the line was barely there eventhough the test was more sensitive. Your line was so faint maybe not all the tests are picking it up (even same brand and same urine can vary)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Im hoping the first time i got a positive OPK (CD13) was the good one because plenty of EWCM and 2 days later for the ovulating cramps etc...

The photo will show its negative but the test line is so dark and as you can see from before mine go this dark before a positive test....

I did all OPKs last month and i only got 1 day of positives OPKs and that was CD17 and Im CD17 today.
 



Attached Files:







CYCLES2.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## co_fostermom

LO!!!! Yay!!!! I'm so excited for you and I hope it keeps getting darker as the days go by! I totally see it by the way. Not even a squinter. 

Buttercup that's looking good!

Dream...you're my hero for waiting so long! Everything sounds so promising! I hope you get your :bfp: really soon!!!!


----------



## FTale

Buttercupbabi said:


> Im hoping the first time i got a positive OPK (CD13) was the good one because plenty of EWCM and 2 days later for the ovulating cramps etc...
> 
> The photo will show its negative but the test line is so dark and as you can see from before mine go this dark before a positive test....
> 
> I did all OPKs last month and i only got 1 day of positives OPKs and that was CD17 and Im CD17 today.

Oh, yeah, cd13 :thumbup: That's the day you ovulated. The one on cd17 doesn't look positive to me in the sense of a Peak. So if you got bding in around that time you are good. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Dream: Thank you so much :hugs: A girl can hope. Your chart looks smashing!! Goodness! I would go bonkers with temps like that. Here is some :dust: for when you test!


----------



## FTale

Guess what??

Its 6dpo and I have not tested! :happydance:

But tomorrow I'll pee on everything in sight :haha:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

:hugs: Thanks FTale


----------



## Dill

LO, congratulations! I definitely voted positive on your photo last night. :lol:


----------



## ashley2pink

Fostermom, what a huge bummer. I was really hoping this was it for you. Hopefully there is still a chance!


----------



## ashley2pink

14dpo and BFN. Just waiting for AF now


----------



## Dill

Sorry, Ashley. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry ashley :hugs:


----------



## Dill

My projected AF date is today or tomorrow (with tomorrow being more likely). I have to admit that I'm a bit nervous!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm sure all will be fine Dill <3 Your symptoms are sounding good and the fact that you've had lots of lines is great :)


----------



## FTale

Sorry Ashley :cry::hugs:


Dill: FX for a very sticky bean!!


----------



## Dill

Thanks! It's hard to tell how I'm actually progressing because the IC's I'm using just don't seem to show progress very well. I did midstreams on 10dpo and 12dpo and those showed excellent progress, but I just have a couple more of those left, and the FRER at 10dpo was actually a great line to begin with but I only have one more that I'm saving for tomorrow. I think I'll probably do a midstream this evening and see how it compares with the 12dpo one, if only just to reassure myself.

I'm a bundle of nerves (and hormones) today!


----------



## ashley2pink

Dill said:


> Thanks! It's hard to tell how I'm actually progressing because the IC's I'm using just don't seem to show progress very well. I did midstreams on 10dpo and 12dpo and those showed excellent progress, but I just have a couple more of those left, and the FRER at 10dpo was actually a great line to begin with but I only have one more that I'm saving for tomorrow. I think I'll probably do a midstream this evening and see how it compares with the 12dpo one, if only just to reassure myself.
> 
> I'm a bundle of nerves (and hormones) today!

I'm sure all will be fine! Good luck to you and this pregnancy!


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm sorry Ashley...:hugs: 

AFM...there may still be hope. I bought a bunch of the cheap $.88 pink dye tests and some extra FRERs so I could play around with different times of day. I took a cheap one around 10:30am today and there was a trace of a line so who knows. Gonna test again later today and then tomorrow. We'll see. I just know those positive tests earlier this week weren't the trigger...I know how I felt/ feel.


----------



## mrsmummy2

lots of :dust: to you cofoster!


----------



## Dill

I'm keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you, fostermom!


----------



## AliJo

So happy to see so many of you getting BFPs!!! April is definitely going to be a good month! 

I'm just waiting for May myself.. then I can finally start TTC again!


----------



## Dill

And I'm over here freaking out because I seem to have stopped progressing. Nothing to do but wait until tomorrow to retest and pray for better results.


----------



## LO4

Got a darker line today so I guess I really am pregnant! This is so amazing :) Only 11dpo today so it's a bit weird knowig about it already ;) Keeping my fx for you all to join me :D


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=755743


----------



## Dill

Very positive!!!! Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## ashley2pink

Congrats LO4 :) Awesome, news. Looks like it was implantation bleeding then


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats again LO4 :happydance:

Dill, I'm super hopeful you'll have progression on those frers over the next few days.

Alijo - it seems like a super lucky month doesnt it! Hope may will be your month! 

Afm - 4dpo and a temp rise ..woohoo! If my temp had dropped FF was going to throw my crosshairs out the window! I felt like crap the past few days... i realise they can't be pregnancy symptoms yet, but i hope theyre a sign of good things to come!!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

LO4 congrats :)
Thats such a great line so early on! 
Might be twins haha just kidding!

5DPO here.... is it too early to test? :winkwink:


----------



## Lynzylou

I&#8217;m 10dpo today. No symptoms really just a few cramps and sore boobs which are more then likely AF symptoms. Going to wait until Sunday to test if I can hold out. Not feeling very confident though.


----------



## mdscpa

*Butter* - I agree with the Ftale. Your CD13 is positive you might have O'ed that day or the next and CD17 is just almost positive like you are gearing up to O again. FX you caught that egg.


*Dill* - Happy 4 weeks!!!! I hope your line's a lot darker today. FX


*Ashley* - sorry for the bfn. :hugs:

*
mrsmummy* - glad your temp went high today. :thumbup: timing. FX for a :bfp:


*Lynzylou* - FX for you hun. :dust:


*LO* - congrats again. It's really darker than yesterday's.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thanks ladies, :)

Took a OPK last night and it was faint but this morning it was back to being really dark but still not a positive!

Last month they were very faint apart from 3 days circuling my Ovulation day so not sure whats happening x


----------



## ttcteacher

Update: I'm 12dpo and my progression looks AMAZING! Top is rapid result (10dpo and 12dpo), bottom is wondfo. I've never had a 4 day progression like this, I'm so excited! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20180406_054939.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 48


----------



## mdscpa

Beautiful line TTCteacher. :happydance:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fab tests ttcteacher!!


----------



## co_fostermom

LO4 and Teacher yay! Congrats!!!

Buttercup - GL and :dust: to you!

Mrsmummy - I'm really hopeful for you. 

AFM - I'm positive I'm having a chemical pregnancy and the only reason I haven't started bleeding yet is because I'm on progesterone. Took my last dose this morning and now it's just a waiting game for the :witch: to arrive. This is the closest I've been to having a successful pregnancy (or being pregnant at all) so I know there's hope for the future, but it's just discouraging. 

I'll be sticking around this thread to cheer you all on and update the first page when needed. :dust: to everyone! This has been a lucky month.


----------



## Bloblo

Good luck to all testing on the weekend!
Just thought I'd pop in to spread a bit of baby dust! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FTale

cofoster: Sorry about the chemical. :cry: I was so hoping your levels would rise back up. Thank you for sticking around even if AF shows. What kind of progesterone are you using? I normally use compounded kind but nothing this cycle on a med break. :hugs:

ttc: Great progression, so happy for you :happydance: Nice to see those lines pop up.

mdscpa: How are you doing? Your temps are looking really steady. :hugs:

Lyn: I know how it is when you feel out. I hope you get a surprise bfp! What will you test with this cycle?

butter: Agonizing how opks can mess with us...ugh :dohh: you can still have darkish opks until 6dpo or unless I know I do. Not sure if its normal. FX this is your cycle

bloblo: Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Dill

Wow great lines, teacher!

AFM, my progression seems to have stalled. I wish my frer looked that good! I've called my midwife to see if I should be concerned, but I've been in tears all morning.


----------



## CheshireDucky

Wanted to stop by to see how everyone is doing. The horrible period I had is gone finally and it looks like I'll be able to get another try in this month! Can I be moved down for my second test of the 26th, please?

Currently CD 7 and will start OPKs today and will start BDing tomorrow. 


So sorry for those who got negatives/AF. 

Congrats to the positives!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## FTale

Dill: Oh no, have you posted pics? Not all tests have the same amount of dye. :hugs: Praying you bean sticks, sticks, sticks


----------



## Dill

I have, FTale, they're over on my TTC journal if you want to take a peek. I mean, if I had just tested today with the FRER, I'm sure I would have been thrilled. I just would have expected more progression than I think I'm seeing. And then my cheapies have stalled, though who knows with cheapies?

Still waiting on my callback from the midwife.


----------



## FTale

FX Cheshire!!


Dill: I saw them and for 10 and 11 dpo your tests look just fine. Doubling time is different for everyone. We are sitting with you with FX for good results from your midwife :hugs:


----------



## Dill

FTale, the most recent pic with the 2 FRERs is 10dpo and 15dpo.


----------



## CheshireDucky

Crossing everything for you, Dill. Hoping for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## FTale

Sorry Dill, I read it wrong, or didn't see all of your posts. I'm going to back and check.

Ok, I saw all of the tests again, just missed the 15dpo part because I love looking at tests pics so much. I think your frer looks good. And it may not be as dark as others but not all tests are the same...especially frer.

Hopefully your midwife calls back already so you can have some solid answers:hugs:


----------



## Dill

It's one page back, it's got two FRERs in it. Now that it's dried, the progression is better and the line isn't too terrible, but it's definitely nowhere near where I'd think it would be! And my [email protected] is definitely lighter than the last two, though like I said, it's a cheapie.

Still waiting to hear from my midwife. It's been over 4 hours now.


----------



## Nixnax

Im out. AF arrived, yet again


----------



## mdscpa

So sorry for AF, nixnax. FX next cycle is the one.


----------



## co_fostermom

Im sorry Nixnax. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Sorry Nix:hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry nix :hugs:


----------



## Dill

:hugs: I'm so sorry, Nix!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Sorry nix x fx for next cycle x


----------



## Dill

I'm miscarrying.

Not sure I want to keep trying. This was my 10th pregnancy and I have only one kiddo. I thought this one was going to stick. I don't know if I can do this anymore.


----------



## Nixnax

Im so sorry to hear this dill. Big big hugs


----------



## mrsmummy2

Dill- once again i am so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ashley2pink

Oh, Dill! I'm so sorry!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Im so sorry dill :-( x all the hugs hunny


----------



## LO4

I'm so sorry dill! :(


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Ahh Dill, I am so sorry to hear that! :-(


----------



## co_fostermom

Ugh...why do these things have to happen? I'm sorry again Dill.


----------



## ToriTami

:hugs: I'm so sorry Dill


----------



## FTale

:cry: So very sorry Dill. :cry:


----------



## CheshireDucky

Sorry for af, nix. :hugs:

Oh no, Dill. I'm so sorry.:hugs::cry:


----------



## mwah_xx

Im so sorry Dill xx


----------



## LO4

My line is not progressing (as faint as two days ago) and I found some brown in my cm :( It doesn't feel like a good sign and I'm so scared right now...


----------



## ashley2pink

Oh, LO4 I hope for a good outcome. :hugs:

AFM, I finally started AF today at 16dpo. I must have ovulated a little bit later than I thought even though OPK's were positive the day before I estimated ov. But not too far off from what I thought.
Ladies, I guess i will see you in December. :cry:
I am super super sad to not be able to try for the next 8 months. This has been so hard! I have felt so crappy the last couple of days, but I hope my moods lift up and I dont think about TTC too much over the next 8 months until I can start TTC again. I think I might check in and maybe comment on these posts from time to time, but I hope to be able to stay off here for the most part. These last few months have been the hardest on me.
Good luck to you all and hopefully none of you will still be ttc when I come back in Dec! Hope you will all be on the pregnancy boards.


----------



## Dill

LO, the brown could be old implantation blood. Hang in there!

Ashley, best of luck to you!


----------



## mdscpa

Oh no *Dill*... Im so sorry.. :cry: :hugs:


*Lo* - let's hope it's just from implantation that just made it's way. Will you be getting a beta?


*Ashley* - goodluck to you hun. FX you'll get a miracle during those 8 months even not TTC'ing. Wish you all the best hun. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hope all will be well LO4 :hugs:

Good luck ashley <3


----------



## LO4

They don't let you do betas here where I live if it's not necessary, so for now I won't have it taken. Went back to look at my test and it became a bit darker than when I first checked it. I'll take another test wirh smu instead and I'm also going to buy other brands of tests cuz I found out that these tests I've been using really don't turn dark. So I'm a bit less worried, and old blood is better rhan new. I had some pink cm three days ago when I first tested positive, so it might be left from that?


----------



## mdscpa

FX that's just it LO. Praying you'll get darker lines on a different test.


----------



## LO4

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=756440

The progress doesn't look too bad on this picture? Took a test with smu that came out darker. But on the picture it's still wet so it might make it look darker than it is or somer. Getting a cb digital done today to ease my mind.


----------



## mdscpa

I left a comment there. I use the same site. There's real progress. :thumbup: Can't wait to see your digi.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Im so very sorry Dill :hugs: xx

Ashley, Im so sorry for af :hugs: xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck LO4 :dust:


----------



## FTale

Ashley:I'm so sorry. I know it's hard to step away. I pray your wait won't be as long as it seems. Take car of yourself and family. And will keep an eye out for your return.:flower:

LO: I see a good progression but I think you should get a different brand as well. FX all is ok though:hugs:


AFM: bfn on 9dpo with Osom no less. So, I'm out. But will be cheering you all on.:happydance::dust:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry for the bfn Ftale. :hugs: Still early though and your chart still looks promising. FX your :bfp: is just a few days away.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hi can I be added please for the 11th xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hi Ladies, I was going to have the month off trying this month as baby would be due Xmas day based on LMP, but we had a moment of passion and when i checked my app it was ovulation day. Im thrilled at the idea of POAS again so looking forward to a few days time!! xxx


----------



## mdscpa

Welcome Michelle. FX you got a Xmas bub in there.


----------



## Poppiebug

Just poking my head in, I've been stalking the thread a bit. Just wanted to say sorry Dill and much love to all those the AF got to this month.

Hoping to be gearing up for O this coming week which is also the week of our 14th Wedding Anniversary. How time flies! 

Sending loads of :dust: to everyone and praying for lots more BFPs!


----------



## LO4

Got a positive cb digital that said 2-3weeks (mid day testing) and I'm 2 weeks past conception tomorrow so the level is obviously fine :) I also tested another brands strip and it was a lot darker than the previous ones. So happy! Now I'll stop testing ;)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Great news LO4! :-D


----------



## mdscpa

That's great news, LO. :yipee: Congrats again and have a H&H 9 mos.


----------



## Lynzylou

I&#8217;m 12dpo today and just tested and I can see a very very faint positive. I&#8217;ve tried taking a photo but it&#8217;s not showing up on the picture. I only had this test a cheapy supermarket one so I think I&#8217;ll nip out later and buy some (lots) more!


----------



## mwah_xx

What fab news LO4!

I finally got my static smiley/pos opk so Im here in the wait! Randomly had ultrasounds this month who said she can see the corpus Leteum so I think I od today.


----------



## mdscpa

FX it gets darker Lynzylou. Goodluck.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fab news LO4. Good luck lynzylou!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Can I be added here? I know it is late. I have tested today at 13 dpo and got a BFP.


----------



## co_fostermom

GL mwah and Poppie! Hope to hear good things Linzylou! 

AFM: CD1 today. :cry: cramps are completely different this time (more like short sharp pains)...started yesterday (I never get cramps or pains before my period).


----------



## phantomfaery1

So sorry fostormom was really rooting for you x defo gonna follow ya till you get your bfp xx  big hugs x


----------



## Flueky88

So sorry co! I hope you get your rainbow next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## mdscpa

Lady_Alysanne said:


> Can I be added here? I know it is late. I have tested today at 13 dpo and got a BFP.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mdscpa

So very sorry CO. :hugs: Your rainbow baby is just a cycle away.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Lady_Alysanne congrats :) 

Cofoster- I'm so sorry :hugs: i was soo hopeful this was it for you!


----------



## Dill

:hugs: I'm sorry, fostermom.

And congrats, Aly!


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats Aly!


----------



## ToriTami

Sorry fostermom :hugs:

I'm 7-8 dpo. I saw brown when I wiped this morning, IB maybe? I did spot a bit the week before AF last cycle. I'm still waiting until at least 10-11 dpo to test.


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Thank you so much everyone. It is still all surreal to me..

I am so sorry fostermom.. :hugs:


----------



## Bre1990

Patiently awaiting AF or BFP... normal cycle 28 days..I'm currently on CD 31


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck bre <3


----------



## co_fostermom

GL Bre!


----------



## co_fostermom

Okay so this AF is off to a completely abnormal start. Cramps are still only one-sided and not intense at all (same as they were about a week ago). Bleeding is getting lighter? It should be super duper heavy right now and getting heavier...like...making me wonder if it will ever stop type heavy in the first 24 hours. I should also be experiencing debilitating cramps right now. 

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Bre1990

I've never had a cyst, but is that maybe what a cyst feels like/does?


----------



## co_fostermom

No...and I have had cysts. I thought I was in the middle of a chemical. I know I don't have any cysts because this was an IUI cycle. It's all just weird.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I've been following, just wondering if you've tried another test Co? I've had a SCH at the start of 2 pregnancies and mistook it for a mc. Fx


----------



## babyoneill

Anyone else 3dpo here wanting a cycle buddy x


----------



## Buttercupbabi

7dpo here and i have a weird ache on my right side in the pelvic region, its affecting my right leg and hurting my knee too? I doubt it has anything to do with anything.

Woke up feeling a little nauceous and sore nipples but if i think back i think they can also be my pre period symptoms i get sometimes a week before AF!

Im trying so hard to wait until Friday to test but this wait is torture!


----------



## mdscpa

Temp drop today. Expecting her tomorrow. :cry: I'm done.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Im so sorry mdscpa x good luck for next cycle x i know its hard x (took 3 years to conceive ds1) but it will happen x


----------



## Mrnmrsm

co_fostermom said:


> Okay so this AF is off to a completely abnormal start. Cramps are still only one-sided and not intense at all (same as they were about a week ago). Bleeding is getting lighter? It should be super duper heavy right now and getting heavier...like...making me wonder if it will ever stop type heavy in the first 24 hours. I should also be experiencing debilitating cramps right now.
> 
> Anyone have any insight?

Could possibly be an ectopic???


----------



## phantomfaery1

Thinking of you fostormom xx lots of hugs xx


----------



## mdscpa

phantomfaery1 said:


> Im so sorry mdscpa x good luck for next cycle x i know its hard x (took 3 years to conceive ds1) but it will happen x


Took us 5 years _(4years NTNP + 1year TTC)_ with DS. I don't think I can wait that long trying for #2 and if we do conceive after 5 years again I'll be 38 then and I never want to picture myself pregnant beyond 35. Not that I care about my looks but it's gonna be risky for me and the baby. I don't know. I just can't handle an irregular period not knowing when I will O and time our BD. It's just so difficult cycle after cycle and no :bfp:

Goodluck everyone. :dust:


----------



## phantomfaery1

mdscpa said:


> phantomfaery1 said:
> 
> 
> Im so sorry mdscpa x good luck for next cycle x i know its hard x (took 3 years to conceive ds1) but it will happen x
> 
> 
> Took us 5 years _(4years NTNP + 1year TTC)_ with DS. I don't think I can wait that long trying for #2 and if we do conceive after 5 years again I'll be 38 then and I never want to picture myself pregnant beyond 35. Not that I care about my looks but it's gonna be risky for me and the baby. I don't know. I just can't handle an irregular period not knowing when I will O and time our BD. It's just so difficult cycle after cycle and no :bfp:
> 
> Goodluck everyone. :dust:Click to expand...

Just remember hun your in with a chance every cycle x there no rrason why it should take that long again x sending all the baby dust x


----------



## mwah_xx

babyoneill said:


> Anyone else 3dpo here wanting a cycle buddy x

Im 1dpo if that works?!


----------



## Pookied8476

mwah_xx said:


> babyoneill said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else 3dpo here wanting a cycle buddy x
> 
> Im 1dpo if that works?!Click to expand...

3dpo here :flower:


----------



## FTale

Sorry Co :hugs: hate that you are going through this. 

:hugs:Mdscpa I get it. If you decided to try again, we'll be here.

Congrats Lady :flower:

Hope all our bfpers are doing okay, sending sticky vibes

Welcome to the new tters and :dust: to those getting ready to test this soon and those starting a new cycle.


I'm 10dpo and still bfn on my osoms with at temp. :coffee: What else is new? I'm tempted to throw in the towel for the rest of the year or try one more time with the help of my RE. I've got 6 days to decide. I need to break financially and mentally but am so old :haha: not sure I have the time anymore. Well, will be thinking about it.

Have a great day no matter what everyone.:flower:


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry about the temp drop as well Ftale. :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

AF got me Saturday. I'm out.


----------



## phantomfaery1

Sorry dreamer x


----------



## Dream143r

For those ready, I've started the May thread.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...s-april-bfns-bring-may-bfps.html#post38905625


----------



## mdscpa

Sorry Dream. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry dream :hugs:

I *think* i got a squinter this morning. I'm trying not to pin too many hopes on it. Will test again tomorrow as only 7dpo today.. :coffee:


----------



## ToriTami

Soooo, I caved. I got a vvfl this morning at 8-9dpo, 10 days past trigger. Hubby saw it too, but it is too light to show up in pics. I'm going to wait a couple days to test again. It could still be the trigger, even though I tested out of my last trigger after 6 days. I didn't test it out this time because I'm low on tests.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck tori :dust:


----------



## co_fostermom

sorry dream...thanks for making the May thread. I'm going to hop on over there for a natural cycle. Hoping that my last two IUIs helped kick my ovulation back into gear. 

So my body was just gearing up...CD2 today. AF got pretty heavy overnight and cramps are intensifying. They feel different this time. More back-centered, still somewhat right-sided, and sharp. I'm gonna keep an "eye" on my right side to make sure the stabbing pains don't get any worse.


----------



## co_fostermom

GL ToriTami...I hope it's not the trigger!!! I tested 8dpo during my first cycle and it was the trigger, but it was out of my system by 9/10dpo. I hope this is the start of your bfp!!!


----------



## mdscpa

Goodluck Tori. FX it's not the trigger and it gets darker and darker.


----------



## Lynzylou

So I&#8217;ve done 4 tests now and they are very dark positives but I am cramping quite a lot all over my tummy, my stomach feels really tight and bloated too so I&#8217;m not getting excited yet!


----------



## susied

Can I please be added to April 11? I think I got a faint pos but want to re-test in another day.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I feel like implantation is happening (according to Google)...
im between 7/8dpo according to fertilityfriend and some other app and my nipples are a little sensitive, a little nauseous and a few niggling cramping and small stabbing pains happening down there!

It could just be my period maybe getting ready but Im really hoping Google is right for once!! 

Sorry to hear about all the BFN! :(


----------



## DragonflyWing

Buttercupbabi said:


> I feel like implantation is happening (according to Google)...
> im between 7/8dpo according to fertilityfriend and some other app and my nipples are a little sensitive, a little nauseous and a few niggling cramping and small stabbing pains happening down there!
> 
> It could just be my period maybe getting ready but Im really hoping Google is right for once!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the BFN! :(

Good luck! Our birth stats are very similar (emcs in 2012 and elcs in 2014), plus I'm also 7-8dpo today. I'm getting twinges, but unfortunately I've had those my last three cycles, and they were not successful. I'll be testing tomorrow. You?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Evening ladies, I have horrible back pains and also pains in my tummy like low down, although earlier it was left and now right, definitely not normal for me. I am 7dpo. 
I am going to start testing like a crazy person from tomorrow I have about 50 cheapies so i do it everytime i go to the toilet haha xxx


----------



## Dill

Fingers crossed that I see a whole new wave of BFPs in the coming days!

:dust:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Ooooh ill join you ladies in testing from tomorrow. Got lots of cheapies too. Im not holding my breathe if im only just getting twinges but i do love to POAS xx


----------



## Buttercupbabi

DragonflyWing said:


> Buttercupbabi said:
> 
> 
> I feel like implantation is happening (according to Google)...
> im between 7/8dpo according to fertilityfriend and some other app and my nipples are a little sensitive, a little nauseous and a few niggling cramping and small stabbing pains happening down there!
> 
> It could just be my period maybe getting ready but Im really hoping Google is right for once!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the BFN! :(
> 
> Good luck! Our birth stats are very similar (emcs in 2012 and elcs in 2014), plus I'm also 7-8dpo today. I'm getting twinges, but unfortunately I've had those my last three cycles, and they were not successful. I'll be testing tomorrow. You?Click to expand...

Oooh yeah we are very similar. I was going to test with a FRER on Friday but ill start tomorrow with the cheapies. I have had sensitive nipples and felt bit nauseous but could be anything


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm so sorry Dream :hugs: xxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

mrsmummy2 said:


> Sorry dream :hugs:
> 
> I *think* i got a squinter this morning. I'm trying not to pin too many hopes on it. Will test again tomorrow as only 7dpo today.. :coffee:

Ooooooooh exciting!!!!! I so hope this is the start of your BFP!!! :dust:
Good luck x


----------



## Bre1990

15 dpo and still BFN and no sign of AF....:(what to do


----------



## Buttercupbabi

This process is driving me insane!

I made sure this that i tried testing at 5 and 6 dpo to make sure my IC weren't showing any evaps and they really didnt! The tests had no lines in sight...

Now 9dpo and this has appeared! 
Can anyone see this?
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 43


----------



## TTC74

I see it buttercup! I think thats the beginning of a line!


----------



## TTC74

I either Od last night or will this morning, I suspect (based on OPK and O pain). Looking forward to joining the TWW.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aah do you think TTC74, im so scared to get my hopes up as I have had evaps before (hence why i made sure i tested really early to rule out a faulty batch) but this is as clear as day! My camera is rubbish though... for a samsung 7 im disppointed lol 

Will definitely make sure to try and test every morning this week now


----------



## Lynzylou

Can you put me down for BFP please


----------



## xxMichellexx

I definitely see a line buttercup but if i were you id POAS about 8 more times today haha xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks babybrain! Im not sure what to make of this mornings test. Ive binned them now to stop analyzing them. 

Good luck buttercup. Im 1dpo behind you. Thought i had a vvvvfl at 7dpo but pretty sure todays 8dpo was bfn :shrug:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I kept touching it because I was so shocked and now when i look at it the line has faded! :( its still there but you have to squint where as before I didn't have to.

This was the last pic I took with a small filter on...
I would try again today but i'm about to head out with the kids!
Boo will try again tomorrow with FMU
 



Attached Files:







9dpo2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 35


----------



## mrsmummy2

I definitely still see the line! Fx :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Tweaked
 



Attached Files:







4CE75FF8-1F0B-4BE2-94F4-48CF4455B699.jpeg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 82


----------



## BabyBrain80

It's still early Mrs, got my fingers crossed. Xxx

Fingers crossed for you too buttercup. I can see that and hope it's the start of a sticky bean xxx


----------



## ToriTami

Congrats Lyn!

I totally see that line Buttercup!

Test this morning was a stark white negative. I caught the tail end of the trigger yesterday:shrug:


----------



## mrsmummy2

ToriTami - hope your bfp is just a few short days away <3


----------



## Dream143r

Buttercupbabi - Weird I can totally see it in the thumbnail. but when i enlarge the pic it disappears. FX it's the start of your BFP. 

TTC74 - Best of Luck!


----------



## twinkle93

Please can I join, had my implant removed 4 weeks ago. Have had negative opks since but missed a few when I was away. Ive been getting dizzy and this was my biggest pregnancy symptom with my daughter. Dont know whether to test in the morning or wait but I dont know when af is even due because of implant removal. 

Ive been stalking this thread for a while, congrats to all the BFP so far this month


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck twinkle!


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats Lynzy!!!!!! 

Buttercup I see that line too! 

GL Twinkle...I'll put you down under the TBD category.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome xxMichellexx


----------



## co_fostermom

Does anyone have any insight as to why my bbt would still be high on CD3? Is that a miscarriage thing?


----------



## Dream143r

co_fostermom said:


> Does anyone have any insight as to why my bbt would still be high on CD3? Is that a miscarriage thing?

Mine takes a couple days to drop sometimes. Take a look at my chart. I'm CD 4 and my temp just did the major dive to pre-O temps this morning.


----------



## xxMichellexx

I wish I was 10dpo already!!!! I had 2 Evaps this morning on my ICs annoyingly. 

Im a bit in limbo, my partner said last night its a good job we didnt properly try this month as I really dont want a Christmas baby, I cant wait to properly try again next month 

We DTD on my ovulation day but he doesnt care/know when I ovulate so Im now conflicted, obviously if we were pregnant he would be happy, but not as happy as he would be next month. 

Damn it


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thanks ladies, hoping this line goes a bit darker tomorrow or Thursday! A little nervous to re-test! These ICs go have evaps a lot! Its annoying xx


----------



## ashley2pink

Buttercup, I hope you are pregnant! Good Luck!
Have you had your TSH retested recently since they put you on a higher dose?


----------



## TTC74

co_fostermom said:


> Does anyone have any insight as to why my bbt would still be high on CD3? Is that a miscarriage thing?

Ditto what dream said. Mine doesnt really hit pre-O status right away as my chart shows.


----------



## mdscpa

I'm out ladies. She arrived yesterday. CD2 now. :(


----------



## mrsmummy2

So sorry mdscpa :hugs:


----------



## Katy78

Hi all. May I join?

Congrats to all the BFPs so far and hugs for those who didn't get pragnant this month. Good luck in May! And good luck to the ones still waiting for a BFP in April.

AFM, no idea what's going on with my body. I started with OPKs on CD 13 and I'm on CD 19 today. All negatives so far. I'm kind of hoping O was early this month and I missed it. It sure feels like I'm post-O.
Put me down under TBD for now, I'll update when I know more.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck katy <3


----------



## ja14

Congrats to the 9 BFP&#8217;s so far!! That is so great. 

I think I&#8217;m definitely out for the month. I started bleeding 2 days after having IUD removed and hasn&#8217;t stopped. Today is the 12th day, but because of the flow I think I might be CD 1 today. This confusion is what I dreaded :/

I&#8217;ll keep checking in of course and I&#8217;ll be sticking around for the May thread.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I tried a tesco HPT this morning and another faint line! 
Ill try and take a photo when my phone is charged - hopefully my camera can pick it up! 

The tesco test have blue dye and ive heard bad reviews but we shall see x


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I took it apart so i could stick it down in my HPT notes!
The photo is a poor quality once sent through email and resized (file too large) 

If you have a laptop you can see it better if you tilt monitor back :haha:
This doesn't give me much hope!!
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.png
File size: 78.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see something buttercup! Ive used the tesco tests and got evaps but its such a skinny grey pencil looking line so I'd say thats the start of something for sure!!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thank you Mrsmummy2! Im still not 100% convinced but im happy to say this 1 was blue and yesterdays one step was pinkish! 

Never knew how stressful taking a test could be!
xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yay! Thats good. Fingers crossed for darker lines soon :dust:


----------



## ToriTami

Ok I think I'm out. TMI, I had heavy spotting last night after BD. This happened last cycle too, I ended up getting AF a couple days later. I'm thinking now that my luteal phase is too short/Low progesterone.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry ToriTami :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

mdscpa - Grrrrrr.

Katy78 - Good Luck! :dust:

Buttercupbabi - I'm seeing some kind of shadow...


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thanks Dream..

This is the IC i took half hour ago... That line came up maybe 2mins later.
FertilityFriend is saying im 9dpo - in my head im 10... its definitely pink in real life and not grey... After today will give myself a few days before re testing and hoping for a better line! I can't just leave it though due to my Hypothyroidism, I need to know asap so I can get my meds upped!!!
 



Attached Files:







10dpo2.png
File size: 115.1 KB
Views: 36


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see it buttercup :happydance:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thank you Mrsmummy2.
Im trying so hard not to get excited but I cant stop smiling!
My nipples are really sensitive today and they were yesterday thats all i can base anything on... I just hope it gets darker by Sat and Sunday xxxx


----------



## phantomfaery1

I see something on that test  frer time?


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Haha I will do Phantom - probably Monday I would be 14/15dpo! FRER scare me though, they are the final test to take for a definite answer!! xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck :)


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm sorry mdscpa. :hugs: 

Oh buttercup I hope this is it for you!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Katy78!


----------



## TTC74

Def see it buttercup! Fingers crossed! 

AFM - I think I Od yesterday. So, now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Summer20

do you mind adding me??? 

i tested on 5/6dpo and 6/7dpo with no luck obv lol

ill test next on saturday when ill be around 9/10dpo


----------



## Summer20

^^ april 14 :)


----------



## Dream143r

Summer20 - Baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## Dill

I see it, buttercup!


----------



## Nixnax

I see it buttercup. I hope it gets darker


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck summer!

Afm.. 9dpo 5pm urine (very diluted) bfn.
DH wanted me to wait til friday but i suddenly just thought meh why not! I was meant to be visiting my friend tomorrow whos just had a baby but with my mc only being last month and thinking im probably out this month i think ill have to postpone :cry:


----------



## xxMichellexx

This is my tweak from today! Dont see anything! Tomorrow it is!!!


----------



## susied

Hey ladies. I got my BFP. Finally confirmed on a FRER. :) Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bre1990

Still waiting for my BFP or AF or maybe I just skipped a cycle??


----------



## MrsP1117

Hi everyone, been quietly following along this month trying to focus my energy on not thinking too much into TTC. Im now officially 2dpo. I purchased the Ava bracelet and thats been interesting. Its still getting to know my body so the O day it predicted was about 4 days before my opk was positive. BD the whole time to have the best shot anyway. We also used preseed. Im hoping to hold out testing until the 21st. I just got a whole box of tests in the mail today. Praying this is our month and sending baby dust to all!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats susied! 
Good luck mrsp & home you get an answer soon either way bre!


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats Susied!

I'm sorry Bre! The answer should come eventually!

Welcome MrsP. I'll put you down for the 21st and I hope relaxing this cycle does it for you!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Summer20!


----------



## TTC74

Can I get added for the 22nd?


----------



## mrsmummy2

10dpo -bfn and a little temp drop. Starting to feel out. Think ill poke my nose into the may thread :shrug:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Oh I'm sorry mrs :hugs: still crossing my fingers x


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks babybrain :hugs:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hope you a BFP soon Mrsmummy2 xxx

Tested 3 times this morning all positives xxx


----------



## FTale

Congrats Buttercup:happydance:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Congrats to all the bfps! 
Also really sorry for those ladies out this month.

I went for an early scan today again and they found 2 yolk sacs in the one sac &#128584; 
One is a lot smaller than the other so sonographer told me when I return back next week there might only be the one there.
 



Attached Files:







E20543A2-F411-41DB-94E7-788A57BEDE42.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## xxMichellexx

oh my gosh how exciting!!!!!


----------



## Bre1990

That is exciting mrandmrs.. congrats Buttercup


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh wow mrnmrsm that's exciting!

Thanks & Congrats buttercup :happydance:


----------



## Dream143r

Mrnmrsm - that's awesome! Would you want twinsies? I think it's more common than people realize when 1 just kinda gets dissolved.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Dream143r said:


> Mrnmrsm - that's awesome! Would you want twinsies? I think it's more common than people realize when 1 just kinda gets dissolved.


Thats what the sonographer said its really common. 
It will be a shock to say the least as theres no twins on either sides of our families. And a struggle too as hubby is starting a new job tomorrow working in Iraq so hell only be home every 8 weeks!


----------



## tbfromlv

CD 44 with 16 days of positive opks and I think I have finally ACTUALLY ovulated! Of course we didn&#8217;t BD last night because we were tired of doing it every day lol hopefully we still caught it. Otherwise I&#8217;ll be starting IVF Mid May. Put me down for April 24 please


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck tb!


----------



## co_fostermom

Wow mrnmrs!!! So, here's a strange story for you: my sister-in-law's husband is a twin but one of them was *I kid you not* conceived a month after the other! Crazier things have happened.

Congrats Buttercup!!!!!!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

GL Tbf!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome TTC74 and GL! I got you down.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thank you Fostermom!
Doing a DIGI on Saturday to have my final answer because its hard to get excited with ICs. I just can't let myself believe this is it :wacko:

Wishing you ladies all the luck xxxxxxxxxx :flower:


----------



## ToriTami

Mrnmrsm :happydance::happydance:

Congrats Suzied!

I messaged my doctor's office about my spotting. The nurse seems to think it's just burst capillaries, but I really don't think that's the case. I'll mention it to my Dr. during my next follicle check. 

Another BFN today as I was expecting. Guess I'll tiptoe on down to the May thread. :arrow:


----------



## Dill

Well, despite a total lack of helpfulness and wild overreaction by my local clinic, I'm going in for thyroid tests today. I'm hoping I get some answers.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck Dill <3


----------



## shelby1090

Hi there DH and I are officially ttc #2. A bit about me, I'm 26 dh is 27 dh is getting out of the US army this month and starting work as a corrections officer here where we are in Colorado. It took us 16 months and a chemical to conceive our DD who is 2.5 end of this month. My transition tootherhood was an absolute nightmare and we didn't want another for a really long time but then dh had to do ten months in Korea and I was basically a single parent for that entire time. After that experience I realized I was a lot stronger than I thought. My DD also weaned at 22 months and is now fully potty trained so I'll get a really nice break from nursing and diapers before another lo arrives. I'm due to ovulate this Sunday but I'm only using a period tracker currently although I get strong ovulation symptoms. Because it took so long with dd I'm not really expecting much this go around. My cycles we're and are regular at 26-28 days with the rare off month due to sickness or stress. Of course I hear all the time about how if take hard to get your first it's easier the second time around. Here's hoping that's the case? I'm coming in at the very end of April as I'll be testing starting the 26th (or 27th if I can hold off) thanks!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Oh wow mrandmrs!!! How exciting !!!  bet ya werent expecting that ! Cant wait for update!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hi Shelby, good luck with ovulation etc!!!! And good luck with the whole journey. It is definitely easier the second time around so I hope it is this way for you (i mean being a parent that is) xxx


----------



## shelby1090

Thanks Michelle! I've been stalking this board for a little bit so it's.fun finally popping in to say hello haha


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Shelby!

Good luck Dill! Hoping all the best for you.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck shelby!


----------



## Dream143r

co_fostermom said:


> Wow mrnmrs!!! So, here's a strange story for you: my sister-in-law's husband is a twin but one of them was *I kid you not* conceived a month after the other! Crazier things have happened.
> 
> Congrats Buttercup!!!!!!!!

Wow that's crazy?! What are the odds of 1. ovulating while preggo then 2. actually catching that second egg. Crazy!


----------



## CheshireDucky

Congrats to the BFPs!
Sorry to those who got AF/BFNs.

Just popping in to get caught up. Waiting to ovulate but I feel like I'm close now! Got some pains and got some EWCM going on so we'll BD tonight and maybe tomorrow. Something feels different this cycle so I'm really really hoping this is it.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck Cheshireducky!


----------



## Trimeka

Awesome to see 11 BFP!!! I'm praying for many more....including mine.


----------



## Pookied8476

Please dont count me out :/ ovulated super late.. Testing from tomorrow cd34(7dpo) congrats to all those with their April bfps :D


----------



## sezzolou

Hi all,
Im 5 days late for my period. Negative tests so far but ive been vey crampy for the last week and today slightly nauseous and achey boobs. Just did another test and i think i can see a slight line. Will be testing again in the morning &#129310;&#127995;&#128522;
 



Attached Files:







C597857F-BD9A-4319-B2C0-27AE981BEE39.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 41


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see something :) Good luck!


----------



## Pookied8476

sezzolou said:


> Hi all,
> Im 5 days late for my period. Negative tests so far but ive been vey crampy for the last week and today slightly nauseous and achey boobs. Just did another test and i think i can see a slight line. Will be testing again in the morning &#129310;&#127995;&#128522;

Thats going to be more noticeable in the morning :D good luck hun


----------



## Dill

Dream143r said:


> co_fostermom said:
> 
> 
> Wow mrnmrs!!! So, here's a strange story for you: my sister-in-law's husband is a twin but one of them was *I kid you not* conceived a month after the other! Crazier things have happened.
> 
> Congrats Buttercup!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow that's crazy?! What are the odds of 1. ovulating while preggo then 2. actually catching that second egg. Crazy!Click to expand...

That happened to a coworker of mine! She had a period every month she was pregnant, and managed to get a 2nd baby going about a month into her initial pregnancy. She gave birth to two healthy kiddos at the same time, but one was a month premature!


----------



## shelby1090

I see something on that test for sure!


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies,

Took a clearlue and a clearblue digi and both positive!
Theres no denying it now, just want to thank you all for your comments and taking the time to read my post.

I wish you all the luck and baby dust in the world xxx :flower:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo22.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats buttercup! <3


----------



## BabyBrain80

Looking lovely Buttercup, I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

So I don't even know if I will end up testing in April at this rate. I should have been ovulating about now but I had a really odd period. It lasted 14 days and was very very light and on/off, like there was spotting in the am and nothing in afternoon or evening and vice versa. Never had anything like it before. Don't know if O will just be delayed or if it will even happen so I will keep an eye on the OPK's but the one I took yesterday was very negative! Lol

Congrats to the bfp's that I've missed, sorry for those that got af and good luck for your next cycle :dust:

Good luck to those still to test :dust:


----------



## Dream143r

sezzolou - Def see a line! FX :dust:

Dill - Wow! 

Buttercupbabi - Love a good digi first thing in the morning! Congrats.

BabyBrain80 - Arg - Very annoying. I hope everything sorts out itself. You're always welcome with us over on the May thread but FX you O soon and get get an April test date in there.


----------



## sezzolou

My test this morning was no darker. Im now 6 days late for my period. Will try testing each morning and cancel my smear thats booked for Monday just incase &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







C1B4F040-3F0C-4594-8521-8D0357107C83.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## elmum

Hi! Please add me to April 15! Thanks!!


----------



## shelby1090

Congratulations buttercup and sezzolou!! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats sezzolou!


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats Buttercup!!!! How exciting! 

BabyBrain I'm sorry this cycle has been weird for you. I had a period like that during my first IUI cycle....I just figured it was because I hadn't ovulated in so long that my body couldn't handle life that month. I didn't ovulate (with the drugs) until Day 19 of my cycle. 

Sezzolou - I see a line on that cheapie test.


----------



## co_fostermom

I find it really funny that no one is scheduled to test today. Personally, Friday the 13th has been historically a very lucky day for me lol.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha! I darent test on a day like today. It makes me slightly anxious:haha:


----------



## co_fostermom

mrsmummy :haha:


----------



## shelby1090

Fostermom I'm hoping today is lucky for us! I'm due to O on Sunday so we are on the baby dance train all weekend haha


----------



## Dream143r

co_fostermom said:


> I find it really funny that no one is scheduled to test today. Personally, Friday the 13th has been historically a very lucky day for me lol.

lol we're going to BD today even though it's no where near O time. I think it's good luck too!


----------



## CheshireDucky

co_fostermom said:


> I find it really funny that no one is scheduled to test today. Personally, Friday the 13th has been historically a very lucky day for me lol.

Haha! Didn't even notice that one. 

Hoping for some luck today in that I O! The line yesterday was suuuuuuper close in that I probably should have tested at night. 

I keep waking up an hour/hour and a half before my temp time so this morning I didn't even bother to do it. I should have temped early but my half-asleep brain didn't think about it. Thank goodness for my OPKs!


----------



## BabyBrain80

co_fostermom said:


> Congrats Buttercup!!!! How exciting!
> 
> BabyBrain I'm sorry this cycle has been weird for you. I had a period like that during my first IUI cycle....I just figured it was because I hadn't ovulated in so long that my body couldn't handle life that month. I didn't ovulate (with the drugs) until Day 19 of my cycle.
> 
> Sezzolou - I see a line on that cheapie test.


Thanks x You know I did wonder if It could be due to not ovulating last cycle. My body has been majorly messed up since my dec mc. ( My hcg dropped very slowly, I'm sure I had some retained tissue which passed a couple of bleeds ago) so it was my first decent cycle, got a surge, bd at the right times but still bfn. Don't temp so don't know for sure but I did read about a few people not ovulating and having long drawn out periods. I have also read about prenatals (pregnacare) having an affect on ovulation....delaying/missed. Could be anything....or nothing lol

So as ever, we shall just have to wait and see!


----------



## sezzolou

Ok... now im really confused. Im 21 DPO, 7 days late for my period and feeling pregnant. Had around 9 days of cramps on and off and nausea. Had a couple of vvf positives and now this morning got this! Im going to ring Drs on Monday morning. Worried it could be ectopic or maybe its just a missed period? Im baffled :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







3C4E3727-0ABC-4E12-89CC-B2DE9FC060AC.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsmummy2

Possibly not enough hormone to pick up on a digi yet. My digi was negative then 2 days later i got a faint positive


----------



## sarah34

Hi can I join please? I just did a frer with fmu, can you see anything? In person there is the faintest of lines but I cant get it to show on the photo!
 



Attached Files:







6A59EE0F-2ECC-4FA2-A8DF-136050094A2A.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 28









6A01893C-7833-4B09-890E-5DD24A4E46AF.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## sezzolou

I think i am just going to try and stop obssessing and constantly testing and just assume i am pregnant for now despite what the digital said. Ive just compared the last 3 tests over 3 days and i think theres a slight progression on the cheepies. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







F5377DBF-8E80-4A58-AEFB-65222B693D95.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck :dust:
Definitely see those lines!


----------



## sezzolou

sarah34 said:


> Hi can I join please? I just did a frer with fmu, can you see anything? In person there is the faintest of lines but I cant get it to show on the photo!

I cant see it on the pics but mine were the same until i was 5 days late for my period. FX for you


----------



## BabyBrain80

Good luck sezz and Sarah! It's horrible when these tests mess with your head. I really hope both of your lines progress and you can get out of limbo.

:dust:


----------



## shelby1090

Sezzolou I see lines espe on Friday and Saturday without any squinting or anything! Deffo see progression so I'd say congrats are in order!!


----------



## phantomfaery1

Digis dont turn positive till you get a pretty decent line on a cheapie first


----------



## co_fostermom

Sezzolou I see lines on all three tests - they are pretty faint, so I doubt a digi would pick it up yet. Don't lose hope. :) 

Welcome Sarah34. I'll put you as testing tomorrow.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Hello ladies! Hope all is well with all of you.&#10084;&#65039; Congrats to all the BFPs! I&#8217;m sorry to all the ones AF got. /:

AFM - I am on CD 13, not sure I&#8217;ve ovulated or if I will within the next couple of days. My last cycle was only 22 days so everything is just really up in the air right now. I&#8217;m taking a very lax approach to TTC this month. Still BDing every other day during the mid weeks of my cycle, but no tracking ovulation of any kind. Hopefully the lack of stressing will be just we need!&#10084;&#65039; Good luck to all that will be testing soon!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck try!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn 13dpo and 2 temp drops. Think I'm out. :cry:

Expect AF will show tomorrow. Onto next month :coffee:


----------



## sezzolou

Im happily convinced now :happydance: you can put me as a positive please x
 



Attached Files:







C2F66A87-93E9-4604-B451-F17DC449B0D2.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladies hope ya don't mind me joining late!

Congrats to all with BFP's xx

Big Hugs for all who got AF xx

Tested today BFN - dpo12 but huge temp spike (rise)!!! I'll Probably wait to see if AF is late now before I test again. Which will be Wednesday coming!

My Ovulation Chart

Good Luck Everyone xx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Love that line sezz! Congrats again x

Mrs, Im so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Lovely Line Sezz!!!

I am out too, i have started spotting today with some AF cramps and it explains the complete bitch ive been for the past 2 days!! 

On to may it is!!!! xxx


----------



## phantomfaery1

Congrats sezz yay!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ok, I dont actually think I am out, I think I may have had a BFP this morning. Will confirm tomorrow xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

So did the spotting stop Hun! Do update tomoz good luck fingers crossed xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yes it was only a tiny bit on my tissue yesterday but I just presumed it would carry on. Nothing there this morning so took a test and the line came up! Im in total shock I totally thought I was out! Xx


----------



## Bre1990

AF arrived for me 9 days late. Must have o'ed late...alright I'm happy woofta that was a long wait....
Congrats sezz 
Baby dust to the ones still waiting :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats Sezz! GL Michelle!


----------



## co_fostermom

So sorry Bre! :hugs:


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome xXxJessicaxXx!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Michelle if There's a line its a BFP congrats xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ive just done a digital and I am most definitely pregnant!! I feel terrible as i had a couple of drinks last night as i thought i was out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ah man I am over the moon xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Congratulations Hun xx


----------



## CheshireDucky

Congrats Michelle and sezz! H&H 9 mo!

AFM - No confirmed ovulation yet on CD 16. Lots of EWCM, positive OPKs, but little to no ovulation cramping. Hoping to get a spike in temp Monday or Tuesday. This is all a bit odd for me.


----------



## shelby1090

Conrats sezz and Michelle! I'm due to O today. I'm a little upset because although DH and I have baby danced every other day we were supposed to last night since I'm due to O but after loading and unloading and unpacking after our move we were so sore and tired it didn't happen. I'm hoping our BDing from the day before and hopefully BDing today will be enough to catch the egg but for some reason just feel really...down about this month. It's our first month actively ttc and it took so long with our first I just don't think it's going to happen :(


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sending lots of :dust: shelby !


----------



## TTC74

Congrats Michelle and Sezz! 

5 dpo here and counting down the days!


----------



## shelby1090

Thanks Mrsmummy :)


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;m 4dpo today (according to FF).. I&#8217;ve had a lot of twinges all day and this evening I had some light pink when I wipe. I want to be hopeful for IB, but 4dpo is awfully early. I&#8217;ve had SOOOO many positive OPKs this cycle.. do you think it&#8217;s possible? I&#8217;m more sad, really because this cycle has been so weird already. Ugh


----------



## TTC74

Relating tb. Im 5/6 DPO and I got a weird line on a first signal but Im sure its just an Evap this early. Sigh.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm out, AF showed up yesterday. Good luck to all!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn. AF due today. waiting:coffee:


----------



## TTC74

Im SUPER early and apparently delusional. Can I get input on a test from this morning? Straight out of camera and fully saturated.
 



Attached Files:







E739016E-D15C-499A-87E9-E345E4F94192.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 26









8A0F0AA0-3B5D-4546-915B-3BB112D83C24.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## AdocTTC

I see a faint line on the second one!!


----------



## AdocTTC

I'm 8dpo. AF comes 4/22. If you could put me down &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Katy78

Okay, I guess I had a very early O and I missed it. AF showed up today. I guess that's good as I thought this cycle would go on and on and it was the opposite of that...


----------



## InDueTime89

Im out. Congrats to all the BFPs out there and good luck to those still trying. I wont ttc again until next year. Tons of baby dust to u all!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

My test this morning. No denying it but i feel very paranoid about this pregnancy and it not sticking! 3 weeks 6 days today.... xx


----------



## Pookied8476

Anyone see anything? X
 



Attached Files:







E3109010-1375-4A43-9042-FEE701EBAF24.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Congrats everyone with your BFP
And big hugs for everyone with your BFN :(

Michelle, I am 3weeks and 6days too!
We're due on the same day xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Congrats to everyone with BFP xx

Big hugs to all who got AF xx

And good luck to everyone still waiting for BFP/AF xx

Michelle looks good Hun and u had spotting good sign bubz is sticking. So what is your due date!!! 25/12/2018???? If not I'm not far of an I! (And buttercupbabi) xx

Doing early first response in morning! If temps still up or rising. xx

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yes my due date is christmas day!!! What are the chances hey???? True about the spotting, I hadnt thought of it like that, and i feel its a good line for 13dpo but as the IC's are so stupidly faint it made me worry! 

Buttercup bring on the christmas babies hey!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Love it same for me if I conceived this cycle! I'm praying so hard lol and yer don't be worried Hun u need to be stress free and relaxed. Congrats again and H&H 9 months to all with there BFP's. Defo a good line for dpo13 Hun and yer ignore the faintness of internet cheapies there crap and not as sensitive as they make out. xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats Michelle! How exciting! 

Welcome AdocTTC! 

I'm sorry for everyone who had their bfn and :witch: so far. :hugs: 

Shelby, don't be too down on yourself. Sprem last up to 5 days, which is why OPKs are helpful, because they can tell us when our fertile window opens. If you do conceive, you're just more likely to have a girl. :pink:


----------



## shelby1090

Ok well DH left last night to head back to our old house. He's staying there until he finishes his training as he can commute but can't from our new apartment. Won't see him until next weekend and our DD (and myself) are taking it hard. He just got home from a ten month stint in Korea back in mid Feb so having him gone again is just so sad for us. According to my app I was due to O yesterday and we BDd every other day and on the day. Here's hoping! DD is either A) dealing with some intense allergies or b) coming down with a cold. Pretty sure it's A but it made for a terrible night's sleep last night. 
So I'm not using OPKs or temping currently so sort of going off cm and my period tracking app. This morning after I went to the bathroom I wiped and it was a huge load of ewcm, clear and stretchy( slightly yellowish?) but when I checked internally it was white and creamy not stretchy. Does this mean it's likely I O'd yesterday? If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'll be starting OPKs next month but my cycle is pretty regular at 26-27 days


----------



## elmum

So many BFPs! Congrats to all. 
Looks like I&#8217;m out this month. AF hasn&#8217;t shown yet, but after a faint BFP on Friday, clear BFNs. :( boo!


----------



## co_fostermom

It sounds like you probably O'd yesterday but honestly, bodies are all different and you can have any number of things happen all in one day.


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm sorry elmum. :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

CheshireDucky - I'd say you're for sure 1DPO, congrats and GL in the TWW. :dust:


----------



## shelby1090

co_fostermom said:


> Congrats Michelle! How exciting!
> 
> Welcome AdocTTC!
> 
> I'm sorry for everyone who had their bfn and :witch: so far. :hugs:
> 
> Shelby, don't be too down on yourself. Sprem last up to 5 days, which is why OPKs are helpful, because they can tell us when our fertile window opens. If you do conceive, you're just more likely to have a girl. :pink:

I only just saw this! Yea I guess I worry somehow we don't fit that model and DHs sperm only last like a day or something haha just silly worrying.


----------



## ToriTami

:happydance:Congrats to the new BFPs:happydance:


----------



## CheshireDucky

Dream143r said:


> CheshireDucky - I'd say you're for sure 1DPO, congrats and GL in the TWW. :dust:

I was so happy to see that temp spike today!


----------



## shelby1090

Well DD has a cold which means me having a cold isn't far away. Of course right when dh leaves for the week, isn't that how it always goes? Blegh.


----------



## Flueky88

Well testing the 2nd time this month will be a no go. Due to immense stress my O was delayed. Not really have fertile cm right now, so I have no idea when it'll happen. 

Good luck to the future testers!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

My temp dropped big time this morning so not gonna bother testing as AF will be hear today or tomorrow. I'm kinda shocked TBH as still no Pms. xx


----------



## TTC74

My chart is looking good! Super exciting!


----------



## Dream143r

TTC74 - I agree. Looking Good!!!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Hey everyone, i'm back after a hiatus! Hubby and I decided to take everything super easy this month, since we knew our BD schedule wouldn't be great due to travel/me being out of town. Thus why my chart looks terrible....I have barely temped and just guessed my O day based on OPK's. We just BD'd when we could. (It has been quite relaxing, I will say!)

SUPER happy to see so many BFP's so far though! Congrats everyone!
Trying to remain optimistic that we still have a shot.

Moving my first test date to the 20th, :thumbup: since it seems I may have O'd earlier than expected.


----------



## mwah_xx

Ooh Lulu we od the same day - FX for us both.

The TWW is a drag....


----------



## svcaraher

Gonna call it a :bfn: this month and move on over to May.

Fx to everyone!!


----------



## APG1992

Hey everybody, Can I join? I am currently TTC baby #4 and today makes 2dpo on cycle #1. Looking to test somewhere between April 28 (13dpo) - April 30 ( 15dpo). &#128522;


----------



## CheshireDucky

Sorry to those who got AF.

Hello to those joining!

:dust: to those of us in our TWW or about to be.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck for all ladies joining and in the tww.

Afm -still waiting for AF. Bfn at 14dpo, currently 15dpo (cd32) temps still up... just waiting :coffee:


----------



## Dill

Is there a May group up yet?


----------



## mrsmummy2

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...day-hopefuls-april-bfns-bring-may-bfps-4.html

There it is Dill :)


----------



## mme

Hi ladies
Congratulations to all who got their bfp this month, I was due to test 3rd which would have been 2 days before af was due but af came early on my test date, I now plan to test 29th which will make me 12dpo and also my anniversary, fingers crossed


----------



## Dill

mrsmummy2 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...day-hopefuls-april-bfns-bring-may-bfps-4.html
> 
> There it is Dill :)

Thanks, mummy! We're not necessarily trying this cycle, but since we're also not using protection, I may as well hop on over there just in case. :shrug:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck mme & dill <3


----------



## Dream143r

TTC74 - I'm hoping that's your implantation dip today.


----------



## Trimeka

i felt the worse cramps I've ever felt in the middle of the night last night (around 1230 am) i mean it woke me out of my sleep but it only last for a few seconds. i was sure AF was going to be here today but nope. I test in a couple of days, AF is set to start on the 21st I have short cycles...always have. My FX but I'm not feeling positive at the moment.

Have any of you ladies experienced this type of sudden pain?


----------



## HopefulVR

Hi everyone! Lots of new faces around here. Ive been ttc for a full year now.. was very active on these boards this time last year. After we found out DH has a low sperm count (vasectomy reversal didnt go as well as we hoped), I stopped posting so much. 

We are on a wait list to start IVF in the next 6 months, but are still actively trying. 

Yesterday was 8/9 dpo, and I wanted to have a glass of wine, so decided to use a frer first.. just to check. 

Do you mind having a look for me? At first the second line turned white, but then it caught something.

So,I did what every poas Addict would do, and tore it apart. 

I made sure to take pictures before ripped apart ( and within time limit) .. while ripped apart.. and 12 hours later.

Sorry to intrude like this. I just love the support I found here a year ago, and was hoping to find it again today.


----------



## HopefulVR

Here are the photos.
 



Attached Files:







80B8E884-4C13-4BB4-B1B9-A1E8027E5EC1.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 56









0C49C285-EDE1-463C-93DE-C6BC7BB7244B.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 44









80F94FF1-9DC5-4D18-AFB5-A5D770F003EB.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Trimeka

HopefulVR said:


> Here are the photos.

Looks like a vvvvfl to me!


----------



## HopefulVR

I wish the upload picked it up better.. but Im glad you can see it. Im just concerned whether or not its an indent.. 

When the urine went across, the test line turned white. 

Then it caught something. But Im not convinced its not because of the indent in the test where the line should be. If that makes any sense lol


----------



## shelby1090

I see something on the test once it's apart and then later but it's too blurry on my phone to see anything on the first pic. Really hope it's a sticky bean and you get a fab line soon Hopefully!


----------



## TTC74

I had cramps this morning and almost vomited this morning. Fx for signs of implantation.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hopeful- I think I can see something! I hope it becomes clearer soon!


----------



## Mum2cubs

Hello ladies i would like to join you all. I am 11 dpo today and still haven't tested. My tests will be here today or tomorrow. And then I will test! Af is due the 21st. I feel like my symptoms have been very promising. Hungry, thirsty, bloating, fatigue, gas, burping alpt, vivid dreams, sore breasts, I have not dried up this cycle as I normally do. 
I feel like I am pregnant and feel as I did with my other 4 pregnancies. So if I don't see a line when I test I will believe I am out and waiting for af. Fingers crossed. Lots of baby dust for all


----------



## Mum2cubs

And I forgot to mention my temps have been 98.1 and above usually I run around 97. So I hope this is another sign


----------



## Alligator

Hopeful - I see that clearly. Looks like my first VVVVFL did with this pregnancy! Similar story too, was going to a friends' house and knew we would have wine so I tested just in case...well, wouldn't you know, a positive test! Good luck!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm out ladies! CD1! Good luck to all those waiting.. hope you get your bfps.


----------



## Mum2cubs

I will be testing today 12dpo or 11 lol going with 12dpo. Saved my fmu my tests are due to come around noon today. I'll keep you ladies posted with results.


----------



## Dream143r

TTC74 - Temp back up, very nice looking little dip. When are you testing?


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hopeful, fingers crossed this is the start of your BFP! I'm not a fan of frer anymore as they always seem to show a thin line for me, I'm not sure if it's just the test line showing for some reason or I still had a bit of left over hcg from mc months ago (I had some issues) but it should be gone by now. Anyway, good luck and get some different tests in too! :dust:


----------



## tbfromlv

Had my pre-treatment (IVF) ultrasound yesterday and even though I&#8217;m only 8dpo, I&#8217;m considering myself out. My lining was only 6.36mm so I essentially have no chance of successful implantation. Because of when I start meds, I won&#8217;t be testing until June- see some of you (hopefully not!) over there when it&#8217;s made! Heck I might start that board myself!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry to hear that tb. Good luck!


----------



## Mum2cubs

Oh my!! It's been a busy day with the kids. my tests didn't come, so it has to be tomorrow. I was frustrated, am frusted..... Lol hopefully another sign hahaha. But I can't wait any longer I have saved yesterday's fmu pee and then again today. So here I sit at Wal-Mart with my Dr pee cup lmao! I hope I am not the only crazy one. I drove 45 mins soo freaking bloated I had to unbutton my pants my breasts feel huge and hurt and I have to pee again.

I'm going in to buy tests and tampons. Ughh fingers crossed ladies I am testing yesterday's pee first as it had a lid and I left today's at home. Let the testing begin!!!! Did i forget to say it's 7:30 pm my time.
 



Attached Files:







20180419_192719.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rhiannon137

Waiting!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Hopeful...I see something on the open test, but air can cause pink eval lines. GL I hope this is it for you! 

I'm so sorry mrsmummy! :hugs:

Dill...will be glad to see you over in the May thread! 

AFM - sorry I've been MIA the last day or two...been super busy with getting our house ready...so many projects. It's starting to get tiring. That being said, if I don't update the thread for a few days at a time over the next couple of weeks, please don't be offended. It's simply because I am so busy in the real world that I don't have time for the forum.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome APG1992.


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Mum2cubs


----------



## pamg

I'm going to test tomorrow morning if af hasn't arrived. My cycles are normally 26-28 days. I'm on day 28 today & have had light brown spotting since the evening of day 26 which I'm wondering if it could be implantation spotting as I've never had a period so slow starting! I had bad period paid day 26 in the evening too which stopped by morning.


----------



## mwah_xx

I came, I tested, and eeeek!
 



Attached Files:







BCC8DA91-0EB1-4BC8-A922-08282EE7A93B.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 20









2E6805D3-B1CF-4304-9807-0B15A5D7131E.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats!!


----------



## Pookied8476

Driving me nuts! Asda test! Top one 3 hour hold and bottom is todays fmu! Frer is todays a 1.5 hour hold and diluted wee and I think its negative :/
 



Attached Files:







6C8F10E2-023E-4CD5-AB30-D154C763A5A8.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 37









44E2BF71-CC18-4CA9-9C92-93C0EA4D4656.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Dream143r

mwah_xx - Congrats!! H&H 9 months to you.

Pookied8476 - I think I see a shadow on the top cheapie...


----------



## denensita

Hello ladies! I cave in and tested on 14th this month (two days before the witch) and It came out :bfp: 
I've been testing every other day just to be sure, and have my first appointment for 27th. Lots of baby dust to all of you :dust:
 



Attached Files:







index.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 30


----------



## shelby1090

Congrats ladies who got their bfp!! So exciting &#129303;

Pookied8476 I feel like I see a shadow on the cheapies..


----------



## Trimeka

Did a test this morning tmu....bfn. af suppose to start tomorrow.


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats Mwah and Denensita!!!! So exciting! 

Pookied hang in there. 

Trimeka...I'm sorry for the bfn. Remember, you're not out til the :witch: shows!


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Hopeful - really hope your next test reveals a line!

Mwah - SO happy for you! We are cycle day buddies so I should test soon I guess! 

Trimeka, sorry for the bfn. Hang in there. 

Pookied, can't wait to see another test!

AFM - I am somewhere between 10-13 dpo. I do not know if I can trust my FF crosshairs, since I missed so many temp days (not too mad about it, since it made this cycle more relaxing). Had my LH surge 13 days ago (around noon). But with all the traveling and taking Femara, my temps have been all over the place. Let's just say I will be taking tampons AND pregnancy tests with me on our trip this weekend. No idea what to expect with no symptoms besides some nipple sensitivity. Luteal length has never been longer than 14 days, so I should get my answer soon, regardless.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hey ladies!

I was going to be testing today according to FF as I would have been about 10DPO today, but my cycle has been way off this month! My chart is all kinds of crazy.. AF was super long and stupid... and no crosshairs yet but I think I O'd on the 14th (CD18) so I should technically be about 6DPO now? I don't know.. It's made me go cross-eyed and I'm a little unsure about the delay between O and temp spike! I read that some women have a 3 day delay between O and progesterone kicking in to raise that basal temp, but I've never had that before on the months that I've charted! So who knows what's going on now!
The only silver lining is, as least I've been too confused about O and my dates so I didn't notice the first week of the TWW go by :thumbup: :winkwink: So now I only have 5 days to wait! (Who am I kidding.. I'll start in 3 days) 

 My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MrsP1117

Hi everyone! Not ready to call it just yet but got this line late morning after a 4 hour hold. This would be our first. About 10dpo, sore breasts are about the only symptom. Cant wait to rest again in the morning! Fx and baby dust to all!
 



Attached Files:







3607C5AD-F83A-421E-9EA6-DB41DE99F508.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## shelby1090

That's a great positive for 10dpo!! Congrats MrsP!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahh great line mrsp! Fx for a darker line over the coming days!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations for the bfp's! 

I finally have a positive opk today after a rather weird cycle so far. Looks like I won't be testing in April so I'm moving over to the May thread. 

Sorry to those that got af and lots of :dust: for those still to test x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

MrsP1117 said:


> Hi everyone! Not ready to call it just yet but got this line late morning after a 4 hour hold. This would be our first. About 10dpo, sore breasts are about the only symptom. Cant wait to rest again in the morning! Fx and baby dust to all!

That's no squinter! Congrats!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

Congratulations MrsP!


----------



## marvstee

Can I be added? Im testing 29/4 after Letrozole + Pregnyl.
Congrats to everyone who is pregnant :)!


----------



## Trimeka

I'm starting to think my lp is changing. My cycle was 4 days late last month and I don't feel af starting today. Longer lp would be a good thing I just hate that it's getting my Hope's up. Lol I think I'll wait to test in 3 days.


----------



## MrsP1117

Happy Saturday! Showing some great progression from yesterday to today. I tried a digi and it showed negative. That was a bummer but I dont think there is any mistaking the lines in the FRER. I will keep testing until I go to the doc Monday. I had a scheduled checkup anyway so I am hoping they will test as well. Baby dust to you all. Still cant believe it is real happening but we are so thrilled.
 



Attached Files:







ECE1E247-BDD3-4B44-AE82-434EDDC72EF8.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## TTC74

11 DPO Test. I dont think I see anything. Fx for tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







16DDEBCB-6468-4C17-8F4F-437964DBE1DA.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TryTryAgainn

CD 20 for me.. last cycle was only 22 days as I&#8217;m still not regulated from coming off BC in Feb.. I am thinking I&#8217;m about 8 DPO.. I had some cramping yesterday and just had some brown spotting when I wiped earlier. I am PRAYING that this is implantation and not the start of AF again..


----------



## mwah_xx

LuLu thank you - have you tested yet????


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO. Swear I see something but not sure. So, Im calling it a bfn.
 



Attached Files:







F6659986-9D1F-45F2-97E3-115B026A3DAF.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## shelby1090

So, I'm really struggling. When we we're ttc our DD it took a long time. The month I conceived was the month I got my weight below 190lbs for the first time in over a year. I gained only 25lbs with the pregnancy and lost it all through anxiety immediately following birth. Then nursing really kicked in and I gained 15 back. I got back to prebaby weight while my.husband was away in Korea but now that he's home, I've gained it all back (he has terrible habits bc he can eat whatever and not gain). Now I keep telling myself I'll never get pregnant again if I don't lose the weight again. I've struggled with body image for a long time and my husband gets upset when I talk to him about it because he genuinely loves and finds me beautiful no matter my size. I'm getting back to clean eating this week and I'm going to make it a goal to walk every day but I'm terrified I'll never keep the weight off and I'll never get pregnant again because of it. Sorry for ranting on and on I don't have anyone else.tomsay this stuff too. My only close gf got weightloss surgery to help with her pcos and has lost like 40 pounds in 3 months and her einam stuck at 200 pounds and 5'8". Indealt with anorexia in middle and high school and have to be very careful with restrictive diets or over exercise bc it's so easy to slip back.into that unhealthy mindset. I'm healthy. Physical recently showed that. Why can't I just.love myself the way I am?


----------



## co_fostermom

Congrats MrsP!!!! That's super exciting! 

Aw Shelby....:hugs: I think every woman struggles with self-image at least once in her lifetime, and for many, it's a lot more than once. Have you heard of Optavia? It's an excellent optimal health program that can be tailored to your goals. I've been on it and had more success with weight loss and my health in three months than I've had in years. Either way, we're here for you. :flower:


----------



## co_fostermom

CD15 here. Yesterday I had some very light spotting. Still no positive OPKs yet though. Not sure why I'd be spotting but it was accompanied with some minor cramping so I'm hoping ovulation is near. BDing isn't happening as frequently as I'd like though because the house projects are starting to really wear on us. We did BD CD13 though, so I'm hoping the swimmers last long enough if we don't get to dtd again today or tomorrow.


----------



## shelby1090

Thanks fostermom I've just been more down about it recently than usual. Is optavia an app? I'll definitely check it out! And good luck getting some BD time in! I know we struggled with that this month because of our big move.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck with the weightloss shelby. I'm trying to lose too.. i lost 54lbs already (between 2015 and 2017) but have been yoyo-ing the same 14lbs for over 12 months :( 
I've vowed tomorrow i will start. Monday, new week, new habits. I'm trying to follow the slimming world plan (i used to calorie count,but i got soo hungry all the time!!) Slimming world was super easy and i lost the 10lb in 4 weeks :)
I want to start working out again too. I dont want to go into a pregnancy being over weight (again) will still be ttc of course but hoping to have a small gain during the pregnancy.


----------



## shelby1090

I was 189 for the first twenty weeks of DDs pregnancy. Then gained 25 in the last twenty weeks. I was considered overweight already. For my height I'd have to lose like over 40 pounds to be a "healthy" bmi but personally I don't believe in the bmi system. I'm meal planning this week and I'm going to walk everyday or use weights inside if I can't walk due to weather. Just need to get back on track! I'd love to be close to 180 for my.next pregnancy but we will see!


----------



## co_fostermom

Optavia is a mail order meal plan that comes with a coach and everything. I can get you more info if you'd like.


----------



## shelby1090

Cool I looked it up definitely sounds intriguing!


----------



## AmyGibb1997

Unfortunately Ive had an early miscarriage, so my BFP is no more....


----------



## shelby1090

I'm so sorry Amy &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Shelby - me too. My bmi is 36 i think at the mo.. but im only 5ft 2 so that doesnt help haha. I want to lose around 20lbs, but realistically need to lose 40.

Amy- I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Oh no AmyGibb1997, I'm so sorry


----------



## Dream143r

shelby1090 & mrsmummy2 - I'm here to be your cheerleader if you want or need one! I've lost 23lbs since February 1st. Def not easy for sure but worth it. I'm only 3lbs away from a healthy/normal BMI. Each day that passes I feel more physically prepared to accept a pregnancy (should it even happen). I didn't realize how much the 2 could relate. 13 more lbs to my goal weight. Happy to talk nutrition and exercise if you want when you're ready.

TTC74 - I desperately want to see something but I don't. I'm not giving up on your cycle just yet though. Your chart still looks so good!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah well done Dream! How have you done it?


----------



## shelby1090

That's awesome dream! I seem to be able to drop the first twenty or so pretty easily with diet and exercise but then I slip back into terrible habits. I'm sure I can get back to pre baby weight within two or three months if I don't get pregnant and have to adjust anything. I'd love to be in the 160s for my next pregnancy but that goal feels SO unattainable. I've got groceries and meal planned for this week since my husband and the car will be gone from today until Thursday night. I'm hoping by going a week with clean eating I can pull back from my addiction to food. Thanks for the support ladies.


----------



## Trimeka

I'm waiting to test still no af. I have a throbbing headache today and was up all night with upset stomach. I want to wait since my lp is changing. Don't count me out yet!


----------



## Lady_Alysanne

I am so sorry amy :hugs:


----------



## phantomfaery1

So sorry amy :-(


----------



## Dream143r

mrsmummy2 said:


> Ah well done Dream! How have you done it?

Trying my best to keep my body in ketosis (very low carbs, no sugar - but certain fruits allowed) I'm also working out 4 times a week. A bootcamp sort of class. So cardio, boxing and weight training mix. Drinking tons and tons of water.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Makes me tired just reading that :haha:
Not sure i could cope with low carb.
Ive restarted slimming world today and managed some exercise. 6 months ago i was doing 3 hrs at the gym and a small workout was hard work :dohh: my legs ache already!


----------



## shelby1090

I made up a meal plan Saturday and did groceries yesterday. Meal prepped a bit to make it easy. Plugged everything into chronometer and I'm sitting around 1400cal/day and meeting over 92% of my nutritional needs with what I've made. Walking to the library today for family story time with DD. Really looking forward to getting back on the wagon. Also 8 dpo today and really had to fight not to test haha! I really want to wait until 10dpo of possible. I got positives with my chemical and with DD three days before AF so I think that's a safe day to test for me. DH graduates the corrections academy Thursday so how amazing would it be to surprise him with a BFP our first month trying?! One can hope I guess lol


----------



## Trimeka

So sorry Amy. My prayers are with you.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

I posted a few days ago on CD 20 and said I was having some brown spotting when I wiped that night, and was hoping it was IB. Well yesterday on CD 21 I had it again one time when I wiped mid day. Now this morning, CD 22, I&#8217;ve had it again when I wiped this morning (full disclosure, hubby and I BD last night, so not sure if that&#8217;s related). Could it still be IB? My last period was only 22 days as I&#8217;m still regulating from coming off the pill, but it doesn&#8217;t seem like I&#8217;m going to start my period today.. I know I probably sound crazy and it&#8217;s just wishful thinking, but a girl can hope &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## APG1992

8dpo today!!! Can&#8217;t believe how fast this TWW is going! Symptom wise..... nothing much going on. I&#8217;ve had a few cramps more to my left side and creamy CM. That&#8217;s about it. Looking to test at 13dpo..... so this Saturday if I can hold out &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## shelby1090

APG I'm 8 dpo too! I don't think I'll be able to resist testing starting tomorrow though haha. I've had some promising stuff but it's so early I know it could just be regular rise in progesterone. Some cramping and twinges, some breast pain (although not when I touch them just every once and awhile get a zing) and I'm 100% exhausted and it's not even 8pm here. I can't imagine we'll be lucky enough to catch first month ttc though so I'm trying not to get my hopes up


----------



## Poppiebug

Count me out :( the :witch: is here. Bummed.


----------



## shelby1090

So I feel like I see a shadow on the frer but tbh look neg only 9 dpo though so I might skip tomorrow and test Thursday morning. That's my husband's graduation day so great surprise if its positive!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0003_1.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 30









DSC_0007_1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Dream143r

shelby1090 - I feel like maybe I see something on the FRER.


----------



## shelby1090

Yea definitely bfn on the first signal but theres this nagging dark space on the frer. I saw it in person and I tweaked it on countdown to pregnancy and could swear I see some hint of blue on the invert. Thankfully I have like two more first signal and another frer. My breasts seem more tender than the average period tenderness I've had in months past but that only started this morning.


----------



## co_fostermom

I am so very sorry Amy. :hugs:


----------



## co_fostermom

It sounds like some ladies are having some very promising signs. So sorry to everyone the :witch: got.


----------



## co_fostermom

CD17 today. Negative OPK this morning. One of my fertility apps (Flo) thinks today is O day. The other app (Kindara), thinks that CD19 will be my O day. Either way, if I ovulate this month, I'll have to be in my fertile window by now. DH and I BD'd yesterday. Hoping that we can get to it today but with the house no guarantees. I'm starting to feel discouraged about ovulating without assistance this month.


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Hey everyone, congrats to all those with BFP's in April.
Unfortunately, looks like I will be moving on with some of you to May...AF arrived this morning :cry: onto cycle #18...

I think I am learning that either my luteal length is LONGER on Femara or I am actually ovulating later (than I think) after my LH surge. I used to ovulate the day after my first positive OPK, now it seems as if I am not ovulating until 2-3 days later? Is that possible? I keep getting my hopes up thinking that AF is late, but clearly I am just wrong. Ugh. These are my last 2 cycles on Femara:
 



Attached Files:







FF-Feb-Mar18.jpg
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 1









FF Mar-Apr18.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 1


----------



## co_fostermom

:hugs: Lulu. As far as ovulating after your surge...yes it is possible because my last two IUI cycles, the trigger shot came 36 hours before the IUI procedure and I always got my surge the morning after the shot...so about 24ish hours...


----------



## TryTryAgainn

CD 23 no spotting, no AF.. last cycle was 22 days, so I don&#8217;t really know what to think. I had spotting the past 3 days (only when I wiped) and now nothing? What would you ladies do? Should I test tomorrow or hold out until CD 28?


----------



## Flueky88

Try try again. I'd wait til CD28. Did you track O with fertile cm, opk, or bbt? If not possibly you haven't Od. Are you recently off bcp or similar? It can mess with your cycles.


Sorry Amy.

Co I feel the more anxious I get for o, the latet it comes. Since having DD cd22 has been my latest. Granted prior to her was cd21 or 22.


Well, I believe I got a bfp tonight. It's faint but definitely there and has gotten more noticeable as time has past. FX it darkens.


----------



## shelby1090

So I had Aton of period like cramping yesterday. My first signal test is bfn but I SWEAR I see a line on the frer. It showed up after 3 minutes and I can still see it but I really can't tell. I usually get a faint bfp three days before my period which is tomorrow. I'm really hoping this is it for us. I want this baby and I don't want to have to wait over a year for them. My good cameras battery is dead so I'm using my phone and I just don't think it's picking it up at all.


----------



## shelby1090

This was within time it's look grey but I swear ot looks like color irl. I've NEVER had an evap with an frer but maybe I'm just getting unlucky?I inverted it on countdown and couldn't see much. Idk maybe it's just really hopeful thinking :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180425_055732612.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Dream143r

Flueky88 - Show us the goods!

shelby1090 - I think I see a shadow, really hard to tell though. FX it's there.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I think I see something shelby. FX!! :dust:


----------



## shelby1090

I feel like a total crazy person. I know I'll take a test tomorrow and see nothing and then walk to Walgreens to buy more tests because I only have one more FS and one more Frer. I'm angry because I know my body and cramping is not and have never been a normal PM's symptom for me. The breast tenderness has been one recently but was the first sign I was pregnant last time too. I just swear I saw a pink line when I checked at three minutes and I feel like now it looks grey and I'm just so stinking sad about it. I don't want to wait a year and a half to get pregnant and have a baby in my arms.


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Hang in there Shelby - wait it out a bit and test again.

Flueky88 - Really hope this is it, let's see it!


----------



## shelby1090

Ok y'all rechecked the first signal. Definitely a second line pink in person. Inverted on countdown and it shows up! Please be darker tomorrow! Am I seeing things?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180425_083929209.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 40









Screenshot_20180425-084146.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## marvstee

Congrats for everyone who got a BFP


----------



## marvstee

Congrats for everyone who got a BFP :happydance:
Im so sorry for the ones who didnt 
And FX for the ones still waiting
Im really new to this so I havent figured everything out yet..

Im still waiting to test I have to go to the hospital on Sunday to do a blood test so I really have to wait .. cant take an early HPT because it might show a false positive if the Pregnyl is still in my body.. but its really hard to wait and I kinda have the feeling that my body is giving me all those weird symptoms to get my hopes up :/!

Got really nauseous and super tired all of a sudden yesterday afternoon that I had to leave work because I couldnt stay another hour and a half I really felt like I could vomit any minute.. and today on my way home my stomach felt really upset but I dont know really dont want to get my hopes up. 

I stopped BC January 2017 already knowing I had PCOS and had several doctors appointments at the fertility clinic with a RE between September 2017 and February 2018 because of thyroid issues that had to be taken care of before starting any treatments. In March we could finally start so this is our second round on Femara and Pregnyl..


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Well against my better judgement, I took a test. CD 24. Tell me what yall think! I swear I can see a faint line clear as day but I need reassurance. Also this is the only test I had today but I will be going to get more FRER tomorrow &#128556;
 



Attached Files:







3FB11C37-1DD3-455E-98FA-E072EE5FD448.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 37


----------



## mrsmummy2

I see it!!


----------



## Flueky88

Since it was requested. Here's last nights test. I didnt see a line this a.m. though. I'm on vacation and won't test til Friday a.m. unless AF shows up. 


Shelby I think I see it too. Super faints are hard to capture
 



Attached Files:







20180424_202959.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## co_fostermom

TryTry I totally see it. Shelby and Flukey I don't see it, but I'm not great at seeing the faintest lines on my computer either! Hope this is it for both of you! 

I hope everyone else is doing okay in their two week wait. Such a long time, I know. You'll get through it! 

I'm still in pre-o land, waiting for my positive OPK or temp rise or both. I think my OPK came super close to being positive today, but it still is clearly fainter than the control line so I can't call it. That being said, these are ICs and last cycle, in which I know for a fact that I ovulated because it was forced, I used FR and I never truly got a positive OPK result, so maybe I just have weak surges? Who knows. Baby making can be so confusing sometimes, especially when you know you need assisted conception but can only afford the "conventional" means lol.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

mrsmummy2 said:


> I see it!!

Eeek!!! Im so excited &#128513; Im going to test again Friday with a FRER &#128525;


----------



## APG1992

10dpo today. Tempted to test tomorrow at 11dpo but kinda scared. I was originally planning to test Saturday at 13dpo. I just don&#8217;t know if I can wait! Lol.... symptom wise, things are exactly the same (some pains toward the left side of my pelvis and creamy CM.) I got my super faint BFP with my 1 year old at 11dpo so I may just go for it! FX!!! 

Congrats to the ladies with BFPs and faint BFPs!!! Super exciting!!!


----------



## shelby1090

Guys, my boobs are SO effing sore. Like way more than PM's sore. My lower back is in agony too. I'll be so sad of I don't see a line tomorrow. 
I see lines on both your tests flukey and trytryagain. I totally caved and did an afternoon test but of course bfn haha I did walk to Walgreens though for more tests lol.
Co_fostermom I'm sorry, I used OPKs ttc our DD and I feel like.i always missed my surge. Like I had to test three or more times a day to ever get a real positive. And keeping track of them was just awful to try and see progression. I hope you see signs of O soon!


----------



## mrsmummy2

TryTryAgainn said:


> mrsmummy2 said:
> 
> 
> I see it!!
> 
> Eeek!!! Im so excited &#128513; Im going to test again Friday with a FRER &#128525;Click to expand...

Cant wait to see it!!


----------



## shelby1090

Must have been pms don't see anything on tests today. I know I'm not out but I'm calling it. I don't know why I thought we could be lucky and have it happen the first month we tried.


----------



## APG1992

​Caved and tested this morning. 11dpo. I'm in serious shock!!! 
​

Sorry the picture is sideways! I don't know how to turn it!


----------



## shelby1090

Congrats APG!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Well I took a FRER this morning even though I said I wasnt going to.:dohh: Nothing is showing up in the pictures but I swear I see the faintest of lines on it.. Im hoping my HCG just hasnt doubled yet.. So Im planning on testing again on Saturday and then with a digital on Sunday if all goes well.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TryTryAgainn

APG1992 said:


> ​Caved and tested this morning. 11dpo. I'm in serious shock!!!
> ​
> View attachment 1032591
> 
> Sorry the picture is sideways! I don't know how to turn it!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! How exciting &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay APG!!!!!!! 

I'm sorry Shelby. Hang in there! :hugs: 

TryTry there was a definite line on your test yesterday. I honestly don't think FRER is as sensitive as it claims. Last cycle with my chemical the dollar store cheapie picked up the line but the FRER never did. Wait a few days and try again!!!!


----------



## Dream143r

APG1992: Yes!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## APG1992

Thanks girls!!! Ill be testing each morning until AF is due at least to make sure those lines darken up!!! I just cant believe it!!! Im so nervous!!! 

Im rooting for the rest of you girls!!! Cant wait to see some more BFPs!! 

Shelby... youre not out until AF shows!!! FX


----------



## APG1992

TryTryAgain.... FX for darkening tests!!!! I cant wait to see your next tests!!!


----------



## CheshireDucky

Nearly positive I am out. Been spotting and my temp started to drop today. Guess it's time to get my doctor involved.


----------



## Nixnax

Congrats to all the bfps. April is a very lucky month


----------



## Dream143r

CheshireDucky - So sorry. We just hit that stage too. Saw an RE for the first time this week. It sucks but we're ready to take these next steps if it means having our baby in the end.


----------



## shelby1090

I'm out started bright red spotting two days early. Go figure. On to May I suppose.


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry Shelby


----------



## TryTryAgainn

TryTryAgainn said:


> Well I took a FRER this morning even though I said I wasnt going to.:dohh: Nothing is showing up in the pictures but I swear I see the faintest of lines on it.. Im hoping my HCG just hasnt doubled yet.. So Im planning on testing again on Saturday and then with a digital on Sunday if all goes well.&#10084;&#65039;

Took another FRER this morning and got the same result.. Absolutely gutted.. I thought this was finally it ):


----------



## LuLu_TTC

Congrats APG!


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm sorry Cheshire. Doctors can give good answers though. Hoping the best for you. 

Sorry Try...you're not out to the :witch: shows.

AFM - are wondfo HPTs known for evaps? I randomly decided to take a pregnancy test this morning along with my ovulation test and to my utter surprise a line showed up on the hpt. I'm almost certain this has to be an evap. Temps are low (pre-o range), and I honestly don't know how a pregnancy would be physically possible unless something crazy happened. It has been a super weird cycle but I attributed that to my last cycle ending in a chemical. Also, after the test dried, it looks more like an evap than a positive, but who knows. This is the first time I've used ICs so maybe someone with more experience can help? Pics below.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1147.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 21









IMG_1145.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 20









IMG_1144.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm sorry Shelby...:hugs: :flower:


----------



## CheshireDucky

Dream143r said:


> CheshireDucky - So sorry. We just hit that stage too. Saw an RE for the first time this week. It sucks but we're ready to take these next steps if it means having our baby in the end.

Oh yea, so ready to take the next steps. Wish we didn't have to wait this long! Just sent a message to my obgyn to get the ball rolling with it all.


----------



## high.hopes

What do yall think? Didn't check it for 4 hours so it's possible its an evap line, but i've seen those on FRER's and they are very white or "wet" looking. This took some of the dye in my opinion and it's hard for me to believe it's negative when I've been cramping for 3 days and today i'm 9 DPO. Not getting excited either way just want an opinion until I can take another one in a few hours. (I put it next to the LH so you can see the line)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5017.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 19


----------



## co_fostermom

High.hopes...I wouldn't trust it after 4 hours. With the internet tests (that I think yours are), it says not to read the result after 30 minutes. 9dpo is pretty early (most common day for implantation)...I'd wait at least two days (I know, I know...MUCH easier said than done) and try again.


----------



## Rhiannon137

In my hands, I have NEVER gotten a colored line on a Wondfo when I was not actually pregnant. I have had MANY stark white tests to compare as actual negative results.


----------



## high.hopes

Just did another 2 hours after and it's a very faint pink line and I didn't wait hours this time :thumbup: Now I have to hold my pee for a little over 3 hours from now :dohh: until I can test again


----------



## TryTryAgainn

I&#8217;m going to buy more cheapie tests after DS wakes up from his nap. I refuse to believe the FRERs. The line on my first test was definitely there.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Took a digi this morning Not Pregnant. AF due Monday.. just a waiting game now..


----------



## co_fostermom

high.hopes....any news?

sorry try try....:hugs:


----------



## co_fostermom

Looks like the random hpt was a bad test. I kind of figured it was an evap. In happier news, it looks like I might have had a slight temp shift today so 2ww here I come! I also had some very slight spotting today as well. Not sure what that's about.


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats high hopes.

Try I'm sorry but 2 days before AF I wouldn't count yourself out by a digi.

Co hope May is your month. Thank you for being a great thread host :)

AFM still in limbo. Got a super squinter Friday a.m. wouldn't feel good to call bfp as maybe it's just a dodgy test. I'm anywhere from 9dpo to 14dpo today. No sign of AF.


----------



## Pookied8476

Count me out for April :) af has been and gone last day of clomid today! Here&#8217;s to a may bfp :flower:


----------



## high.hopes

Had a faint line show up at 1:30, but first morning urine was negative. I had my 2nd day of full on cramps, not sure even 20 minutes went by without feeling them. This would be early for PMS considering my period is due 5/3 based on a 32 day cycle. All the cramps were light or dull except for about 30 minutes they kicked up a bit. All I know is I am so bloated and crampy that it's hard to think of food and ALL i've had is gauc and chips from 1pm. SO CONFUSED on whether it's pms or pg!


----------



## high.hopes

At my birthday dinner last night, (10pm since I was full since 1pm which was weird). I was so IRRITATED when we sat down it came over me so quickly, DH trying to show me something on the cell phone, the bread was cold LOL it all annoyed me in a way I couldn't control. I ordered a glass of wine between a few sips of that and eating my FAVORITE pasta dish I started feeling so nauseous like I was force feeding myself, but the dish still tasted good. I told DH maybe I was pg and pushed the wine away. That was a huge sign for me because I really don't ever get nauseous or dizzy (i've had both symptoms). I dealt with dull cramps almost all day, but as soon as we got in the car a horrible stomach ache came over me, when I got home it got worse and even by bending over it sent sharp pains. When we got home I had wet underwear and white lotion CM so I started thinking I was pg. Woke up today at 11 dpo thinking this would be it, at 7:30am it was totally negative. Started using FRER because the wondfo were giving faint lines half the time. 

DH and I have decided it's a strong possibility my at least body tried getting pg this month, because I have a laundry list of strange unusual symptoms for me. At this point I have a few days to figure out if it stuck!
Bbs are BARELY even sore this morning, first time since 1dpo.. Hopeful because of the CM last night and the sick feeling. My CP yesterday was still high but harder than let's say 6 dpo.
Would it be normal to have that kind of CM if AF is due in 4 days?


----------



## Bre1990

High Hope's that is what happened to me last month(breast tenderness, white cm, and dull cramps) and af came on CD 32. Im not sure if it's because now im really paying attention..My normal cycle was 28 until I had a mc in February. Hoping the best for you, maybe wait a few days to test... I know the ladies on here kept telling me you have to wait til at least 10 dpo because the signs were way to early


----------



## high.hopes

Ok this is why it's SO easy to get confused during the TWW.

For some odd reason I wanted to test my SMU before I had any liquids so I tested again only 30 minutes from my FMU test. The OPK is a TOTAL 100% positive! I just used my last FRER and immediately saw the evap line before the control line even appeared. Still BFN! I'm not totally out.. I guess it's time to hold for a few hours!


----------



## high.hopes

Hi Bre, thanks sharing your symptoms. I wanted to know if you can even have that kind of CM if you aren't pregnant


----------



## co_fostermom

Flueky...I really hope this is it for you!
See you in May Pookied!!!! 
high.hopes I'm sorry this has been such a confusing time for you.

AFM: had light brown spotting for a couple hours yesterday afternoon/ evening. If that was implantation bleeding, I believe this pregnancy would undoubtedly defy everything I know about the female reproductive system. Test this morning was bfn, although when the liquid went across the strip, the test line came up pink and bold and then faded into nothingness. I guess if yesterday really was implantation bleeding, I'd still need to wait about two more days. I just don't know when I could have ovulated (obviously much, much earlier than I anticipated). This whole cycle for me has been incredibly weird.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

I&#8217;m just going to assume the test I took Wednesday was a false positive. Period is due tomorrow and still getting negatives on all other tests. Guess it just wasn&#8217;t meant to be this time.&#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57339;*&#9792;&#65039; if I still don&#8217;t get my period by Wednesday, I&#8217;ll test then, but I&#8217;m sick of the disappointment.


----------



## marvstee

I dont know if Im out or not :sad1:
Had a blood test done this morning and my hcg level came back as ... 2 ...
The nurse said that normally < 5 is a negative but my RE still wants to look further into it so if AF comes along I have to go back cd 3 to check my levels and if AF doesnt come I have to go back may 7th.. :huh:
So really confused right now :wacko:
I know we shouldnt but now that we have to continue waiting we also continue hoping and thats what Im hating about it.. 
preferring a complete negative so we can clear our heads and start another round but now we still have to wait :nope:


----------



## Flueky88

Marvstee good luck. Sorry for limbo.

Sorry Try :(

AFM, count me out. AF to arrive today or latest tomorrow.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well ladies, I had a chemical this month. I knew my chances were low because my lining was terrible when I had an ultrasound at 7dpo. But it still sucks. I&#8217;m starting IvF next month but won&#8217;t be testing until June. I went ahead and created a June testing thread if any of you have longer cycles or anything! Good luck everyone


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh tbf I'm SO SO sorry. I completely understand how much it sucks. Big :hugs: coming your way.


----------



## co_fostermom

So, I think I have the start to a bfp. Not sure how it's possible but stranger things have happened. Can anyone else see it? Am I going crazy?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1220.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Like I said on your TTC journal, I see it!! I&#8217;m so excited for you cofoster! I&#8217;ll be saying a prayer for you that this is the start of your BFP!


----------



## Alligator

CO I see that faint line!!! Fx!


----------



## Flueky88

I see it Co! So happy for you!

AFM AF spotting now. I'm thinking I'll take a break in May. Found out today my short term disability won't kick in until june 1st so I want to get some paid leave. One month won't be too bad as I'm getting settled into my new job role at work


----------



## co_fostermom

I'm sorry Flueky. :hugs: you never know....ntnp in May might just relieve stress and bring you your lovely bfp! GL at your new job!


----------



## phantomfaery1

I am so so rooting for you fostermom! !! Cannot wait for an update!


----------



## co_fostermom

Tests today were stark white negative. I wrote in my ttc journal that this seems to happen to me a lot: I get really convincing evap lines and then nothing. Also like I said in my journal, it's really early in my cycle, so I'm not giving up hope just yet...just really discouraged.


----------



## phantomfaery1

I know it'sounds hard to not be disheartened X but it's always when you least expect it x


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Okay so yesterday was CD 29, and no AF in sight. Got a BFN this morning and I thought I had started my Period so I ran to the restroom and all it was was a TON of creamy CM.&#55357;&#56873; Good sign? Bad sign? I&#8217;m now thinking I may have ovulated on the 22nd/23rd so I&#8217;m definitely not out yet. Just tired of hanging in limbo. My longest cycle since coming off BC was 33 days so If AF isn&#8217;t here by the end of the week, i&#8217;ll Test on Saturday. If that&#8217;s still BFN, then I give up. ):


----------



## phantomfaery1

I had loads of creamy cm before my bfp x


----------



## TryTryAgainn

phantomfaery1 said:


> I had loads of creamy cm before my bfp x

Really?!?!?!


----------



## marvstee

So sorry for you co_fostermom but like you said it's still early so maybe there's still hope?
TryTryAgain fx for a BFP soon!
No signs of AF here either. If i'm comparing this cycle with my previous cycle and when i injected pregnyl AF should be coming today. My temperature chart has also been dropping since sunday so i'm thinking my body is preparing itself for another round :) 
If AF doesn't come along i don't know if i should take a hpt.. i bought one on monday but i'm way to scared to take it.. also this morning i felt really sick to my stomach and dizzy but as i said with the temp chart dropping i'm not really hoping for a bfp this cycle anymore..


----------



## phantomfaery1

TryTryAgainn said:


> phantomfaery1 said:
> 
> 
> I had loads of creamy cm before my bfp x
> 
> Really?!?!?!Click to expand...

Yep , I had loads of it X was one of my first cluestep that I was pregnant X still getting it now x


----------



## Alligator

Try I also had a ton of creamy CM before my BFP. Both of them, this pregnancy and my MC last summer. Lots and lots. Still do, actually. I have to wear panty liners every day!!! Fx for you.


----------



## co_fostermom

Try FX for you!!! :dust: 

Well, I don't know what's going on in my body. I've been having light brown spotting on and off again for the last three days. This morning I woke up and within 20 minutes ran to the bathroom thinking AF came. It looked like she did...dark red but also weirdly stretchy like ewcm (sorry if tmi). I NEVER get early periods. EVER. So I was really confused and discouraged, thinking maybe it's all because of the meds after the last two cycles. But, as the day wore on the bleeding only got lighter and has stopped now. I'm CD25 today. I don't know what tomorrow will bring. 

All that being said, DH and I were up all night long (my first semi-all-nighter in about a decade), getting our house ready for the photographer. I got about 4 hours of sleep and I only went to bed because my lower abs were so achey that I could barely move any longer. I hope that if I did/do have a fertilized egg, that all this stress and physical activity and breathing in fumes didn't do something. Has anyone ever had or heard of slightly heavier implantation bleeding? I could believe the spotting the last couple of days but this morning's was different. I didn't expect it to stop though. Who knows. Maybe I just need a good night's sleep and to stop worrying about it. If I'm pregnant, I'll know soon enough. If not, I'll know soon enough too.


----------



## phantomfaery1

I've never experienced it myself but I've heard of a lot of women who have had implanting bleeding heavy enough to be mistaken for a period X plus bleeding in early pregnancy isn't uncommon


----------



## co_fostermom

Haven't experienced much of anything today. I'm calling this morning's tests bfn and questionable at best. AF is definitely not here though. Crazy cycle.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

CD 32 here! Still no sign of AF, still don&#8217;t have the courage to test.. lol. I&#8217;ll be going to buy more FRER&#8217;s today, so maybe I&#8217;ll test tomorrow instead of Saturday.


----------



## marvstee

I think Im officially out for this month!
pink / brown spotting since this morning so I think AF will officially start tomorrow!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Caved and tested at like 4 pm. No real hold, probably super diluted. I just HAD to do it &#128514; Im not sure I see anything but I feel like its there. Im probably crazy, but whatever! I got my FRERs to test with, Im scared now so ill Probably wait until Saturday like the original plan! Lol
 



Attached Files:







A8EE26FC-F454-4409-B109-C171B379EBAC.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 16









9EAB52EA-0A1F-425B-939F-B05FE0B6BE75.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## co_fostermom

Try I see something in the inverted test.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

co_fostermom said:


> Try I see something in the inverted test.

Thats where I see it too! Heres hoping I get a good line on a FRER on Saturday!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

co_fostermom said:


> Try I see something in the inverted test.

Thats where I see it too! Heres hoping I get a good line on a FRER on Saturday!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

I know nobody has posted in this group in awhile
But I just wanted to give an update since I started this with you ladies! Today on CD 39 I got my BFP!!!
 



Attached Files:







BC891C5F-F38C-41DB-A93E-844A69112890.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarah34

Congrats!


----------



## mommy237

TryTryAgainn said:


> Caved and tested at like 4 pm. No real hold, probably super diluted. I just HAD to do it &#55357;&#56834; Im not sure I see anything but I feel like its there. Im probably crazy, but whatever! I got my FRERs to test with, Im scared now so ill Probably wait until Saturday like the original plan! Lol

I see something on the test that's not inverted GL hun


----------



## mommy237

TryTryAgainn said:


> I know nobody has posted in this group in awhile
> But I just wanted to give an update since I started this with you ladies! Today on CD 39 I got my BFP!!!

haha guess I was late Congrats!


----------



## MrsP1117

Congrats!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay for all the April BFPs!!! Onto May for everyone else who is still in the game.


----------

